# SAPPHIRE FALLS thread........



## schumigirl

*With the recent events and uncertainty, macraven and I have discussed whether to make changes to the hotel stickies. *

*However, we have decided to leave them as they are for now, as this is an ever changing situation and certainly unprecedented. *

*Once any changes and updates have been announced and confirmed by Loews we will update them all with correct information. *







*As the old thread had some out of date information, it was time to start a new fresh thread with up to date info and pictures*..........

*Please feel free* *to* *add comments or* *questions.........*



*** THERE IS NO EXPRESS PASS GIVEN AS A PERK WITH A STAY AT THIS HOTEL......YOU DO GET EARLY ENTRY ACCESS THOUGH ***



AN ADDITIONAL CHARGE OF $25 PER EXTRA ADULT APPLIES FOR MORE THAN 2 ADULT GUESTS PER ROOM. 





*Loews Sapphire Falls Resort 6601 Adventure Way 
Orlando, FL 32819 
Reservations: 1-888-273-1311 
Phone: 407-503-5000 
Fax: 407-503-5000 *


*HOTEL POLICIES*


*Age Requirements
Guests must be 21 years of age to book a hotel room and provide proper identification upon check-in. There must be at least one person in the reserved room who is 21 years of age or older.

Check in/Check Out
Check-in at 4:00 PM 
Check-out at 11:00 AM 
Your Universal Express℠ Unlimited ride access (restrictions apply)** is valid from the time issued by the front desk until the Universal Orlando theme parks close, the day of your departure. Pre-registering is allowed at Loews Portofino Bay Hotel, Hard Rock Hotel, and Loews Royal Pacific Resort at Universal Orlando Resort the morning of your arrival date; you will be issued your Universal Express℠ Unlimited pass to use in the theme parks all day for Universal Express access, if needed. 

There are 3 check out options: By Television, Express Check-out or Traditional Check out available at the Front Desk 

Modification Policy
Modifications to existing reservations are subject to availability at time of change. 

Deposit Requirements*

*Equal to one night's room rate plus tax.*
*The credit card will be charged within 5 business days of the booking date.*
*Arrivals within 5 days of booking will have their credit card charged upon hotel check-in; full cancellation policies apply.*

*Acceptable forms of payment
The following major credit cards may be accepted for deposits: 

For reservation deposits, cash and traveler's checks are not accepted. *

*Discover/NOVUS*
*American Express*
*Visa*
*MasterCard*
*Diners Club*
*Japanese Credit Bureau (JCB)*
*Carte Blanche *
*Once a guest arrives at Universal Orlando, all of the above forms of payment, plus cash and traveler's checks, will be accepted for additional hotel charges. 

Hotel Taxes
Universal Orlando on-site hotels will include applicable taxes to be collected each night of a guest’s stay. These taxes are included as a percentage of the room charge. 

Florida State Sales Tax 6.5% 
Orange County Occupancy Tax 6% 
12.5% Total Tax 

Cancellation Policy*
*Days Prior to Stay:*
* 6 days or more 
0- 5 days prior *
*Penalties:*
* Full refund 
charged one night's room rate plus tax 


PLEASE NOTE: Deposits are forfeited if guest checks out of the hotel prior to the check-out date. 


HOTEL SERVICES


ATM Machines*



*

Loews Portofino Bay Hotel: located adjacent to the main lobby
Hard Rock Hotel: located adjacent to the main lobby near the ballroom
Loews Royal Pacific Resort: located adjacent to the concierge services desk
Loews Sapphire Falls Resort: located on the left-hand side on the way to meeting space
*
*Cribs & Rollaways
Cribs are complimentary. Rollaways are available through Star Service Hotline. The fee for rollaway is $25 per day, plus 12.5% sales tax. Available on a first come, first served basis. Only one rollaway is allowed per room. *

*Microwaves are available on a first-come, first-served basis through Star Service Hotline for $15 each per day, plus 12.5% sales tax. One microwave allowed per room.

Call Star Service for anything to make your stay more comfortable. From a special amenity to a tooth brush, just pick up your room phone for any requests.*


*Currency Exchange & Check cashing
Services available at the front desk of each hotel. 

Laundry, Dry Cleaning and Special Services
Our hotels provide a timely and efficient service based on the guest’s needs. Services include laundry, dry cleaning, quick pressing, and shoe shine service. If necessary, Express or Same Day Service can be requested. Hours of Operation: Available 9:00 AM to 6:00 PM; 7 days a week 

Star Service
Call Star Service to request anything to make your stay more comfortable. Whether it's a special amenity or a tooth brush, just pick up the phone in your guest room to make a request. 

Wireless Internet
Enjoy complimentary* wireless internet access in each guest room and most common areas of the hotel or upgrade to Premium Plus^ wireless internet access for optimal entertainment and business needs. 

*Premium wireless access is complimentary for up to 4 devices per room for a 24-hour period 1pm to 1pm. 
^Premium Plus wireless access is $14.95 for up to 8 devices per room and for a 24-hour period of 1pm to 1pm.*




*PARKING CHOICES*


*Your choice of self or valet parking is available at our Premier or Preferred on-site hotels: *_*Loews Portofino Bay Hotel, Hard Rock Hotel®*_* and *_*Loews Royal Pacific Resort and Loews Sapphire Falls Resort.*_*. 

Overnight Guests


Self parking: $26 plus tax per night, per vehicle

Valet: $33 plus tax per night, per vehicle



Day Guests

Self Parking:

0-5 minutes: Complimentary
5 minutes – 30 minutes: $10 plus tax, per vehicle
30 minutes or more: $45 plus tax per day, per vehicle


Valet: $38 plus tax, per vehicle
Rates are subject to change without notice.*





*TRANSPORTATION OPTIONS*



*On-Site Transportation Complimentary resort wide transportation includes Water Taxis at our Premier or Preferred hotels, and Shuttle Buses at all Universal Orlando Resort on-site hotels. Waterways connect the Universal Orlando resort hotels to Universal Studios®, Universal CityWalk® and Islands of Adventure from our Premier or Preferred hotels. Each hotel is also within walking distance to Universal Studios, Universal's Islands of Adventure and CityWalk. 

SeaWorld® & Wet 'n Wild® water park Transportation*
Scheduled transportation to SeaWorld®, Wet 'n Wild® water park and Aquatica™ is provided via Super Star Shuttle with departures based on regular operating hours* (does not run continuously). Boarding passes for the Super Star Shuttle required and available at the Attraction Ticket Center located in the hotel lobby, one day in advance and up to 30 minutes prior to departure. 
*Not valid for Special Events or Groups. 

Airport Transportation
Universal’s SuperStar Shuttle offers Round Trip Transfers from Orlando International Airport to the Universal Orlando Resort® On-Site Hotels; Loews Cabana Bay Beach Resort, Loews Sapphire Falls Resort, Loews Royal Pacific Resort, Hard Rock Hotel and Loews Portofino Bay Resort. This product can be added to any Universal Parks and Resorts Vacations® package. It will not only include Airport Transfer but it will also include NEW Welcome Concierge desks located at both Universal Studios Stores with the Orlando International Airport and Pre–Printing of all travel documents and tickets. Call 1-877-801-9720 for more information and pricing. Fees apply. *


*Departure Point from Airport: Welcome Concierge Desk at the Universal Studios Store*
*Departure Point from Hotels: Porte Cochere of each hotel*






*LOEWS HOTEL PROGRAMMES*


*Loews Portofino Bay and Loews Royal Pacific Resort offer special programs to make your stay with us much more comfortable and more memorable. 

Loews Loves Kids
We offer a variety of unique programs and services, including lending libraries of games, special menus, welcome gifts for children under ten, supervised recreational programs, and much more. 

On-call amenities
Each Loews Hotel provides a Home Sweet Loews menu of "little extras" to make every guest's stay more comfortable. Whether guests forget something, or they prefer certain items in their rooms, Loews makes sure it’s there. Our on-call amenities include everything from special pillows to night lights. It's all about making the guests feel at home, at Loews. 





GUESTS WITH DISABILITIES


All on-site hotels at Universal Orlando are compliant to ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act) guidelines in specially equipped guest rooms. Restaurants are wheelchair accessible. 

Accessible Features:*



*

Entry doors are 36" wide
Doors with peepholes at 3'6" from the floor
Closets with rods at 48" high
Toilets with hand bar
Bathroom choices

Roll-in shower stall with adjustable shower head or combination shower/tub with adjustable shower head, tub seat, and hand bar


Closed-caption television
Smoke detector with light
*
*Sight & Hearing Impaired Features:*



*
 All entrances to individual guest rooms will include the room number in Braille, the international language of the blind.

Hearing Impaired Kits (that include a TDD relay service) are available from Star Service and may be used in any guest room.
*

*RESTAURANTS AND BARS*



*New Dutch Trading Co.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	


*​
* 





New Dutch Trading Co. is the grab-and-go option for families who want to stock up before heading off on adventures. With ready to go meals, beverages, and hand scooped ice cream, this is the stop of provisions and supplies. 




*

*



*​*Strong Water Tavern

A wall of vintage rums, your own rum specialist, a ceviche bar and a patio overlooking the lagoon combine to make Strong Water Tavern a very unique watering hole. Serving dinner, with daily rum tastings, this lounge is a true destination. 

MENU

https://strong-water-tavern.constantcontactsites.com/




*

*



*​*Amatista Cookhouse

Caribbean cuisine prepared in an exhibition kitchen makes Amatista Cookhouse an instantly inviting option for breakfast, lunch or dinner. Whether dining indoors or out—or in one of the private dining areas—guests of Amatista Cookhouse will feel welcomed and relaxed in this vibrant and inspiring restaurant. *

https://amatista-cookhouse.constantcontactsites.com/


**Restaurant hours subject to change without notice.




*

*



*​*Drhum Club Kantine

Nestled within the lush grounds of the pool, Drhum Club Kantine offers sun-seekers a delightful Tapas-style menu focusing on fresh seafood and taste-tempting tropical drinks. The adjoining fire-pit area, awash in the rhythms of the islands, is the perfect spot to indulge in an afternoon or evening libation. 

Lunch & Dinner *

https://drhum-club-kantine.constantcontactsites.com/



*ROOMS AND AMENITIES



Each of our standard rooms features tasteful, relaxed design and imaginative touches, making every stay at this resort a trip to paradise. 



*

*



*​*In-Room Amenities*




*

300-thread-count, 100% cotton bed linens
49" Flat Panel Television with HD channels and On Demand in-room movies and video check-out – fees apply
Smart room technology for automated heating and air conditioning
iHome clock radios with iPod docking stations
Cuisinart single coffee pod brewer
Complimentary* wireless internet access in each guest room and most common areas of the hotel
Upgrade to Premium Plus^ wireless internet access for optimal entertainment and business needs
Telephone with voicemail system
Mini-refrigerator
In-room safe
Iron and ironing board
Separate bath and vanity area in most guest rooms
Hair dryer and lighted make-up mirror
Davines skin and body care products
*
*Guest Room Accessible Features:*



*

Entry doors are 36" wide
Doors with peepholes at 3'6" from the floor
Closets with rods at 48" high
Toilets with hand bar
Bathroom choices
Roll-in shower stall with adjustable shower head or combination shower/tub with adjustable shower head, tub seat, and hand bar
Closed-caption television
Smoke detector with light
*
*Sight & Hearing Impaired Features:
All entrances to individual guest rooms will include the room number in Braille, the international language of the blind. Hearing Impaired Kits (that include a TDD relay service) are available from Star Service and may be used in any guest room. 


*Premium wireless access is complimentary for up to 4 devices per room for a 24-hour period 1pm to 1pm.  
^Premium Plus wireless access is $14.95 for up to 8 devices per room and for a 24-hour period of 1pm to 1pm.




*

*



*​*Standard Rooms

Standard View Rooms
This inviting room offers 321 square feet of relaxation, featuring two queen beds, separate bath and vanity areas and a wealth of exceptional amenities. 

Lagoon View Rooms
The tropics surround you in these stunning 321 square foot accommodations that feature either two queen beds or a king bed with a pull-out sofa, separate bath and vanity areas and the latest modern conveniences for the utmost in relaxation. 

Pool View Rooms
The tranquil view from this spacious room makes for the perfect retreat during your stay. These beautifully appointed 321 square foot accommodations offers either two queen beds or a king bed with a pull-out sofa, providing all the comforts you’d expect in a perfect island hideaway. 





POOLS AND RECREATION


There is no shortage of fun once the adventures in the parks end. Blissful hours will be spent at the 16,000 square foot pool with two sand areas, a children’s play area with pop-up jets, huge hot tub and a water slide. There’s also a game room, fitness center and much more. 



*

*



*​*Recreation*




*

Sparkling 16,000 square foot resort-style pool featuring two white sand beaches, a hot tub, children's water play area with pop-up jets, and a water slide
Kalina Health & Fitness - Complimentary fitness center for guests featuring cardiovascular equipment, mats, dumbbells, dry sauna, and locker facilities
Calypso Game room – enjoy the latest high-tech arcade games
Universal Studios Store – Offers sundries, guest necessities, newspapers, magazines, as well as Universal and hotel logo merchandise
*

*



*

*



*​*Guest Services*




*

Complimentary basic Wi-Fi in rooms and in public area
Self-parking and valet service (daily fee applies)
Universal Orlando® Attraction Ticket Center
Concierge desk with an array of services
Business center
Car rental service
Laundromats

 Pet Policy
 Special treatment for your furry friends begins at check-in. You'll receive a pet bowl and tag, welcome treat, local dog-walking routes and area pet services such as vets, pet shops, groomers and more.

 Pets are permitted for a $100 fee††† in a pet-friendly room category (if you book a non-pet room, you’ll be re-assigned one upon arrival) with no more than two pets in any one guest room. Please make arrangements with housekeeping for daily room cleaning during your stay. Dogs may be walked in designated places and are not allowed at pool, lounge or restaurant areas. Should your pet’s behavior result in guest complaints, you may be asked to board your pet in an outside shelter. You must bring proof of your pet’s up-to-date vaccinations, as well as current records from a licensed veterinarian.

For the complete Loews Loves Pets Policy, click here.*
*

*


----------



## schumigirl

*SOME VIEWS FROM A LAGOON VIEW SUITE 7TH FLOOR






























SOME POOL VIEWS FROM 4TH FLOOR*


----------



## schumigirl

*Room Types..........*

*KIDS SUITE




*

*




































SAPPHIRE SUITE





*

*
























































PRESIDENTIAL SUITE





*

*

















































































































*

*






*


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## macraven

_I am in the process of reading the older hotel sticky and will have some of those posts moved to this sticky_


----------



## saskdw

Beautiful resort!!

Thanks for putting this together schumgirl!!


----------



## avic77

Amazing pictures! I wish the Cabana Bay thread was this easy to navigate!


----------



## schumigirl

saskdw said:


> Beautiful resort!!
> 
> Thanks for putting this together schumgirl!!



It really is a beautiful resort.....we were surprised how much we liked it. We were very kindly given a full tour of rooms and the whole resort the day after we arrived, so snapped as many pics as possible.

Glad you like the thread!


----------



## Robo56

Beautiful pictures and as always very informative. I will have to go have a look around next visit. My two sisters went  and they and liked it a lot


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Beautiful pictures and as always very informative. I will have to go have a look around next visit. My two sisters went  and they and liked it a lot



Thanks Robo.........

We did enjoy it the times we went.......very fresh and new........love how springy the carpets were........

Strongwater Tavern has some very strong cocktails!!!


----------



## dsmom

schumigirl said:


> Thanks Robo.........
> 
> We did enjoy it the times we went.......very fresh and new........love how springy the carpets were........
> 
> Strongwater Tavern has some very strong cocktails!!!




Your pictures are amazing. I love the starkness of the place, it looks so clean.  And is that a BALCONY in the presidential suite!?  We are planning ten days at PB during Christmas but if we could get that suite we'd do a split stay. Do you think we'd be disappointed in SF after being at PB?  We have a villa suite reserved right now.


----------



## schumigirl

dsmom said:


> Your pictures are amazing. I love the starkness of the place, it looks so clean.  And is that a BALCONY in the presidential suite!?  We are planning ten days at PB during Christmas but if we could get that suite we'd do a split stay. Do you think we'd be disappointed in SF after being at PB?  We have a villa suite reserved right now.



Well, you certainly wouldn't be disappointed with the Presidential Suite that's for sure.........the balcony was gorgeous........quite narrow but you can sit out there quite comfortably........there are comfier seats along at the other end of the picture. Stunning suite. 

Thank you, glad you liked the pictures.......it is a nice resort and everything being new helps the look.


----------



## dsmom

Thanks for the quick reply. I know they only have two of the presidential suites, not sure how fast they book up. Where is the suite in regards to the boat dock and restaurants?  Is there a lot of walking involved?


----------



## schumigirl

dsmom said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I know they only have two of the presidential suites, not sure how fast they book up. Where is the suite in regards to the boat dock and restaurants?  Is there a lot of walking involved?



It wasn't too far from the elevator and on the top floor, both suites are opposite each other........the view from the balcony shows the boat dock. Once you are down it's not too far a walk........but yes, there is a little walk.


----------



## dsmom

Thank you!  I'll see if we can add a few days at the start of our  trip. If not,we will try for another trip. The bedroom looks beautiful. And is that an exercise room?  LOL. That's the last thing I want to do while on vacation.


----------



## schumigirl

dsmom said:


> Thank you!  I'll see if we can add a few days at the start of our  trip. If not,we will try for another trip. The bedroom looks beautiful. And is that an exercise room?  LOL. That's the last thing I want to do while on vacation.



The bedroom is stunning! I was very impressed with how beautiful it all was, I even loved the kitchen and commented I might even make a pot of tea or coffee in it,  something I don't usually do on a trip.......lol......

Yes it is a mini gym........you can take part in a "live spin class" when cycling........yeah, not for me either......

Hope you can get it booked, it's gorgeous!


----------



## dsmom

I thought the kitchen looked beautiful too. Our son might like the bike. LOL. I'll let you know if we get it or not.


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

I can't view the pics unfortunately.  Is this hotel pet friendly?


----------



## schumigirl

tinkerdorabelle said:


> I can't view the pics unfortunately.  Is this hotel pet friendly?



Photobucket is down today, so no one can see any pictures if they've been done through them.......they'll be back up and running later hopefully........

Edited to add, yes Sapphire Falls is pet friendly.........


----------



## macraven

Saw many dogs in the lobby when I was visiting there in October


----------



## pannm

What is the walkway situation to get from Sapphire to IOA?  Is it really short?  Or does everyone have to walk through RPR?


----------



## Sugart

pannm said:


> What is the walkway situation to get from Sapphire to IOA?  Is it really short?  Or does everyone have to walk through RPR?



You walk thru the grounds at RPR, but we never went inside other than Emerils. I would say the walk is about 10 minutes, it's very easy even after touring the parks all day.


----------



## crostorfer

We're heading there next month for the Mardi Gras madness, ( I can say "next month" now and it's AWESOME), and I can't wait! We're in a pool view room, I'll take a bunch of pics and bring more back.


----------



## macraven

I'm waiting to see the line up for the 4th.....
My only date there for Mardi Gras


----------



## j2thomason

My husband's company has a trip booked at SF in July. I'm pretty bummed that this hotel doesn't have the express pass included. We stayed at PB three years ago and really enjoyed that perk. I guess we will have to pay extra for it.


----------



## schumigirl

Muerte Mouse said:


> *Thank you so much for the pictures Shumigirl!*



You're very welcome........glad you enjoyed them!

Even though we don't stay there, it is a lovely hotel with a fabulous atmosphere about it.


----------



## HelloMimi

We stayed at SF last week (January 12-14), and we loved it! We booked a lagoon view room, and I made sure to look out the window every chance I got. We really liked the atmosphere in the public spaces, the selection at the gift shop was great (I was able to find a Ravenclaw pin that was sold out in the park), and the short water taxi rides were 100x more enjoyable than the Disney bus rides!

We did have an issue with our restroom "door" though. When we tried to close it, it would slide all the way back. I replied to their welcome text around 5:00 and someone named Ashley told me she would send someone to check it out while we were at the park. When we got back to our room at 10:30, no one had stopped by yet. I went downstairs to let them know and a maintenance guy came to the room about 15 minutes later. He told us he'd never seen the door do that before, and he had to leave to get additional tools/ladder. It didn't take him long to fix the issue (about another 15 minutes), but it was definitely a bit of a bother since we were all super tired by then and just wanted to sleep.

We'd definitely stay here again though! Maybe we'll actually have time to toast our marshmallows next time!


----------



## schumigirl

HelloMimi said:


> We stayed at SF last week (January 12-14), and we loved it! We booked a lagoon view room, and I made sure to look out the window every chance I got. We really liked the atmosphere in the public spaces, the selection at the gift shop was great (I was able to find a Ravenclaw pin that was sold out in the park), and the short water taxi rides were 100x more enjoyable than the Disney bus rides!
> 
> We did have an issue with our restroom "door" though. When we tried to close it, it would slide all the way back. I replied to their welcome text around 5:00 and someone named Ashley told me she would send someone to check it out while we were at the park. When we got back to our room at 10:30, no one had stopped by yet. I went downstairs to let them know and a maintenance guy came to the room about 15 minutes later. He told us he'd never seen the door do that before, and he had to leave to get additional tools/ladder. It didn't take him long to fix the issue (about another 15 minutes), but it was definitely a bit of a bother since we were all super tired by then and just wanted to sleep.
> 
> We'd definitely stay here again though! Maybe we'll actually have time to toast our marshmallows next time!




So lovely to hear you had such a good time at Sapphire Falls...........shame about the glitch with the door, but glad to hear you'd stay there again. 

It is such a lovely hotel. Glad you came back to tell us how much you enjoyed it........we all like to hear that......


----------



## crostorfer

Here now, checked in around 8am this morning off of a red eye from the west coast. The room was ready for us, which was a blessing. 2nd floor, pool view room. $125 a night with an annual pass holder discount. For that price, this room is an absolute steal. 

We love the decor and the whole resort is beautiful. I think it has an edge on the RPR for the pool area and the color scheme. 

Two minor complaints, we are on the pool level, it's literally right outside our room so the music plays from open to close. If you want super quiet, don't face the pool. That really isn't bothering me as bad as my 2nd complaint, we desperately need double sinks, this one sink thing isn't working for a vain teenager and her equally vain mother. 

Also, the bathroom door slider situation is a little weird. 

I'm not letting these things pepper my judgement that much, we are having a great time!


----------



## macraven

Ask to change rooms away from pool or from  2nd floor

But no luck for double sinks
You are stuck with that


Have fun and enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## susie2

Hi, can anyone tell us if sapphire falls has the re fillable mugs like cabana bay does or are they only in cabana bay, thank you


----------



## pcstang

susie2 said:


> Hi, can anyone tell us if sapphire falls has the re fillable mugs like cabana bay does or are they only in cabana bay, thank you


No they don't


----------



## susie2

Thank you


----------



## pcstang

susie2 said:


> Thank you


I've been thinking about your question and I did see mugs in Dutch trading co eatery along with a freestyle machine. There is a  machine in the pool area also near the bathrooms. No idea how much they are though.


----------



## susie2

pcstang said:


> I've been thinking about your question and I did see mugs in Dutch trading co eatery along with a freestyle machine. There is a  machine in the pool area also near the bathrooms. No idea how much they are though.




Hi, thank you for your reply,  fingers crossed they still have them


----------



## pcstang

susie2 said:


> Hi, thank you for your reply,  fingers crossed they still have them


I should have checked the pricing. There were about 10 of are party in there at the time and it was a little hectic! Lol
Do a google search and Orlando informer will pop up with pictures of the mugs. We were just there at the end of march and they definitely had the cups.


----------



## alkc71

Stayed at Sapphire last August and loved it! Except for my 11 year old who was missing a food court Is there a walking path to Cabana Bay from Sapphire or is it faster to cross the road?


----------



## schumigirl

alkc71 said:


> Stayed at Sapphire last August and loved it! Except for my 11 year old who was missing a food court Is there a walking path to Cabana Bay from Sapphire or is it faster to cross the road?



There is a path, but I think it's quicker to cross the road.


----------



## FSU Girl

Are the beds comfy at Sapphire Falls? I walked over to the resort and thought it was beautiful, so was considering staying there on my next trip. For reference on what I think is comfy and what isn't, I loved the Portofino bed and I thought the Royal pacific bed was way too hard and had to get padding from the front desk to actually sleep on it.


----------



## alkc71

FSU Girl said:


> Are the beds comfy at Sapphire Falls? I walked over to the resort and thought it was beautiful, so was considering staying there on my next trip. For reference on what I think is comfy and what isn't, I loved the Portofino bed and I thought the Royal pacific bed was way too hard and had to get padding from the front desk to actually sleep on it.




We love Sapphire Beds last summer but they were brand new at the time. We actually had all the mattresses and foundations replaced with the same ones at home!  now I just need their pillows!


----------



## schumigirl

FSU Girl said:


> Are the beds comfy at Sapphire Falls? I walked over to the resort and thought it was beautiful, so was considering staying there on my next trip. For reference on what I think is comfy and what isn't, I loved the Portofino bed and I thought the Royal pacific bed was way too hard and had to get padding from the front desk to actually sleep on it.



Have only heard positive things about the beds in SF. 

I have only sat one one but felt fine to me, but in saying that I love the beds at RP and always sleep like a baby when I'm there.  It's difficult to say what's comfy for one person to another........


----------



## pcstang

PBR, RPR and SF and have Stearns and Foster pillowtop mattresses.


----------



## FSU Girl

pcstang said:


> PBR, RPR and SF and have Stearns and Foster pillowtop mattresses.


The beds are the same at PBR and RPR? Because I thought the bed at PBR was the softest bed I'd ever slept in and the bed at RPR I thought was hard as a rock.


----------



## macraven

I stayed at rpr last October for two weeks and shorter stay there this past February 

Slept like a baby
Head hit the pillow and asleep quickly

Maybe the bed you had at rpr was due for a mattress change?

Quite a few years ago I had to call the front desk for a mattress change 
Staff had it switched out within one hour

Sometime they get past the scheduled time period and they are not switched out on time


----------



## pcstang

FSU Girl said:


> The beds are the same at PBR and RPR? Because I thought the bed at PBR was the softest bed I'd ever slept in and the bed at RPR I thought was hard as a rock.


I didn't check the law tags to compare them, which I should have. I do know they are all stearns and foster pillowtops. I don't know if they are the same firmness level, I figured they were to make it easy for contact buying. RPR had new mattresses put in with the reno. Not sure when you went but it could have been a brand new mattress which would feel firmer than PBR because it was wasn't broken in yet.  Trust me, I have to look, I'm in the industry lol. Too bad they won't step up and put Tempurpedics in the deluxe. I miss mine when I'm at USO.

Go NOLES!


----------



## FSU Girl

pcstang said:


> I didn't check the law tags to compare them, which I should have. I do know they are all stearns and foster pillowtops. I don't know if they are the same firmness level, I figured they were to make it easy for contact buying. RPR had new mattresses put in with the reno. Not sure when you went but it could have been a brand new mattress which would feel firmer than PBR because it was wasn't broken in yet.  Trust me, I have to look, I'm in the industry lol. Too bad they won't step up and put Tempurpedics in the deluxe. I miss mine when I'm at USO.
> 
> Go NOLES!


I went at the beginning of April so it could have been a brand new mattress. That's a good point, I know I hated my boyfriends brand new mattress it felt too firm, but its been a few months now and its not so bad.


----------



## HHN Fanatic

Does anyone know if there is temporary parking at check in. I am planning to self park. Am simply wondering if luggage can be off loaded before having to go into the garage.


----------



## pcstang

HHN Fanatic said:


> Does anyone know if there is temporary parking at check in. I am planning to self park. Am simply wondering if luggage can be off loaded before having to go into the garage.


You can pull up front and check in. Just like at most  hotels.  When  you are done, unpack your stuff. Then move your car to the garage.


----------



## casnider

Is the coffee maker in the rooms still the single cup Cuisinart?  We love love our coffee in the mornings.  It was save me having to pack my Keurig on this upcoming trip.  Not that I mind, it goes with me to Disney every trip but I know the RP has Keurig's but the CBBR did not.


----------



## pcstang

casnider said:


> Is the coffee maker in the rooms still the single cup Cuisinart?  We love love our coffee in the mornings.  It was save me having to pack my Keurig on this upcoming trip.  Not that I mind, it goes with me to Disney every trip but I know the RP has Keurig's but the CBBR did not.


It's a keurig at SF. I don't drink coffee so I've never used it.


----------



## casnider

pcstang said:


> It's a keurig at SF. I don't drink coffee so I've never used it.


Awww sweet!  One less thing I have to pack. Just need the boxes of kcups. 

Thanks for the info. I drink mine and your share of coffee probably. Morning and night! ️


----------



## Ashunte

As I checked this thread and the internet, has no one stayed in a King suite and took pictures? It's like a mystery mission, which I will solve during my stay May 28-June 2. I will post pictures of the King suite at Sapphire Falls and solve the mystery!


----------



## pcstang

Ashunte said:


> As I checked this thread and the internet, has no one stayed in a King suite and took pictures? It's like a mystery mission, which I will solve during my stay May 28-June 2. I will post pictures of the King suite at Sapphire Falls and solve the mystery!


I'll try to round up some pictures for you. I have stayed in a king suite a couple of times.


----------



## Ashunte

Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> I'll try to round up some pictures for you. I have stayed in a king suite a couple of times.



That would be brilliant pc.......I do have some pics of the King Suite, but they didn't come out great so I won't be posting them.


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> That would be brilliant pc.......I do have some pics of the King Suite, but they didn't come out great so I won't be posting them.


I'm going to get them from the bluers. Mine are lost on my broken phone.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> I'm going to get them from the bluers. Mine are lost on my broken phone.



Oh no! Did you lose a load of pics?


----------



## pcstang

Yes I did...


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Yes I did...



Such a shame. 

They're such precious memories.


----------



## Ashunte

And the mystery continues.....


----------



## Ashunte

Is this the layout I should be expecting? Or this?


----------



## Ashunte

Well I failed at getting pictures also, they've upgraded me to a Sapphire Suite, I'll ask one of these days to see if they'll let me just go into a King Suite to take pictures. I will say that they do have 2 different floorplans, one has blue carpet and one has the grey and beige.


----------



## pcstang

Most are like the diagram posted above. I've had the corner king suite twice. 2330 and 2830 I believe. More of a triangular layout but I like it.


----------



## CindyPA

Hello!

We are making our first trip to Universal in August. I want to book a kids suite, but am not sure of the size of the twin beds. Are they regular twins like you would have in your house? Or they they a bit smaller. I have teens that are about adult size. I don't want them to be miserable the whole trip. Any insight from someone who has been in one of those rooms would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## pcstang

They are regular twins.


----------



## CindyPA

pcstang said:


> They are regular twins.


Thank you so much!

One more question.... I have seen people mention that there is a breakfast buffet at Amatista. I can't find any definitive info on this though, only their regular breakfast menu comes up for me. Can anyone confirm this and give me an idea of pricing?


----------



## pcstang

They have a pretty nice buffet. I have never eaten there but have friends that have. I think it's $22 a person for the buffet.


----------



## mjhtvchick

Is there any view preference among those who have stayed at SF?  Is it worth the extra few $ to upgrade from "standard" to "pool" or "lagoon"?  If so, would you choose one over the other?


----------



## schumigirl

Pictures updated on first 4 posts.


----------



## saskdw

Does anyone know if all the rooms classified as lagoon view are on the boat dock side so you have a beautiful view of the lagoon, RPR, and theme park? Or do they count the other side as lagoon view as well, which would give you a view of the lagoon, but then out into the city?

It would be a bummer to pay for a lagoon view and have a view of the city.


----------



## Polyonmymind

Just booked a last minute, quick trip for Labor Day weekend staying here at SF.  Booked a lagoon view using AP rates.  Never stayed here before, but we are excited to give it a try.   Thanks to all who shared their experiences in this thread!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Pictures updated on first 4 posts.


_and they are gorgeous._

_i appreciate all the time and effort you are putting into the hotel stickies schumigirl!

you are a gem!_


----------



## mjhtvchick

Can anyone confirm that this pic is accurate with regard to "guest house" numbering/location - I have read conflicting information on TripAdvisor that has me confused...some say "guest house 3" is furthest from boat doc (as shown in this pic); others say it is closest (i.e. guest house 1 in this pic) 

Also curious which guest house has the pet-friendly rooms - so we can avoid them!


----------



## The Reluctant Mouse

questions:
-Cabanas: does anyone know if they have drink and food service?
-Keurigs: are tea k-cups in the room along with coffee?


----------



## mjhtvchick

mjhtvchick said:


> Can anyone confirm that this pic is accurate with regard to "guest house" numbering/location - I have read conflicting information on TripAdvisor that has me confused...some say "guest house 3" is furthest from boat doc (as shown in this pic); others say it is closest (i.e. guest house 1 in this pic)
> 
> Also curious which guest house has the pet-friendly rooms - so we can avoid them!


So, I found out through another site that this pic is in fact INCORRECT - it must have been an early concept that was changed for some reason.  Here is the actual layout:


----------



## macraven

_Pets are allowed in tower 2 lower floors only 
(1 & 2)_


----------



## CindyPA

I'll be checking in here today. If anyone has any questions or something they want to know more about, let me know and I will do my best to help. So excited for our first UO trip!


----------



## Mjkre

From looking at the above map, is Guest House 3 closest to the boat dock and the walking path to Royal Pacific? Or do you have to walk past Building 2 to get to Royal Pacific and then to the parks?


----------



## CindyPA

Mjkre said:


> From looking at the above map, is Guest House 3 closest to the boat dock and the walking path to Royal Pacific? Or do you have to walk past Building 2 to get to Royal Pacific and then to the parks?



Technically yes, guest house three is closest to the boat dock. However, if you are all the way at the end of the hallway, it could still be a long walk. We are currently in guest house one and the boat is not a far walk at all for us. Our room is pool level and not too far down the hallway. So we can cut through the pool and get over to the spiral stair where it is one flight down and out the door to the dock.

The layout here is a little confusing at first, but there are signs everywhere and very helpful employees that will point you the right way.


----------



## Mjkre

Thanks! We have friends staying at RPR.  I guess I am looking for which building would allow for easiest walk back and forth.  Or maybe they are all relatively close (or not?).


----------



## schumigirl

Mjkre said:


> Thanks! We have friends staying at RPR.  I guess I am looking for which building would allow for easiest walk back and forth.  Or maybe they are all relatively close (or not?).



Walk beyond the Universal Store in lobby area and follow the path through both convention areas.......

Saves going outside and air conditioned all the way. Very easy to walk, takes no time at all and takes you out at the Business Centre just beyond where Tchoup Chop is.


----------



## Mjkre

I studied the map a little more, and see the inside connection spot to RPR.  Thanks.  

If you are taking the walking path to Citywalk, do you go past the boat dock to RPR or do you walk past Guest House 2?  It looks like there is a bridge or something there over the water. 

Thanks.


----------



## Brian_WDW74

Mjkre said:


> From looking at the above map, is Guest House 3 closest to the boat dock and the walking path to Royal Pacific? Or do you have to walk past Building 2 to get to Royal Pacific and then to the parks?



To give you some idea, this was the view outside my room window. I was in number 3412, which is in Guest House 3 on the fourth floor (Lobby Level). I was literally right above the boat dock and walking path.


----------



## AllthingsDisMom

Love love love this hotel! We had an amazing stay back in May of this year!


----------



## java

Woohoo was stalking for days and finally a room opened up for next week! So we will do 2 nights at Sapphire Falls and one at Royal Pacific.

First time at Sapphire Falls and we are excited to check it out.

Boat? Does it go directly to city walk or does it stop at RP?

And anything we must do at the hotel, it's just me and my teenage boys this trip.


----------



## schumigirl

java said:


> Woohoo was stalking for days and finally a room opened up for next week! So we will do 2 nights at Sapphire Falls and one at Royal Pacific.
> 
> First time at Sapphire Falls and we are excited to check it out.
> 
> Boat? Does it go directly to city walk or does it stop at RP?
> 
> And anything we must do at the hotel, it's just me and my teenage boys this trip.



Congrats.....and your trip is just around the corner.......

Boat from SF goes directly to Citywalk.........each hotel has their own designated boats and doesn’t stop anywhere else..........

SF is a stunning hotel.........we really like it and spend a good few nights at Strongwater Tavern.........hope you have a lovely trip there.......


----------



## java

We had a great time! Loved this hotel. If it only had front of the line it would be our go to. 

Some observations- heavy conference crowd at this hotel.(didn’t matter to me but didn’t see many small children)
Loved the pool except that you can see the road signs from the pool area. Takes a bit away from that vacation feel. 

But the room was great! Comfortable. Oh another odd thing- sliding door to bathroom. My son noticed that it doesn’t close all the way- small opening when it is shut. For us no big deal but again if privacy is a concern .....


----------



## patster734

We have a room booked for 4 adults at Sapphire Falls from Monday, Feb. 12 to Saturday, Feb. 17.  We did have a booking for the entire week with hotels.com, but found a great Stay and Save rate but for fewer nights.  So now I must find a room for Saturday and Sunday night.


----------



## Cruise-n-2015

We are looking forward to our Christmas stay at SF. Any tips for teens while they are there?


----------



## Luisfba

How are the sofa beds on the suites? (I read the sofa beds on the RPR are not comfortable, wondering if it's the same)


----------



## JaxDad

Hi @schumigirl! How are you doing?  I'm taking the kids to Universal one last time on our current APs the weekend of 19 January. I'd like to try Sapphire Falls, but I've been spoiled by EPs at RPR. It is supposed to be a slow time, according to the two crowd calendars I checked. We like to do the Potter rides, MIB, and the water rides, plus my son does the roller coasters (so can go single rider). Do you think we will be okay? Sapphire Falls looks nice, plus it still has the water taxi and it will save me a few bucks for other things.


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> Hi @schumigirl! How are you doing?  I'm taking the kids to Universal one last time on our current APs the weekend of 19 January. I'd like to try Sapphire Falls, but I've been spoiled by EPs at RPR. It is supposed to be a slow time, according to the two crowd calendars I checked. We like to do the Potter rides, MIB, and the water rides, plus my son does the roller coasters (so can go single rider). Do you think we will be okay? Sapphire Falls looks nice, plus it still has the water taxi and it will save me a few bucks for other things.



Doing good thanks!!! 

I don't really keep up with January crowds but If it says it`ll be a quiet time then you should be fine........single rider will definitely help if it does pick up a little........wow....water rides in January........lol......that's very brave to me!!! But you should be good to go with that.......

We love Sapphire Falls, I really didn't think we would like it as much....then we were fortunate enough to be given a full tour just after it opened and thought it was just gorgeous........We have a 10 day stay booked in May this year........but not really planning to do the parks much that trip, so wont miss EP too much......looking to enjoy the resort and around Orlando........will be a change for us for sure! 

So I`ll be curious to hear your thoughts on the hotel......yes, the water taxi is a nice perk too.......and of course you still get EE if that works for you too......

Let us know how you get on and hope you`re doing good too........


----------



## schumigirl

Luisfba said:


> How are the sofa beds on the suites? (I read the sofa beds on the RPR are not comfortable, wondering if it's the same)



I only know one person who has used the sofa bed at SF and they were fine with it........her son ended up in the bed with his dad.......so she got bumped to the sofa bed.......but she said she had a great sleep.......


----------



## JaxDad

schumigirl said:


> Doing good thanks!!!
> 
> I don't really keep up with January crowds but If it says it`ll be a quiet time then you should be fine........single rider will definitely help if it does pick up a little........wow....water rides in January........lol......that's very brave to me!!! But you should be good to go with that.......
> 
> We love Sapphire Falls, I really didn't think we would like it as much....then we were fortunate enough to be given a full tour just after it opened and thought it was just gorgeous........We have a 10 day stay booked in May this year........but not really planning to do the parks much that trip, so wont miss EP too much......looking to enjoy the resort and around Orlando........will be a change for us for sure!
> 
> So I`ll be curious to hear your thoughts on the hotel......yes, the water taxi is a nice perk too.......and of course you still get EE if that works for you too......
> 
> Let us know how you get on and hope you`re doing good too........


Well, I ended up calling and getting a good military rate at RPR, so we are going back to our go-to resort! It may be our last trip to Universal for a while, so it will be nice to have the EPs to really enjoy all our favorite rides (my daughter is pretty impatient with lines). I do plan to walk over to Sapphire Falls and go to Strong Water for a meal and drinks, and if the weather is good check out their pool as well.


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> Well, I ended up calling and getting a good military rate at RPR, so we are going back to our go-to resort! It may be our last trip to Universal for a while, so it will be nice to have the EPs to really enjoy all our favorite rides (my daughter is pretty impatient with lines). I do plan to walk over to Sapphire Falls and go to Strong Water for a meal and drinks, and if the weather is good check out their pool as well.



Good job!!! 

I will unashamedly admit to despising having to queue anywhere.....so I fully agree having EP is so nice. 

Strong Water......... Love that place!!! Have never been disappointed with rums, cocktails,service and food.......yep, love it! 

Haven’t used the pool, but it does look lovely.......


----------



## Luisfba

How big are the refrigerators at the Sapphire Suites? and do they have microwaves (or are they available if requested)?

Same question for kids suites...

Thanks


----------



## schumigirl

Luisfba said:


> How big are the refrigerators at the Sapphire Suites? and do they have microwaves (or are they available if requested)?
> 
> Same question for kids suites...
> 
> Thanks



There’s a picture of the fridge in the Sapphire suite in the pictures at the beginning of this thread. 

Never noticed the fridge in the Kids suite.


----------



## Jennifer Evans Pitts

Any idea on when APH rates will be released for March 9-11?


----------



## Luisfba

schumigirl said:


> There’s a picture of the fridge in the Sapphire suite in the pictures at the beginning of this thread.
> 
> Never noticed the fridge in the Kids suite.



Thanks.  I noticed there's a microwave in the presidential suite but apparently not in Sapphire Suite.  Do you folks know if a microwave can be requested?  Thanks


----------



## schumigirl

Luisfba said:


> Thanks.  I noticed there's a microwave in the presidential suite but apparently not in Sapphire Suite.  Do you folks know if a microwave can be requested?  Thanks



Yes, you can hire a microwave........

Info in first posts on this thread.


----------



## SPUNKYSHADOE

Checked out of this beautiful hotel night before last. We had one night at drury inn,three at the Disney cabins and nine at sapphire. I wanted to address the pet situation. We have two toy poodles that are well behaved. We were in guest house two and very close to the pet park. That area was clean and adequately sized. I felt like the walls were thicker that most hotels because there were several families with pets and didn't hear much. The real surprise was the doggie room service. Now this was a big celebration trip so we don't normally order room service for them. However, for ten dollars they brought a bow wow beef meal that easily fed them for two days and the quality of the beef and vegetables was simply amazing.my oatmeal was eight dollars and wasn't anything special so this just blew me away. Also, I felt the cabana was fairly priced. It was just my husband and I but we had sixteen drinks and a nice fruit platter.it was chilly so they kept us supplied with hot towels.the service they provided and the fact we stayed all day, made the seventy five dollar price worth it .if you are bringing a pet, just watch your bill. They charged us per night but quickly removed the extra charge. I was so disappointed in the Disney cabins s-hot water issue- it was nice to be treated so well at this beautiful resort.


----------



## schumigirl

SPUNKYSHADOE said:


> Checked out of this beautiful hotel night before last. We had one night at drury inn,three at the Disney cabins and nine at sapphire. I wanted to address the pet situation. We have two toy poodles that are well behaved. We were in guest house two and very close to the pet park. That area was clean and adequately sized. I felt like the walls were thicker that most hotels because there were several families with pets and didn't hear much. The real surprise was the doggie room service. Now this was a big celebration trip so we don't normally order room service for them. However, for ten dollars they brought a bow wow beef meal that easily fed them for two days and the quality of the beef and vegetables was simply amazing.my oatmeal was eight dollars and wasn't anything special so this just blew me away. Also, I felt the cabana was fairly priced. It was just my husband and I but we had sixteen drinks and a nice fruit platter.it was chilly so they kept us supplied with hot towels.the service they provided and the fact we stayed all day, made the seventy five dollar price worth it .if you are bringing a pet, just watch your bill. They charged us per night but quickly removed the extra charge. I was so disappointed in the Disney cabins s-hot water issue- it was nice to be treated so well at this beautiful resort.



I`ve just seen this post.

How lovely you had such a wonderful stay at Sapphire Falls. 

It really is a beautiful hotel and glad to hear they treated you so well......and doggies too!!! We don't get too many folks giving feedback on pet care at the hotels, so Thank you for taking the time to come back and post how good it was.

Glad you had such a good stay!!!


----------



## schumigirl

UPDATED CHARACTER BREAKFAST INFO............


Details and link have been added to first post on the new Despicable Me character breakfast starting February 17th 2018..........


----------



## Stephdisney

Hello everyone! I just booked a four night trip at SF for December.  I read through the thread and I just have a few questions that I could not find the answers for. 

1. Are there any connecting rooms?
2.  Do all the rooms have refrigerators? or just the suites? ( I did see the fee per day, so I that is what confused me.) 

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## KevCoz

We're heading to SF this weekend. It will be our first time to stay there and we're really looking forward to it. Thanks to all the folks who have posted such great information about this hotel. It is much appreciated!


----------



## schumigirl

Stephdisney said:


> Hello everyone! I just booked a four night trip at SF for December.  I read through the thread and I just have a few questions that I could not find the answers for.
> 
> 1. Are there any connecting rooms?
> 2.  Do all the rooms have refrigerators? or just the suites? ( I did see the fee per day, so I that is what confused me.)
> 
> Thanks for all the info!



They do have connecting rooms, put in a request with your reservation.......

Fridges are in all rooms....no charge.......I`ve updated the info in the first page.......sorry for any confusion for you.......



KevCoz said:


> We're heading to SF this weekend. It will be our first time to stay there and we're really looking forward to it. Thanks to all the folks who have posted such great information about this hotel. It is much appreciated!



Hope you have a fabulous trip.......such a beautiful hotel....please come back to the thread and tell us how you enjoyed it......


----------



## patster734

We got back from a split Disney/Universal trip on Saturday.  The Universal portion was at Sapphire Falls from Monday night to Saturday. 

It is a beautiful hotel.  We got upgraded to room 3304, which is a water view/park view room.  It was also close to the elevator.  We spent several nights at Strong Water Tavern on the porch, and had several breakfasts at Amatista.

On Tuesday, the boat dock to Citywalk was empty, but the closer we got to Saturday, the more packed the dock became. There were several times that the security TM had people wait off the dock it was so packed.  Fortunately, Universal had 2, sometimes 3, boats running, so the wait wasn’t bad.

All of the TMs we interacted with were excellent.

My wife and I agreed that SF ranks second behind RPR.  However, because the lack of EP, we will probably look at staying at the original three first, based upon price.  But if those three aren’t available at a reasonable rate, I won’t hesitate booking SF.


----------



## schumigirl

patster, I'm so glad you reported back to us what a lovely stay you had at Sapphire Falls.

It really is a beautiful hotel and we are so looking forward to staying there in May....don't plan to do much of the parks if at all. 

We adore Strong Water Tavern, have been very impressed with everything there. So it`s always nice to hear how others enjoy it too. 

Thanks for taking the time to do a review......appreciate it.......


----------



## Stephdisney

schumigirl said:


> They do have connecting rooms, put in a request with your reservation.......
> 
> Fridges are in all rooms....no charge.......I`ve updated the info in the first page.......sorry for any confusion for you.......
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have a fabulous trip.......such a beautiful hotel....please come back to the thread and tell us how you enjoyed it......




Great! Thank you for all the info! I appreciate the time you have put into it.


----------



## CPanther95

How are the bar/restaurant options at SF?

We've developed a routine over the past decade, or so, of taking one night to have a few drinks at the RPR Orchid Lounge (we stay at PBH) before having dinner at Tchoup Chop. Now that Tchoup Chop is closing, I was considering replacing Tchoup Chop with Jake's - but with little enthusiasm. Would the SF be a better option for Lounge/Dinner....or do Orchid before heading to SF.... use Strong Water for drinks & Food?

We like the Orchid for a few relaxing drinks and I can take the grandkids outside to walk around the water feature and look at the statues while I have a smoke with my drink. Anything similar for smoking/drinking outside the Strong Water? Also, a few of us are not seafood fans, but manage fine with the 1 or 2 non-seafood options at Tchoup Chop.

Any thoughts?


----------



## macraven

_Instead of Jakes, try Island Dining Room

I found the Mongolian beef entree wowed me

Also the Wok experience evenings are great 

Peeps can smoke outside the front of this restaurant 
Ashtrays are near the elevator outside_


----------



## patster734

CPanther95 said:


> How are the bar/restaurant options at SF?
> 
> We've developed a routine over the past decade, or so, of taking one night to have a few drinks at the RPR Orchid Lounge (we stay at PBH) before having dinner at Tchoup Chop. Now that Tchoup Chop is closing, I was considering replacing Tchoup Chop with Jake's - but with little enthusiasm. Would the SF be a better option for Lounge/Dinner....or do Orchid before heading to SF.... use Strong Water for drinks & Food?
> 
> We like the Orchid for a few relaxing drinks and I can take the grandkids outside to walk around the water feature and look at the statues while I have a smoke with my drink. Anything similar for smoking/drinking outside the Strong Water? Also, a few of us are not seafood fans, but manage fine with the 1 or 2 non-seafood options at Tchoup Chop.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Strong Water has an outdoor patio.  People were drinking and smoking on it a couple weeks ago.  For food, Strong Water has tapas type food.  We really enjoyed the Arroz Con Pollo (rice with chicken).  We had a couple of other appetizers (Sopes and Jerk Chicken) that were ok, but not outstanding.  Others with our party had other appetizers that they enjoyed.  The available deserts (Salted Caramel Toffee and Fig Bread Pudding with Ice Cream, and Tres Leches Cake) were phenomenal.

The layout of the Strong Water patio exists of several tables with chairs, and several couches surrounding coffee tables.


----------



## mgpan

This is a great thread!  Information about a newer resort I haven't been to or stayed at yet.  Thanks to all who put such great information in one place!


----------



## schumigirl

mgpan said:


> This is a great thread!  Information about a newer resort I haven't been to or stayed at yet.  Thanks to all who put such great information in one place!



Glad the thread has been a help to you........and Thank You! 

I think this is such a beautiful hotel.........although I haven’t stayed there yet, we have visited many times and always love our time there.......

Looking forward to staying there in May though.......


----------



## Luisfba

Hi

I'm staying at Sapphire Falls April 17-21 (Sapphire Suite.. very excited).  Any recommendations on room request/view request? (water view, pool view, etc).  Also, my wife isn't a fan of pets.. are the suites potentially in same space as the pet areas?


----------



## Kimberlyfamilyfv

What is the best option to move from Sapphire Falls to Royal Pacific.  We have a split stay.


----------



## schumigirl

Luisfba said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm staying at Sapphire Falls April 17-21 (Sapphire Suite.. very excited).  Any recommendations on room request/view request? (water view, pool view, etc).  Also, my wife isn't a fan of pets.. are the suites potentially in same space as the pet areas?



Have something put on your reservation to say you want to be away from pets. However, you may see some around the resort on occasion. 

Pool view or lagoon views are both lovely. And the Sapphire Suite is very pretty........


----------



## schumigirl

Kimberlyfamilyfv said:


> What is the best option to move from Sapphire Falls to Royal Pacific.  We have a split stay.



You can walk between the hotels, both an inside path or outside. 

Simplest is to get a cab to take you.


----------



## hhoope01

I thought that there were on-site shuttles/cars ready to take folks from the Preferred/Premier hotels to the other hotels.  If so, there is no need to pay for a uber/taxi.  Just ask one of the attendants to if there is an available shuttle/car to move you.


----------



## schumigirl

hhoope01 said:


> I thought that there were on-site shuttles/cars ready to take folks from the Preferred/Premier hotels to the other hotels.  If so, there is no need to pay for a uber/taxi.  Just ask one of the attendants to if there is an available shuttle/car to move you.



Yes there is, but at Sapphire they seem to have less of them available according to some. 

Simplest option if they aren’t available is a cab.


----------



## Luisfba

schumigirl said:


> Have something put on your reservation to say you want to be away from pets. However, you may see some around the resort on occasion.
> 
> Pool view or lagoon views are both lovely. And the Sapphire Suite is very pretty........



Update - we are now most likely staying at a Kids Suite.  We lose a bathroom and some space when compared to Sapphire Suite, but have beds for 4 and save some $.  Any recommendations on requests?

(and any feedback on Kids Suites?  Nice?.. haven't cancelled the Sapphire Suite yet and want to make sure I'm not making a big mistake)


----------



## schumigirl

Luisfba said:


> Update - we are now most likely staying at a Kids Suite.  We lose a bathroom and some space when compared to Sapphire Suite, but have beds for 4 and save some $.  Any recommendations on requests?
> 
> (and any feedback on Kids Suites?  Nice?.. haven't cancelled the Sapphire Suite yet and want to make sure I'm not making a big mistake)



Kids suites are nice........there are a couple of pictures of it in the first couple of posts in this thread........I took them when we got the tour of the hotel.......they are nice........the kids room is a very decent size....

The one we saw I believe had a pool view, not sure where they are around the hotel but I’d still put in a request for pool or lagoon view unless you have a particular preference for one or the other and still ask for a high floor and away from pets. 

I’ve yet to see an animal at Sapphire Falls when we have gone over, of course I’m sure they are there, but in all the times we’ve gone and it is a lot, we just haven’t. Actually never saw a dog at RP either last couple of trips.


----------



## wellesleyprincess

Are there any scheduled activities at Sapphire Falls? If so does anyone have a sample calendar? I know that sadly the movies are gone.


----------



## Luisfba

Reporting back - we were at Sapphire Falls April 17-21.

I absolutely loved the kids suite and everything about the resort.. except for 1 major thing.  We had a pool view room and the music from the pool.. which pretty much goes all day straight through 11pm.. was absolutely annoying.  So much we may not stay there again next time around, unless there's a way to guarantee avoiding pool view (that's all they had available so we weren't able to change rooms).


----------



## millys

We’ve just stayed 5 x nights in two standard rooms at Sapphire Falls. We booked through a 3rd party site and requested adjoining rooms which was honoured on check-in. Beautiful hotel and really easy to get to the parks. The boats were every 15 mins or less and the walk was just over 10 minutes. Onsite staff were all really friendly.
Rooms were excellent - comfortable beds and great pillows. USB sockets next to beds for charging iPhone/iPad etc. Decent size fridge. One room had a shower/tub and the other had walk in shower. Coffee pods and shampoo/shower/soaps topped up daily.
Can’t fault the hotel at all.


Milly


----------



## wellesleyprincess

So stupid question but as we're getting very close to our trip it keeps bugging me. How does one get from Sapphire Falls to Volcano Bay in the morning for Early Entry? Do we have to go all the way to the parks and then go over?


----------



## millys

Nope - dedicated Volcano Bay bus pulls up directly outside the front of the hotel every 20 mins. Or you can walk over to Cabana Bay and go through the hotel entrance.


----------



## patster734

millys said:


> We’ve just stayed 5 x nights in two standard rooms at Sapphire Falls. We booked through a 3rd party site and requested adjoining rooms which was honoured on check-in. Beautiful hotel and really easy to get to the parks. The boats were every 15 mins or less and the walk was just over 10 minutes. Onsite staff were all really friendly.
> Rooms were excellent - comfortable beds and great pillows. USB sockets next to beds for charging iPhone/iPad etc. Decent size fridge. One room had a shower/tub and the other had walk in shower. Coffee pods and shampoo/shower/soaps topped up daily.
> Can’t fault the hotel at all.
> 
> 
> Milly



Sapphire Falls is a very beautiful resort.  The staff was exceptional during our February stay.  And spending every evening at the Strong Water Tavern Bar porch, while sipping on a beer or cocktail, was the perfect ending of each day.  If Sapphire Falls rates included Express Pass, hands down, it would be our favorite resort.


----------



## pattyw

We have a short trip planned for next week- originally were staying at HRH.  We needed to save some $$ so we switched over to SF with a great AP rate.  I've read a lot of good things about this resort- we're very excited to stay here! 
We have a lagoon view room booked- are there any preferred areas to request?


----------



## LainieG

We are staying at Sapphire Falls for the first time this December and are really looking forward to it.  We normally stay at RPR, but thought we'd give SF a try as we popped over quite a lot during our last stay and it seems like a lovely hotel.
We have always had fabulous park views at RPR and Im wondering what the views will be like at SF.  We are staying in a King Suite (I think I read somewhere that they are in Guest House 2, but I cannot find any pictures of the views).  Do all the suites have more or less the same view, or are some better than others and it is worth doing a room request.  Thanks.


----------



## schumigirl

LainieG said:


> We are staying at Sapphire Falls for the first time this December and are really looking forward to it.  We normally stay at RPR, but thought we'd give SF a try as we popped over quite a lot during our last stay and it seems like a lovely hotel.
> We have always had fabulous park views at RPR and Im wondering what the views will be like at SF.  We are staying in a King Suite (I think I read somewhere that they are in Guest House 2, but I cannot find any pictures of the views).  Do all the suites have more or less the same view, or are some better than others and it is worth doing a room request.  Thanks.



We have just stayed in the Sapphire Suite Guest House 2 for 10 nights and it overlooked the lagoon facing RPR. 

Some rooms will face the pool too. I would do a room request to them anyway, wouldn’t hurt. 

I haven’t uploaded my pictures yet as we just got back, but will post some of the views.......they were nice. 

We usually stay RP too and now plan to stay at both hotels at different times of the year, it really is beautiful......

I’ll get pics up as soon as I can in the first posts........


----------



## LainieG

schumigirl said:


> We have just stayed in the Sapphire Suite Guest House 2 for 10 nights and it overlooked the lagoon facing RPR.
> 
> Some rooms will face the pool too. I would do a room request to them anyway, wouldn’t hurt.
> 
> I haven’t uploaded my pictures yet as we just got back, but will post some of the views.......they were nice.
> 
> We usually stay RP too and now plan to stay at both hotels at different times of the year, it really is beautiful......
> 
> I’ll get pics up as soon as I can in the first posts........


Thanks so much for that.  I've struggled to find out anything about the views, so thats a help!  I'll definitely pop them an email asking for a lagoon view (I might just happen to mention its my birthday when we are there!! )


----------



## schumigirl

LainieG said:


> Thanks so much for that.  I've struggled to find out anything about the views, so thats a help!  I'll definitely pop them an email asking for a lagoon view (I might just happen to mention its my birthday when we are there!! )



Have added a couple of pictures to the 2nd post on this thread.........


----------



## mdtravel

This thread hasn't seen much action for a while; I'm hoping folks still watch it as I have some questions.

1.  I'm not finding specific information on how to get from the SF to the parks in terms of travel times for water taxis, buses, and walking.  If I have early admission, a. how should i get to the parks and b. how long before early admission should I leave?
2.  Are the mini fridges able to hold a full sized bottle of wine?
3.  Are there bottle openers in the room?
4.  At checkin, if I were to ask if an 'upgrade is available', what should I expect in terms of a. response and b. room type and c.  cost?


----------



## macraven

_The sticky has info about transportation.

You can take the shuttle bus, walk or use the water taxi to city walk.
From there, walk to the park of your choice.

You can upgrade your room in advance.
Not sure what the charge will be as I would have to put in dates on the booking site for the upper room category.

You can see the dates when a post has been made in this thread.
There are recent postings._


----------



## mdtravel

Thanks.  Fairly new here so I'm not sure how the stickies work here.  What I see on the first page with respect to transportation to the parks is:
"*On-Site Transportation Complimentary resort wide transportation includes Water Taxis at our Premier or Preferred hotels, and Shuttle Buses at all Universal Orlando Resort on-site hotels. Waterways connect the Universal Orlando resort hotels to Universal Studios®, Universal CityWalk® and Islands of Adventure from our Premier or Preferred hotels. Each hotel is also within walking distance to Universal Studios, Universal's Islands of Adventure and CityWalk. "
*
Not a ton of detail there in terms of how long each option takes, when to leave before early admission, etc.  That's more what I was looking for.  If it is buried in the details of the thread, I'll find it; i'd thought the purpose of stickies was to summarize information from the individual posts into a centralized main area for easy review.  I do understand the options are walk, bus or water taxi...just looking for more detail than the 30,000 foot view.

You're not sure as to upgrade costs; ok.  Was wondering if anyone who had asked the question had any experience.  Perhaps not or perhaps not the type of information that is shared here.

My bad on the recent posts; i was looking at the date the member joined vs. the date of the post.  I see there are recent posts.

Thanks for the post in response to my question; am hoping others with information will chime in as well as I'm interested in more details than what I find on the main page of the sticky.


----------



## pattyw

mdtravel said:


> This thread hasn't seen much action for a while; I'm hoping folks still watch it as I have some questions.
> 
> 1.  I'm not finding specific information on how to get from the SF to the parks in terms of travel times for water taxis, buses, and walking.  If I have early admission, a. how should i get to the parks and b. how long before early admission should I leave?
> 2.  Are the mini fridges able to hold a full sized bottle of wine?
> 3.  Are there bottle openers in the room?
> 4.  At checkin, if I were to ask if an 'upgrade is available', what should I expect in terms of a. response and b. room type and c.  cost?



We just returned from SF. Our room overlooked the water taxis- they arrive about every 15-20 minutes.  For early entry, I would arrive at the boat dock 45 minutes prior to park opening in order to get to the turnstiles before opening.  There is a walking path as well.  I would estimate it would take about 15 minutes to walk to the park from there. 

We've had a bottle of wine chilling in the mini fridge. It should be ok either on its side a an angle or it may fit standing up in the door- depending on the size of the bottle.

No bottle openers in the room- I would request one.  They sell wine bottles at Dutch Trading so they must be able to loan you one. 

Never asked about upgrades but I would plan to pay the difference in cost that you would see online.  The suites here book up- we booked our room for last week a few weeks ago and no suites were available- only standard, pool view, and lagoon view rooms. I'm sure they would happily upgrade your room if they have availability.


----------



## schumigirl

mdtravel said:


> Thanks.  Fairly new here so I'm not sure how the stickies work here.  What I see on the first page with respect to transportation to the parks is:
> "*On-Site Transportation Complimentary resort wide transportation includes Water Taxis at our Premier or Preferred hotels, and Shuttle Buses at all Universal Orlando Resort on-site hotels. Waterways connect the Universal Orlando resort hotels to Universal Studios®, Universal CityWalk® and Islands of Adventure from our Premier or Preferred hotels. Each hotel is also within walking distance to Universal Studios, Universal's Islands of Adventure and CityWalk. "
> *
> Not a ton of detail there in terms of how long each option takes, when to leave before early admission, etc.  That's more what I was looking for.  If it is buried in the details of the thread, I'll find it; i'd thought the purpose of stickies was to summarize information from the individual posts into a centralized main area for easy review.  I do understand the options are walk, bus or water taxi...just looking for more detail than the 30,000 foot view.
> 
> You're not sure as to upgrade costs; ok.  Was wondering if anyone who had asked the question had any experience.  Perhaps not or perhaps not the type of information that is shared here.
> 
> My bad on the recent posts; i was looking at the date the member joined vs. the date of the post.  I see there are recent posts.
> 
> Thanks for the post in response to my question; am hoping others with information will chime in as well as I'm interested in more details than what I find on the main page of the sticky.



You could bring up the map of the map yourself on Google Earth and check the distance to the parks. Walking distance will vary from one person to another. You can then work out how long it’ll take you to get to the park at a certain time.

We put the basics in the stickies, And update where necessary, most folks do find other info themselves.

If you read other posts around the boards you’ll find people’s opinions on times to get to the park from various hotels.

As for the cost of upgrades, no one can answer that except the hotel. It will vary on the time of year, cost of rooms and availability. That’s not something we can put in a sticky.

Use the search function for some of your questions too, that will bring up posts that may be more use to you or maybe someone will post what they paid for an upgrade.


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> Sapphire Falls is a very beautiful resort.  The staff was exceptional during our February stay.  And spending every evening at the Strong Water Tavern Bar porch, while sipping on a beer or cocktail, was the perfect ending of each day.  If Sapphire Falls rates included Express Pass, hands down, it would be our favorite resort.



I missed your post when I updated the thread the other day........

Glad you had such a fabulous trip! It is a beautiful resort and StrongWater Bar is the best bar of all the onsite hotels I believe.........fabulous drinks..........

I may or may not have worked my way through all the cocktails in the last 2 years of visiting it......... 

We loved our recent stay there too........


----------



## millys

Some pictures of Sapphire Falls Resort from our May 2018 vacation.

























Milly


----------



## pattyw

Stunning pictures @millys !!


----------



## mdtravel

Sorry, just found more information over on tripadvisor:  boat ride is 5-6 minutes unless there is a ton of traffic and walking is 10 minutes or less.  Maybe we can have page 1 updated w/ this info?!

And apparently when you board the boat a bag search is done, so you save even more time at the park entrance!


----------



## macraven

Just now playing ketchup on this thread.

Have to tell you Millys, your pictures are breathtaking...

We have a picture thread as a sticky where peeps share pictures of anything on the UO property.
Try to think about adding some of yours as many will appreciate them.
Your angles of the pictures really sets it OUT THERE for us and that is a very good thing.


Now schumi my friend, I heart all your pictures too

I enjoy every picture you show us they are beautiful


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Just now playing ketchup on this thread.
> 
> Have to tell you Millys, your pictures are breathtaking...
> 
> We have a picture thread as a sticky where peeps share pictures of anything on the UO property.
> Try to think about adding some of yours as many will appreciate them.
> Your angles of the pictures really sets it OUT THERE for us and that is a very good thing.
> 
> 
> Now schumi my friend, I heart all your pictures too
> 
> I enjoy every picture you show us they are lovely.



Lol.....thanks mac


----------



## macraven

mdtravel said:


> Sorry, just found more information over on tripadvisor:  boat ride is 5-6 minutes unless there is a ton of traffic and walking is 10 minutes or less.  Maybe we can have page 1 updated w/ this info?!
> 
> And apparently when you board the boat a bag search is done, so you save even more time at the park entrance!



I’m satisfied with the set up that is presented in the stickies
Schumi has done an excellent job setting them up.


We update the stickies with new info all the time

Anyone can make a stand alone thread in the general or hotel forums 

We have many different discussions in the four forums on this side of the Disboards


----------



## mdtravel

macraven said:


> I’m satisfied with the set up that is presented in the stickies
> Schumi has done an excellent job setting them up.
> 
> 
> We update the stickies with new info all the time
> 
> Anyone can make a stand alone thread in the general or hotel forums
> 
> We have many different discussions in the four forums on this side of the Disboards



Gotcha.  Not feeling real welcome here with the terseness.  It's seemingly a closed group.  To have a thing called a 'sticky' that doesn't contain information on how long it takes to get from the hotel to the park, doesn't discuss the amenities of the room, etc. is unlike most other boards that I'm on.  And having questions to a sticky met with 'google it yourself' and when information is found having that met with 'i'm happy with what i've done here'...pretty closed minded.  But heck, if you've got a picture of a hallway that is absolutely worthy of going into a sticky b/c stickies are usually pictures after all...of like hallways and stuff.


----------



## macraven

_When stickies are set up, it has to follow the information from what is released by Loews or the hotels

All the hotel stickies have the same pattern . _

_We _give the basic information in order to help the readers decide where to book at UO
_
Sxhumigirl  obtains the info and highlights and organizes the format in each hotel section 

We include policies, room types, amenities, pool, onsite eateries, etc-anything that concerns the hotel.

The readers have full knowledge to help them to decide  which hotel will suit their needs.

She has been brilliant with it and we keep it updated to reflect changes 

Trip advisor has a different set up
The Disboards are not connected to them_

_I’m sure there are peeps that read both sites

Below the informational sticky is the discussion, questions, etc from our posters 


I do have to say Schumi has spent a lot of time and effort to put up the stickies and to keep them current 
I feel she has done an excellent job 

It is a labor of love and very much appreciated by all

_


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you mac!

I think some don’t realise we aren’t people’s personal travel agency or a personal guide just for them.......

We do give as you correctly said, the BASIC information. People are more than capable of finding out many more things on their own if they look.

If we added something every single person wanted put in the stickies, it would be 3000 pages long.

If anyone isn’t happy with the info in the stickies.........well, as pp mentioned there are other sources of information out there. Feel free to utilise them.

I like pictures!!! Of course not everyone does apparently. But, we fully plan to keep the pictures in there.


Edit to correct sp.


----------



## mdtravel

So the point is not to provide information that people want or even need, as much as a place for a few folks to post what they want to post.  Got it.

I'm coming from the Flyertalk world (and others), where a sticky  is updated with information from the individual posts so one need only look at the first page.  Maintenance yes, effective and useful yes as well.

I'm not accustomed to a forum existing to refer questions to www.google.com.  it's more Flickr, less forum when the answer is "this isn't the place to answer questions, go somewhere else please.  In the meantime, here's a picture of a waterfall."


----------



## macraven

_We are not a private consultant service

We provide general information that many can use

_


----------



## schumigirl

mdtravel said:


> So the point is not to provide information that people want or even need, as much as a place for a few folks to post what they want to post.  Got it.
> 
> I'm coming from the Flyertalk world (and others), where a sticky  is updated with information from the individual posts so one need only look at the first page.  Maintenance yes, effective and useful yes as well.
> 
> I'm not accustomed to a forum existing to refer questions to www.google.com.  it's more Flickr, less forum when the answer is "this isn't the place to answer questions, go somewhere else please.  In the meantime, here's a picture of a waterfall."



Wow you really don't like our pictures do you!!! Hey ho, many do.

I have been a member of Flyertalk for many years, and many others. No site is perfect.

You seem to have a real issue with how the stickies are presented.  We provide the basic info....that's basic info, with personal pictures to give folks an idea of what the hotels look like...….or they can go Google......lots of good info out there. Many do. And I see many websites have people tell folks to go Google.....it`s not an insulting suggestion.

Even posters on Fodor`s of which I am also a member, have been known to recommend people Google when folks ask for advice. I`m sure you already know that though. 

But, as you seem to prefer other boards that provide you with the information you require then maybe this board isn't for you. You seem to be beating a dead horse here for some reason.

I won`t spend any longer justifying the stickies that have been created here......if they don't have enough information for you, well, you can`t please everyone and I gave up trying to please everyone a long time ago.

Have a truly magical day!!


----------



## damo

There is also a search function on this board that I use a lot.  It is often faster than going through stickies.  Google is the best source, however.  I am often surprised when people will post an inquiry to a very general question when they could find the answer in 5 seconds on google.


----------



## macraven

_I agree with you damo

I use the search button all the time as it comes up with more info 

But assume newbies are not aware of it_


----------



## keishashadow

IDK half the fun in planning for me is poking around on many sites on the net.  They all serve their purpose

For those who want a more concise, just the Facts ma’am approach, unofficial guide/touringplans might be more to your liking 

Jmho TA is a great site for general knowledge but the info posted on all the MCO parks & affiliated resorts tends to skew with lots of buyers remorse.  Lots of sour grapes from those who happily spent thousands of dollars but apparently not much time figuring out the basics to ensure a great trip (what U hotels offer FOTL, necessity of FP+ & ADRs at WDW come to mind)


----------



## Hopscotch

Do the rooms have microwaves and fridges?


----------



## ABO

I stayed in 2016 and visited later the same year. The resort is beautiful; standard room was very comfortable for two people. HIGHLY recommend the Coke infused rum at Strong Water Tavern; it was the BEST! Pool is great, large, zero entry on both sides was a great idea. My teenager liked the water slide as well and we were able to play water volleyball with beach balls provided.


----------



## Ashunte

Hopscotch said:


> Do the rooms have microwaves and fridges?



Fridges yes Microwaves no if that helps.


----------



## bas71873

Hi.  Quick question.  We usually stay at HRH, but they are booked the weekend we are planning to visit.  We love their poolside bar and service that is offered when just hanging out for the day.  Is there something similar to that at this hotel?  Thank you.


----------



## schumigirl

bas71873 said:


> Hi.  Quick question.  We usually stay at HRH, but they are booked the weekend we are planning to visit.  We love their poolside bar and service that is offered when just hanging out for the day.  Is there something similar to that at this hotel?  Thank you.



Yes they have The Drhum Club which serves food and drinks. 

They do serve you at your sun lounger too. 

Info in first post for menus.


----------



## macraven

PBH and rph have the same set up you are talking about 

Spend your pool day there no matter where you are staying 

SFalls and Cbay probably have similar set up but I have not personally experienced it....
Yet.


----------



## patster734

bas71873 said:


> Hi.  Quick question.  We usually stay at HRH, but they are booked the weekend we are planning to visit.  We love their poolside bar and service that is offered when just hanging out for the day.  Is there something similar to that at this hotel?  Thank you.



It isn’t next to the pool, but Strong Water Tavern has good service, food, and a large selection of drinks.  It a nice place to hang out for the day when the weather is nice.


----------



## pattyw

patster734 said:


> It isn’t next to the pool, but Strong Water Tavern has good service, food, and a large selection of drinks.  It a nice place to hang out for the day when the weather is nice.



I second Strong Water Tavern! They have lovely outdoor seating as well as ample indoor seating! Nice menu and great drink and rum choices!


----------



## schumigirl

We loved the poolside service we got from Drhum Club by the pool...…..it was excellent and cocktails are very good!!! 

They also have a firepit at night which is adjacent to the pool too...….very nice to sit around with drinks and food. 

And yes, StrongWater is excellent...…..we love our many visits there...….

They do have some lovely food and drink choices there.....


----------



## bas71873

Thank you all.  We love poolside service on our down days


----------



## LaurenFlorida

I know there is a celebration cake option at Royal Pacific, but has anyone ordered a celebration cake/cookies/etc from Sapphire Falls? I couldn't find anything on the sticky or the official website about these options. Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

Sign now on front desk for customer information.

It does say Royal Pacific, but Sapphire has the same sign up too.


----------



## jerseygal

schumigirl said:


> Sign now on front desk for customer information.
> 
> It does say Royal Pacific, but Sapphire has the same sign up too.


Guess this is now becoming the norm ,since Las Vegas just like it is at Disney.


----------



## damo

Anyone have an email for room requests?  Have a king suite booked and a standard room as well and would like to request they be connected.  I did request them when I booked but I don't see that request anywhere on my confirmation.


----------



## macraven

_I never had my requests listed on the confirmations 
It is just the standard form letter emailed to me listing dates and costs per nights.

But when I call the hotel, they have it noted in their system.

Would assume that Sfalls operates the same as the other Loews hotels.
_


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> _I never had my requests listed on the confirmations
> It is just the standard form letter emailed to me listing dates and costs per nights.
> 
> But when I call the hotel, they have it noted in their system.
> 
> Would assume that Sfalls operates the same as the other Loews hotels._



I was thinking that too but my Portofino Bay confirmation has my request for adjoining rooms on it.


----------



## imprint

I made a reservation for connecting rooms for our recent visit.  The online reservation did not note the request, but when we checked in, they were indeed connecting rooms.

This was our first stay at SF (and our first stay at a non-premiere USO resort).  It was really nice!  The beds were comfortable, nice showers, great pool, and the layout of the hotel was nice.  The water taxis are closer to the hotel than PB, HRH, and RP.  The only downside was not having express passes.  That really is a big perk.  In the future, when we only need one room, we will get a premiere room.  If we need two rooms, I will probably book SF again, but I will most likely get a redundant room at RP for a night just to get two days of express pass.

Without express, you really need to utilize the early admission and lower waits in the morning.  However, when you're going to HHN, it's really hard on the body to burn the candle at both ends.  It's great to have the option based on the needs of the specific trip, though!


----------



## schumigirl

imprint said:


> I made a reservation for connecting rooms for our recent visit.  The online reservation did not note the request, but when we checked in, they were indeed connecting rooms.
> 
> This was our first stay at SF (and our first stay at a non-premiere USO resort).  It was really nice!  The beds were comfortable, nice showers, great pool, and the layout of the hotel was nice.  The water taxis are closer to the hotel than PB, HRH, and RP.  The only downside was not having express passes.  That really is a big perk.  In the future, when we only need one room, we will get a premiere room.  If we need two rooms, I will probably book SF again, but I will most likely get a redundant room at RP for a night just to get two days of express pass.
> 
> Without express, you really need to utilize the early admission and lower waits in the morning.  However, when you're going to HHN, it's really hard on the body to burn the candle at both ends.  It's great to have the option based on the needs of the specific trip, though!



Glad to hear you enjoyed Sapphire.........

It really is a beautiful hotel and we love staying there too..........


----------



## damo

We did get a connecting room to our King suite as we requested.  We really enjoyed the room!


----------



## bellarinah

I’m staying at Royal Pacific now. Thinking about checking out the pool at Sapphire Falls this evening and then have dinner and drinks at Strong Water Tavern. 

Does anyone know if there’s a shower room at Sapphire Falls I can use after the pool so I don’t have to get back to my room at RPR? Thanks!!


----------



## jerseygal

schumigirl said:


> Glad to hear you enjoyed Sapphire.........
> 
> It really is a beautiful hotel and we love staying there too..........





bellarinah said:


> I’m staying at Royal Pacific now. Thinking about checking out the pool at Sapphire Falls this evening and then have dinner and drinks at Strong Water Tavern.
> 
> Does anyone know if there’s a shower room at Sapphire Falls I can use after the pool so I don’t have to get back to my room at RPR? Thanks!!


Would love to hear feedback on Strong Water Tavern, thinking of eating there after check in first night. ThAmos!


----------



## schumigirl

jerseygal said:


> Would love to hear feedback on Strong Water Tavern, thinking of eating there after check in first night. ThAmos!



It is an amazing place. 

We think it is our favourite bar in Orlando. 

Food is excellent and cocktails are strong if you enjoy an alcoholic beverage......they are fresh and unique. 

Chef Carlos creates the menu personally, all from him. Portions are excellent and tapas style, so you can try various dishes and not be too full, although the portions are good. 

We have tried every dish except the vegetarian ones, and they are all lovely...….the ceviche options are second to none. There are pictures in the food thread in the stickies. 

It is a beautiful bar and staff are stellar. Very welcoming and it has a warm atmosphere. The views over the lagoon where the boats come in is beautiful. You can see Hulk and Doom all lit up at night. 

Can`t say a bad word against it...…..it`s perfect!!!!


----------



## jerseygal

Thanks Schumigirl! Sounds like a plan, yummy!


----------



## KatieCharlotte

We're staying at Sapphire Falls for the first time this winter.  RPR was way too expensive that week, we're not going to focus on rides, and it will be nice to try somewhere new that has the same level of service.  One thing we love about RPR is how accommodating they are with to-go meals -- kids' chicken sandwiches from the pool bar and grill, and even pizza from Jake's.  Will we have the same experience at SF?

Also, are there any reports about this new room-checking rule?  Can I schedule the check with the concierge?  My teenager will be in the room alone for a good portion of the day on at least two days and would be very anxious anticipating random checks.

BTW -- Thanks so much for all the info in these stickies.  It made our last trip that much better and I'm sure will again.


----------



## jerseygal

VERY EXCITED about our upcoming trip! Have read consistently great reviews on Sapphhire Falls! Seems like customer service and the pool  is the strongpoint of this hotel!


----------



## macraven

jerseygal said:


> VERY EXCITED about our upcoming trip! Have read consistently great reviews on Sapphhire Falls! Seems like customer service and the pool  is the strongpoint of this hotel!


_Enjoy your stay there!_


----------



## jerseygal

macraven said:


> _Enjoy your stay there!_


Thanks!


----------



## jerseygal

Impressed with the ease of the process when there is a rate drop at Sapphire Bay..there was a small rate drop for Sapphire Bay. Thought that the reservation would have to be cancelled, re booked, and wait for a credit to my credit card. They were able to “adjust” the reservation rather than a cancel and rebook. Quite pleased! Every little bit counts!Must have too much on my mind. I was "thinking" somehow that we had 2 nights booked, thus the adjustment on the rate would be applied when we checked out on the total bill. BUT, we only have 1 night booked, have paid for this reservation already. I will call back Customer Service later, but when is the $10.00 "adjustment" applied to an already charged reservation on my Visa? Was the credit applied yesterday when the Customer Service agent adjusted the reservation or will the $10.00 credit be processed when we check in or out?Called customer service just now, $10.00 credit was processed yesterday, day that the price decrease was applied to reservation, 7 to 10 business days to hit the credit card.


----------



## mouselike-harrier

I stumbled upon a great rate for a King Suite with adjoining 2 queen room.  We were originally booked in a standard room at Portofino when it was only going to be the three of us (hubby and 23 year old son), but now my 19 yr old daughter will be joining us and we are suddenly 4 adults.  I'm very excited about staying here, having seen the pictures and hearing great things about this resort.  I've seen the floor plans of the suite, but couldn't find any pictures showing the suite with the adjoining room.  Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## schumigirl

mouselike-harrier said:


> I stumbled upon a great rate for a King Suite with adjoining 2 queen room.  We were originally booked in a standard room at Portofino when it was only going to be the three of us (hubby and 23 year old son), but now my 19 yr old daughter will be joining us and we are suddenly 4 adults.  I'm very excited about staying here, having seen the pictures and hearing great things about this resort.  I've seen the floor plans of the suite, but couldn't find any pictures showing the suite with the adjoining room.  Can someone point me in the right direction?



I hope someone comes along with an image of the King Suite and adjoining room at Sapphire.....

I`ve only stayed in the Sapphire Suite and Hospitality Suites over there...….and the suites are truly beautiful......I`m sure you`ll all love it......We honestly can`t rave about this hotel enough too!!!!


----------



## mouselike-harrier

schumigirl said:


> I hope someone comes along with an image of the King Suite and adjoining room at Sapphire.....
> 
> I`ve only stayed in the Sapphire Suite and Hospitality Suites over there...….and the suites are truly beautiful......I`m sure you`ll all love it......We honestly can`t rave about this hotel enough too!!!!


Well if no one posts pictures, I will when we come back from May trip.


----------



## schumigirl

mouselike-harrier said:


> Well if no one posts pictures, I will when we come back from May trip.



Thank you........that would be great.........


----------



## Suprachica79

Finding a king suite at SF is like finding a unicorn, I can’t wait for some pictures!


----------



## jerseygal

Really enjoyed our recent 1 night stay at Sapphire Falls, 3 nights off site at Hilton Grand Vacations Tuscany! Took advantage of the early entry on Thursday morning; great, no crowds at all. Sapphire was very clean, honored our requests, high floor, away from elevator noise, lovely room! Was very easy purchasing our AP for DH and me and promotional buy 2 get 2 free passes at the Vacation Desk located across lobby from front desk for others. Hotel looked very pretty decorated for Christmas! Ate at Strong Water Tavern, the sliders and fries were delicious. Didn't get to use the pool, but pool area looked beautiful. Front desk was very accommodating to give us 1 extra hour for checkout. Typically stay at HR or RP, but wanted to save some $ and try Sapphire Falls as I didn't think we needed the EP for last Thursday, Dec. 13th, was correct. Thursday and Friday were low crowds, but Saturday, Dec. 15th was very crowded. Wondered if that was because of the Manheim Steamroller Concert was on Saturday, but could have used the EP that day. Our DS were "spoiled" by the EP from previous trips, but we all made due and had a fabulous fun trip. Was hoping to do Volcano Bay on Friday, but it was misty and cloudy all day, so we passed this time. Looking forward to another trip when we can do VB! Would definitely recommend Sapphire Falls, immaculate and so convenient. We took boat to park and walked back, so easy! We ate at Vivo on Saturday evening, had a reservation for eight of us, at 8:30, which was honored on time. Delicious food and great service, abundant bread service, very attentive waiter, Joe. Hi, to Joe from NY, so attentive and personable! First time for our new DIL to Universal, she had such a great time!  Loved the free parking on our preferred AP and the food and merchandise discounts! Will be back soon we hope! THANK YOU to all for all the "ins and outs" and tips of ticketing, restaurant advice, park tips!


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

Can somebody confirm that this map is correct ? In particular I need to know if the WING 3 is the closest to the boat dock. In other maps what is numbered "3" in the map below is instead numbered "1" - thanks Laura


----------



## jerseygal

MICKEY'S DREAMERS said:


> Can somebody confirm that this map is correct ? In particular I need to know if the WING 3 is the closest to the boat dock. In other maps what is numbered "3" in the map below is instead numbered "1" - thanks Laura


We were in Tower 3. It was very close and convenient. I was told that dogs are not allowed in Tower 3; worked for us, didn’t want a pet friendly room or tower.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for letting me know about Tower 3.  I too cannot have a room that had or has pets.  Was just going to ask which tower.  First time staying here in early October.


----------



## Tebrown96

This post is so full of useful information and amazing pictures!  We (myself, DH and DD (11)) are heading to Universal for the first time in April and have 5 nights booked at Sapphire Falls.  I am *so* excited after reading this whole thread, it really sounds fantastic!  Even though it'll be crazy-busy (Easter week), we will not be purchasing Express Pass, but are hoping that with the "Buy 2, Get 2" promotion, we'll have plenty of time to see and do everything we want.  I think our plan will be to do the early entry mornings and stay in the parks til mid-day, then enjoy the resort in the afternoon and then who knows what in the evenings - more park time?  CityWalk?  It's all so new to us!  I know we'll be overwhelmed, but I'm sure in the best way possible.


----------



## schumigirl

Tebrown96 said:


> This post is so full of useful information and amazing pictures!  We (myself, DH and DD (11)) are heading to Universal for the first time in April and have 5 nights booked at Sapphire Falls.  I am *so* excited after reading this whole thread, it really sounds fantastic!  Even though it'll be crazy-busy (Easter week), we will not be purchasing Express Pass, but are hoping that with the "Buy 2, Get 2" promotion, we'll have plenty of time to see and do everything we want.  I think our plan will be to do the early entry mornings and stay in the parks til mid-day, then enjoy the resort in the afternoon and then who knows what in the evenings - more park time?  CityWalk?  It's all so new to us!  I know we'll be overwhelmed, but I'm sure in the best way possible.



You’ll love it!!!!

And I’m so glad you’ve found this thread helpful.......we appreciate that!! 

Although we always stayed mainly at RPR.....we adore Sapphire Falls and now split our stays between both hotels...they are joined together so it’s an easy walk from one to another for us......

You have a good plan to do early entry.....it will be busy, but least you’re prepared.......and spending time at the resort is a lovely way to spend the afternoon........


----------



## go2grl

jerseygal said:


> Really enjoyed our recent 1 night stay at Sapphire Falls, 3 nights off site at Hilton Grand Vacations Tuscany! Took advantage of the early entry on Thursday morning; great, no crowds at all. Sapphire was very clean, honored our requests, high floor, away from elevator noise, lovely room! Was very easy purchasing our AP for DH and me and promotional buy 2 get 2 free passes at the Vacation Desk located across lobby from front desk for others. Hotel looked very pretty decorated for Christmas! Ate at Strong Water Tavern, the sliders and fries were delicious. Didn't get to use the pool, but pool area looked beautiful. Front desk was very accommodating to give us 1 extra hour for checkout. Typically stay at HR or RP, but wanted to save some $ and try Sapphire Falls as I didn't think we needed the EP for last Thursday, Dec. 13th, was correct. Thursday and Friday were low crowds, but Saturday, Dec. 15th was very crowded. Wondered if that was because of the Manheim Steamroller Concert was on Saturday, but could have used the EP that day. Our DS were "spoiled" by the EP from previous trips, but we all made due and had a fabulous fun trip. Was hoping to do Volcano Bay on Friday, but it was misty and cloudy all day, so we passed this time. Looking forward to another trip when we can do VB! Would definitely recommend Sapphire Falls, immaculate and so convenient. We took boat to park and walked back, so easy! We ate at Vivo on Saturday evening, had a reservation for eight of us, at 8:30, which was honored on time. Delicious food and great service, abundant bread service, very attentive waiter, Joe. Hi, to Joe from NY, so attentive and personable! First time for our new DIL to Universal, she had such a great time!  Loved the free parking on our preferred AP and the food and merchandise discounts! Will be back soon we hope! THANK YOU to all for all the "ins and outs" and tips of ticketing, restaurant advice, park tips!


Hi. I was reading through your post and saw the part about free parking.  Does Preferred AP get free parking at the hotel? Thanks!


----------



## jerseygal

go2grl said:


> Hi. I was reading through your post and saw the part about free parking.  Does Preferred AP get free parking at the hotel? Thanks!


No the hotel parking is not a benefit of the preferred pass, I believe self parking was $22 at the hotel per night.


----------



## go2grl

jerseygal said:


> No the hotel parking is not a benefit of the preferred pass, I believe self parking was $22 at the hotel per night.


Thanks! I  was wondering if I had missed a serious perk of my AP.


----------



## mouselike-harrier

schumigirl said:


> I hope someone comes along with an image of the King Suite and adjoining room at Sapphire.....
> 
> I`ve only stayed in the Sapphire Suite and Hospitality Suites over there...….and the suites are truly beautiful......I`m sure you`ll all love it......We honestly can`t rave about this hotel enough too!!!!





Suprachica79 said:


> Finding a king suite at SF is like finding a unicorn, I can’t wait for some pictures!



Sorry, someone else is going to have to come up with some pictures.  Just changed our reservation to 2 rooms at Portofino with an APH rate and saved ourselves a few hundred.


----------



## barkley

we don't travel until december but i'm starting to make plans and have a few questions-

wet bar in saphire suite-any utensils/plates or just a couple of glasses/cups for coffee?

saphire suite (or other rooms)-dvd or blu ray players?  if not, tv's able to be hooked up to one if we bring our own?

deliveries-can your make an order from say walmart or amazon to have delivered to the hotel for arrival prior to stay and if so any hotel charge to hold/any hours during which you can't retrieve (in case our flights arrive late at night)?  i'm guessing for any perishable food items it's better to do a grocery pick-up on the way from the airport b/c otherwise it would have to be timed for when you've already checked in and then you have to waste time staying in the room and waiting for delivery.
*along the same lines-is there a walmart near/on the way from the airport that tony (? i think that's the name of the person highly recommended) can stop at for a grocery stop?  are there any other grocery stores on the way anyone would recommend (and if we could do an on-line preorder for pickup that would be a bonus b/c then it's just grabbing a few fresh items like some fruit and milk w/the bulk of the shopping all ready done for us)?

microwaves-i see that if available, they are $15 plus tax per night.  am i nuts or has anyone else ever stopped at walmart and gotten a $50 new one to just take and leave at the end of stay (the break even point is 3 days and we are staying for 10 so it seems nuts to rent one)?


thanks for any advice/guidance.


----------



## schumigirl

barkley said:


> we don't travel until december but i'm starting to make plans and have a few questions-
> 
> wet bar in saphire suite-any utensils/plates or just a couple of glasses/cups for coffee?
> 
> saphire suite (or other rooms)-dvd or blu ray players?  if not, tv's able to be hooked up to one if we bring our own?
> 
> deliveries-can your make an order from say walmart or amazon to have delivered to the hotel for arrival prior to stay and if so any hotel charge to hold/any hours during which you can't retrieve (in case our flights arrive late at night)?  i'm guessing for any perishable food items it's better to do a grocery pick-up on the way from the airport b/c otherwise it would have to be timed for when you've already checked in and then you have to waste time staying in the room and waiting for delivery.
> *along the same lines-is there a walmart near/on the way from the airport that tony (? i think that's the name of the person highly recommended) can stop at for a grocery stop?  are there any other grocery stores on the way anyone would recommend (and if we could do an on-line preorder for pickup that would be a bonus b/c then it's just grabbing a few fresh items like some fruit and milk w/the bulk of the shopping all ready done for us)?
> 
> microwaves-i see that if available, they are $15 plus tax per night.  am i nuts or has anyone else ever stopped at walmart and gotten a $50 new one to just take and leave at the end of stay (the break even point is 3 days and we are staying for 10 so it seems nuts to rent one)?
> 
> 
> thanks for any advice/guidance.



I remember talk of someone planning to buy a microwave and something else to cook in their room and were told they weren't allowed as they hadn't been checked and passed as safe for use in the hotel. 

You would probably be told to remove them, housekeeping will certainly report anything that`s not supposed to be there and not allowed. 

No idea on how you would plug something like that in as we never have, maybe someone else has. 

The Sapphire Suite has two glasses beside the bottled water in the bedroom.



















The Hospitality Suite we had has a microwave, have no clue what the price difference is between the two.


----------



## awalker1015

barkley said:


> we don't travel until december but i'm starting to make plans and have a few questions-
> 
> 
> deliveries-can your make an order from say walmart or amazon to have delivered to the hotel for arrival prior to stay and if so any hotel charge to hold/any hours during which you can't retrieve (in case our flights arrive late at night)?  i'm guessing for any perishable food items it's better to do a grocery pick-up on the way from the airport b/c otherwise it would have to be timed for when you've already checked in and then you have to waste time staying in the room and waiting for delivery.
> *along the same lines-is there a walmart near/on the way from the airport that tony (? i think that's the name of the person highly recommended) can stop at for a grocery stop?  are there any other grocery stores on the way anyone would recommend (and if we could do an on-line preorder for pickup that would be a bonus b/c then it's just grabbing a few fresh items like some fruit and milk w/the bulk of the shopping all ready done for us)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for any advice/guidance.



I can answer about deliveries.  Here now and I ordered Amazon Prime for delivery because I understood bell services would accept it.  As it happens, they no longer accept deliveries, you have to meet the  delivery person in the lobby.  I spent most of Sunday afternoon straightening this out so just know beforehand, you have to be present to accept them, even if there is no alcohol in your order.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## smiths02

awalker1015 said:


> I can answer about deliveries.  Here now and I ordered Amazon Prime for delivery because I understood bell services would accept it.  As it happens, they no longer accept deliveries, you have to meet the  delivery person in the lobby.  I spent most of Sunday afternoon straightening this out so just know beforehand, you have to be present to accept them, even if there is no alcohol in your order.


Is this true even of a package like Amazon Prime Pantry which arrives via FedEx/UPS vs. Prime Now which is a delivery driver?


----------



## awalker1015

smiths02 said:


> Is this true even of a package like Amazon Prime Pantry which arrives via FedEx/UPS vs. Prime Now which is a delivery driver?


This I am not sure about.  I sorted out my order so that it would come during our pool time, but didn’t question the resort staff.


----------



## Tebrown96

We purchased our tickets through AAA, so they're just paper tickets.  Can we swap them in for the plastic card tickets at Sapphire Falls, or do we have to do that at Guest Services at the park?


----------



## schumigirl

For those that do utilise the cars, the ODC service that sit outside the hotels are no longer going to be free for onsite guests.

There will be a flat $10 charge to go between these hotels from now on. This is down to the company not the hotels. 

The free dining shuttle is also ending.


----------



## barkley

schumigirl said:


> For those that do utilise the cars, the ODC service that sit outside the hotels are no longer going to be free for onsite guests.
> 
> There will be a flat $10 charge to go between these hotels from now on. This is down to the company not the hotels.
> 
> The free dining shuttle is also ending.



so is there any way to get from sapphire falls via some type of free transportation to any of the other hotels/their restaurants on property?


----------



## macraven

_From Sfalls use the water taxi to city walk

If you plan to dine at hrh or PBH premier hotels, catch the water taxi from city walk

If you want to dine at rpr, just walk over_


----------



## patster734

There’s also the buses that run between all of the hotels and Citywalk.  Because they run on a circuit, you’ll probably have to wait for a bus to arrive, and then it will take a while to arrive at your destination, depending on where the hotel is on the bus route.


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> There’s also the buses that run between all of the hotels and Citywalk.  Because they run on a circuit, you’ll probably have to wait for a bus to arrive, and then it will take a while to arrive at your destination, depending on where the hotel is on the bus route.



Yep, many use them apparently.....it does seem to take bit longer...….


----------



## dec2009mama

same price -- pool view or lagoon view?   2 adults plus 9 year old boy!
we are concerned about pets due to allergies knowing building 2 can have pets -- which room type do we choose? pros/cons?


----------



## patster734

dec2009mama said:


> same price -- pool view or lagoon view?   2 adults plus 9 year old boy!
> we are concerned about pets due to allergies knowing building 2 can have pets -- which room type do we choose? pros/cons?



Lagoon view.  You might get a view of IOA.  Also, with a view of the boat dock, you can time when to leave the room based upon the people waiting at the dock and/or when the boat comes into view.


----------



## schumigirl

Put a request in your reservation about allergies. You should be placed away from where pets are. You can choose any room as there are a mix of room throughout the property.

Service dogs, just for your info can be placed in any room though....we had a so called service dog in a hospitality suite near us at RP last year......but they will extra clean any room an animal has been in.

I`d also choose a lagoon view.


----------



## dec2009mama

Thank you for your input -- we are going to go for a Lagoon view room with the pet allergy note!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

dec2009mama said:


> Thank you for your input -- we are going to go for a Lagoon view room with the pet allergy note!!!!



Good choice...…..


----------



## blackpearl77

Do the bathrooms have exhaust fans? I know..weird question..but I heard a lot of the hotels don't have fans in the bathrooms.


----------



## SeanTomorrow

Is there coin operated DIY laundry at Sapphire Falls? ? I've only found reference to laundry services on the website or the start of this thread, but @schumigirl I saw in a trip report you had pics of laundry machines. 

I'm travelling with 13 people to Sapphire Falls on Monday, and laundry would make packing a LOT easier  I don't mind taking time waiting for laundry, but do mind paying $7 per sock for hotel laundry services....

Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

SeanTomorrow said:


> Is there coin operated DIY laundry at Sapphire Falls? ? I've only found reference to laundry services on the website or the start of this thread, but @schumigirl I saw in a trip report you had pics of laundry machines.
> 
> I'm travelling with 13 people to Sapphire Falls on Monday, and laundry would make packing a LOT easier  I don't mind taking time waiting for laundry, but do mind paying $7 per sock for hotel laundry services....
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, there is a coin or card operated laundry available for use in Sapphire...…

Will check the first post and update if I omitted to add that detail 

13 people!!! Have a wonderful trip...….


ETA...…..it does list there is a guest laundromat under Guest Services further down the page...…...


----------



## glocon

A few pages back I read that rpr and sf are connected- is this so? We are thinking of adding a day to our rpr stay at sf and was wondering about best way to move luggage. Any thoughts?


----------



## schumigirl

glocon said:


> A few pages back I read that rpr and sf are connected- is this so? We are thinking of adding a day to our rpr stay at sf and was wondering about best way to move luggage. Any thoughts?



Yes, they are connected. 

You can walk through the buildings easily.......there are elevators if the luggage is large and awkward on the escalators......it’s roughly a ten minute walk from main lobby area to main lobby area.......you can also walk along the outdoor path.......it’s very close......

Or a cab wouldn’t be expensive if you didn’t want to walk......but the walk is easy.


----------



## glocon

So excited- booked one day at SF after our RPR stay. Looks like a beautiful resort for half the price of an additional night at RPR. We might spend a lot of time at the resort rather than at the parks. We’ll try and pack in a way that would make it easy to walk over from RPR to SF. I let my son pick between Aventura and SF, and I’m glad he picked SF! The resort and restaurants look amazing.


----------



## schumigirl

glocon said:


> So excited- booked one day at SF after our RPR stay. Looks like a beautiful resort for half the price of an additional night at RPR. We might spend a lot of time at the resort rather than at the parks. We’ll try and pack in a way that would make it easy to walk over from RPR to SF. I let my son pick between Aventura and SF, and I’m glad he picked SF! The resort and restaurants look amazing.



So happy to hear that......I know you`ll love it!!! Half the price of RPR!!!! Wow that is a good deal...….

It is so much nicer than Aventura....it`s a warm and welcoming hotel, we felt Aventura a bit cold feeling. 

Everything about Sapphire we love.....and the pool is such a fun atmosphere too......I know a lot of folks don't like it for some reason, but we did like it.....not sure of your son`s age but the slide may appeal to him.....but the food options we enjoy too, especially Strong Water  

So, yes, like RP it`s an easy resort to spend time in for us too...….


----------



## glocon

He’s 22 so I think he’ll like Strongwater better than the pool.. lol. I’m just glad he still like to take a vacation with his mom!!!


----------



## schumigirl

glocon said:


> He’s 22 so I think he’ll like Strongwater better than the pool.. lol. I’m just glad he still like to take a vacation with his mom!!!



Ah...22.....yes.....so the slide won`t be a priority then...….

I hear you...…

We are so happy Kyle still wants to travel once a year with us...….how much longer, I`m not sure, but we cherish it while we can.....you`ll have a wonderful trip I`m sure...…..


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> Yes, they are connected.
> 
> You can walk through the buildings easily.......there are elevators if the luggage is large and awkward on the escalators......it’s roughly a ten minute walk from main lobby area to main lobby area.......you can also walk along the outdoor path.......it’s very close......
> 
> Or a cab wouldn’t be expensive if you didn’t want to walk......but the walk is easy.



Wow!  I didn’t know about the connected part.  The one time we went from RPR to SF, we took the outside path alongside the waterway.


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> Wow!  I didn’t know about the connected part.  The one time we went from RPR to SF, we took the outside path alongside the waterway.



Yep, they sure are...…

From RP walk past what was Tchoup Chop, turn into the doors into the convention ballroom area and follow the path......you go up a couple of sets of escalators and a few turns, but it`s more or less a straight walk.....and it`s air conditioned...….

Takes you to behind the Universal store and lobby in Sapphire...…..


----------



## glocon

I wonder if RPR has a map...


----------



## jsmla

Unless an APH rate pops up for a room at RPR (Just Suites at the moment) I will be staying at Sapphire Falls in August.  Any room location recommendations for something convenient to the pool?

Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

glocon said:


> I wonder if RPR has a map...



There are a few images online.....

It`s quite a compact resort.....some of the corridors can feel long if you are right at the end of one, but everything is off the central lobby area.....

Nothing is very far away from anything...….


----------



## schumigirl

jsmla said:


> Unless an APH rate pops up for a room at RPR (Just Suites at the moment) I will be staying at Sapphire Falls in August.  Any room location recommendations for something convenient to the pool?
> 
> Thanks!



Guest House 2 is probably the closest for pool access. 

But, again, everything is easily accessed through the central lobby area.....corridors again can be quite long if you are at the furthest end of them...….


----------



## glocon

schumigirl said:


> There are a few images online.....
> 
> It`s quite a compact resort.....some of the corridors can feel long if you are right at the end of one, but everything is off the central lobby area.....
> 
> Nothing is very far away from anything...….



I wonder though if RPR has a map for finding your way to SF from RPR... if walking...


----------



## schumigirl

glocon said:


> I wonder though if RPR has a map for finding your way to SF from RPR... if walking...



It is really easy......I haven’t seen an image of the way you can walk......not to say there isn’t one......but it’s signposted along the way and you really can’t go wrong......


----------



## glocon

Thank Shumi- one more thing. When staying at a deluxe then moving to a moderate, does it matter if you check into the mod before or after going to the parks regarding the ep from the deluxe? If you check into the mod, you can still use the ep from the deluxe you just checked out of for the day? I hope what I’m trying to ask makes sense lol.


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> It is really easy......I haven’t seen an image of the way you can walk......not to say there isn’t one......but it’s signposted along the way and you really can’t go wrong......



I completely agree.  

The outside path follows the waterway between RPR and SF.  Walk past the Despicable Me Character Breakfast place (where Tchoup Chop used to be), and the doorway to the convention rooms.  You’ll see a path that heads towards the waterway.  That path is the outside path between the two resorts.  

For the inside path, I believe you’ll enter through the convention rooms doorway and go down some corridors to locate it.  I haven’t taken the indoor walkway yet and just became aware of it recently thanks to these boards.



glocon said:


> Thank Shumi- one more thing. When staying at a deluxe then moving to a moderate, does it matter if you check into the mod before or after going to the parks regarding the ep from the deluxe? If you check into the mod, you can still use the ep from the deluxe you just checked out of for the day? I hope what I’m trying to ask makes sense lol.



No, it does not matter.  You keep your room keys when you check out, so just continue showing your deluxe hotel room key to access the EP for the remainder of your checkout day.


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> The outside path follows the waterway between RPR and SF.  Walk past the Despicable Me Character Breakfast place (where Tchoup Chop used to be), and the doorway to the convention rooms.  You’ll see a path that heads towards the waterway.  That path is the outside path between the two resorts.
> 
> For the inside path, I believe you’ll enter through the convention rooms doorway and go down some corridors to locate it.  I haven’t taken the indoor walkway yet and just became aware of it recently thanks to these boards.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not matter.  You keep your room keys when you check out, so just continue showing your deluxe hotel room key to access the EP for the remainder of your checkout day.


----------



## crabbymom

Hello!  Just booked the Kid Suite with an adjoining queen on an APH rate for our group of 6ppl in August  ...Have I read correctly that the kid suites are all in buildings 1 & 2?  My reservation says pool view so I am assuming it has to be one of the buildings around the pool.  This will be our first time staying at SF.  We have previously stayed at CBBR and Adventura, but we found ourselves using the water taxi almost exclusively and we always walk through SF and admire the decor so we booked it this time!  The extra bathroom in the connecting queen should be a great addition as well!  Now to start planning where to eat!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'm curious about the depth of the pool.  Would anyone happen to know?  From pictures I realize there are some very shallow areas for kids but what about the rest of the pool?  Does it stay fairly shallow (ie, 3' like I just found out the entire pool at Surfside Inn stays at) or deeper?


----------



## PolyAddict

We are checking in Wednesday.  Does anyone know if they charge a certain amount per day for incidentals to the card you place on the room?


----------



## damo

There are areas that are deeper.


Disney Addicted said:


> I'm curious about the depth of the pool.  Would anyone happen to know?  From pictures I realize there are some very shallow areas for kids but what about the rest of the pool?  Does it stay fairly shallow (ie, 3' like I just found out the entire pool at Surfside Inn stays at) or deeper?


----------



## damo

PolyAddict said:


> We are checking in Wednesday.  Does anyone know if they charge a certain amount per day for incidentals to the card you place on the room?



Yes they do.  I think it is about $200/night


----------



## wendlle

soooo, I have a room booked at HRH but we are thinking of changing to Sapphire Falls.
I will be saving $279 by doing this. I'd be booking 5 nights at sapphire Falls and one night at HRH to get the 2 days of EP. I won't be checking out of SF as it's too much hassle with a toddler and infant.

My question is, how regular are the water taxis? I hate having to go on the bus to city walk, it takes too long to walk all the way to the parks especially with the kids.
The main reason I wanted to stay at HRH was ease of access to the restaurants and parks. But the Aussie dollar is so bad, that $279US is around $500 AUD which is a huge chunk of change.

I've stayed at Cabana Bay before and it was great, but I really don't want to "bus it" again.
Also what is it like taking a double stroller on the boat? We have a city mini double that folds.

Both rooms would be 2 Queen, the HRH is 375sq and the SF is 321sq. We are requesting a crib, so the extra space at HRH would be nice, but realistically we won't be in the room for that long.


----------



## schumigirl

The boats are regular, especially at peak times. 

Sapphire’s boat can at times have long lines as folks from Aventura and CBay walk over to use the boat too, but it’s never really been an issue for us. We’ve only ever gave up waiting and walked once.......and that was around 7pm. 

The stroller won’t be an issue, we’ve seen double strollers on the boats before. Your only issue will be if there are strollers or wheelchairs in line in front of you....space is limited for them as they have to stay in the front where the Captain is. So you may have a wait if it’s really busy. But, I wouldn’t let it put me off staying there.


----------



## wendlle

schumigirl said:


> The boats are regular, especially at peak times.
> 
> Sapphire’s boat can at times have long lines as folks from Aventura and CBay walk over to use the boat too, but it’s never really been an issue for us. We’ve only ever gave up waiting and walked once.......and that was around 7pm.
> 
> The stroller won’t be an issue, we’ve seen double strollers on the boats before. Your only issue will be if there are strollers or wheelchairs in line in front of you....space is limited for them as they have to stay in the front where the Captain is. So you may have a wait if it’s really busy. But, I wouldn’t let it put me off staying there.



Thanks, I'm really struggling with my decision on where to stay this trip.
I had HRH locked and now that money is becoming a bit of an issue I'm torn.
I don't want to have too many hassles with the two little kids but the extra space at Cabana Bay is very appealing.
We were thinking of just doing cabana bay or Sapphire falls and adding one night at HRH to get the EP's. I wouldn't checkout of the cheaper resort as that's a hassle, I'd just take an overnight bag and stay at HRH for the "experience" and to get easy access to the parks.
we're staying 5 nights but only spending 2 days at the parks so I feel that HRH is a bit of a waste of $ as we are only using the EP's for 2 days but really paying for all of them with the price.


----------



## schumigirl

wendlle said:


> Thanks, I'm really struggling with my decision on where to stay this trip.
> I had HRH locked and now that money is becoming a bit of an issue I'm torn.
> I don't want to have too many hassles with the two little kids but the extra space at Cabana Bay is very appealing.
> We were thinking of just doing cabana bay or Sapphire falls and adding one night at HRH to get the EP's. I wouldn't checkout of the cheaper resort as that's a hassle, I'd just take an overnight bag and stay at HRH for the "experience" and to get easy access to the parks.
> we're staying 5 nights but only spending 2 days at the parks so I feel that HRH is a bit of a waste of $ as we are only using the EP's for 2 days but really paying for all of them with the price.



I understand. 

That is a dilemma. You’re quite right not to check out of Sapphire......less hassle.......

When are you visiting? If it’s a quieter time you may not need the EP at all......just something to consider and would save you the cost of a night at the HRH. But, if it’s a busy time I can see why you want to do that. 

Cabana Bay does have a fabulous bus service, so everyone who stays there says, very convenient. And certainly more space and a good pool.....

Sapphire is a much nicer hotel and the boat is a nicer perk that a bus service. 

You certainly have some nice choices in there whatever you decide.


----------



## wendlle

schumigirl said:


> I understand.
> 
> That is a dilemma. You’re quite right not to check out of Sapphire......less hassle.......
> 
> When are you visiting? If it’s a quieter time you may not need the EP at all......just something to consider and would save you the cost of a night at the HRH. But, if it’s a busy time I can see why you want to do that.
> 
> Cabana Bay does have a fabulous bus service, so everyone who stays there says, very convenient. And certainly more space and a good pool.....
> 
> Sapphire is a much nicer hotel and the boat is a nicer perk that a bus service.
> 
> You certainly have some nice choices in there whatever you decide.


We're going in September. We've been several times in September the last being 2017, we didn't have EP's for that trip and I vowed never to do it again. While lines weren't "that" long, they felt longer because of our kid. Now we have two kids, I just can't do lines if I don't have to, especially when they aren't even riding the rides.
I'll keep stalking the AP rates and just end up going with whatever is cheapest when the time comes I think. At the moment I still have all 5 nights booked with an AP rate at HRH for $1338, hoping that will go down even more.


----------



## schumigirl

wendlle said:


> We're going in September. We've been several times in September the last being 2017, we didn't have EP's for that trip and I vowed never to do it again. While lines weren't "that" long, they felt longer because of our kid. Now we have two kids, I just can't do lines if I don't have to, especially when they aren't even riding the rides.
> I'll keep stalking the AP rates and just end up going with whatever is cheapest when the time comes I think. At the moment I still have all 5 nights booked with an AP rate at HRH for $1338, hoping that will go down even more.



I hear you. 

We won`t ever be without EP, even in so called quiet times.....EP is worth it`s weight in gold to us...….but some people say they can do without it, which is why I mentioned it as an option. Even without kids we don't want to line up. 

Fingers crossed your rate comes down.


----------



## Flyg1rl

Unless a great, last minute AP rate is offered, the family and I will be staying at SF for the first time during the last weekend of September.  _Based off of Carole's reviews_, I'm really looking forward to it!   I was concerned about not having EP, but by the time we get there on Saturday, it will be almost time to line up for HHN anyway.  I'm not expecting huge lines on Monday.  So that really only leaves Sunday.  Being able to save the money on a hotel to spend on our first trip to HHN, while still being able to take the boat back and forth - worth it!


----------



## schumigirl

Flyg1rl said:


> the family and I will be staying at SF for the first time during the last weekend of September.  _Based off of Carole's reviews_



Ok.......now I REALLY hope you love Sapphire Falls........


----------



## UOAP

Maybe I am overthinking but we are staying at SF over thanksgiving and I wanted something special for the holiday. I saw a "king suite with 2 queen standard view room attached" for about 430/nt so I booked it. Now I see pictures that don't look anything like those on the website, with the king bedroom having no window, and basically just an alcove off the living area. This would make me feel claustrophobic. Now I see "Sapphire suite with 2 queen room attached" for 550. This looks like it would have guaranteed windows in every room. Is it worth the big price difference for a guarantee of a windowed bedroom? How can they get away with king suites that look SO different from the posted floorplan and pictures? It's surprising. (edited to say these are AP rates)


----------



## pas130

Flyg1rl said:


> Unless a great, last minute AP rate is offered, the family and I will be staying at SF for the first time during the last weekend of September.  _Based off of Carole's reviews_, I'm really looking forward to it!   I was concerned about not having EP, but by the time we get there on Saturday, it will be almost time to line up for HHN anyway.  I'm not expecting huge lines on Monday.  So that really only leaves Sunday.  Being able to save the money on a hotel to spend on our first trip to HHN, while still being able to take the boat back and forth - worth it!


I’m 100% on the same page. @schumigirl has similar tastes in resorts as me  (I love me a Deluxe and please gimme club level). We are only doing HHN so we really don’t need EP, plus we can get a guaranteed King...and save money... I think I’ve talked myself into changing to Sapphire


----------



## schumigirl

pas130 said:


> I’m 100% on the same page. @schumigirl has similar tastes in resorts as me  (I love me a Deluxe and please gimme club level). We are only doing HHN so we really don’t need EP, plus we can get a guaranteed King...and save money... I think I’ve talked myself into changing to Sapphire



I hope you enjoy Sapphire too.......although just wanted to check you know Sapphire doesn’t have a Club Lounge......
(I’m sure you do but.....you know)


----------



## pas130

schumigirl said:


> I hope you enjoy Sapphire too.......although just wanted to check you know Sapphire doesn’t have a Club Lounge......
> (I’m sure you do but.....you know)


It’s appreciated! I’m thinking with the $$$ saved I’ll be spending it at the pool or Strong Water...and of course HHN


----------



## schumigirl

pas130 said:


> It’s appreciated! I’m thinking with the $$$ saved I’ll be spending it at the pool or Strong Water...and of course HHN



Well......sounds like some perfect ways to spend money.......yep, my kinda gal........


----------



## RamblingMad

I extended my stay and booked one night here. It was okay. It’s definitely a family friendly hotel, rather than a business one. The beds were better than what I have experienced at WDW hotels.


----------



## osufeth24

Just booked a 2 night stay there. First time there (been to the big a couple of times) . Excited to try it out


----------



## nikkita

Will be staying in late Oct for the first time!
Our 1st trip, we stayed at Portofino, and DH loveeeed it.
Then we tried Royal Pacific - he was very disappointed.  I think his standards were too high after Portofino!

No EP from Sapphire, but we have 4 days in the park so I am sure we will manage
And we couldn't justify the extra $1000++ to stay at Portofino just for the EPs


----------



## christophfam

Just booked a king suite for my parents and sister in February. Has anyone been able to get king suite pictures? Are there two separate types of king suite rooms? The picture layout when I booked showed a nice rectangular layout with a very well defined separate king room. TripAdvisor has photos of a triangular layout with the king room being behind pocket doors and very close to the couch. For a few reasons the triangular layout won’t work for them so I’m curious which layout is correct or if there are two layouts and I need to call and request one.


----------



## damo

christophfam said:


> Just booked a king suite for my parents and sister in February. Has anyone been able to get king suite pictures? Are there two separate types of king suite rooms? The picture layout when I booked showed a nice rectangular layout with a very well defined separate king room. TripAdvisor has photos of a triangular layout with the king room being behind pocket doors and very close to the couch. For a few reasons the triangular layout won’t work for them so I’m curious which layout is correct or if there are two layouts and I need to call and request one.


We stayed in a King Suite.  It was lovely.

Ours was exactly like this ...


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

damo said:


> We stayed in a King Suite.  It was lovely.
> 
> Ours was exactly like this ...



Love the a Christmas trees  and Jaws blanket!!!!!


Magic.............


----------



## ELSA711

So, looking for honest opinions on Sapphire Falls for family of 5 (kids 15,12,9) who are currently booked at PBH club level.  We ran into some vet bills recently and were looking to save $ on our upcoming vacation.  Space opened up for our trip on 2/2 @ Sapphire Falls.  Saving a ton of money but losing EP and club level breakfast which is huge for 3 out of 5 of us!  While saving the $$ is nice and probably the right thing to do it is not breaking us to keep what we have.  This is most likely our last trip until the oldest is out of high school because as they grow up it’s just too tough to get away.  Looking at buying breakfast and water bottles every day may just break us even.  I  can’t seem to find a place for a quick breakfast sandwich at SF as we don’t want to waste time @ sit down or buffett , Thoughts?


----------



## schumigirl

Sapphire Falls has the Dutch Trading Co for a grab and go style breakfast.

Sapphire is lovely, we stay there on occasions as a change from RP and we love both equally, more or less now.

Perfect for families.


----------



## ELSA711

schumigirl said:


> Sapphire Falls has the Dutch Trading Co for a grab and go style breakfast.
> 
> Sapphire is lovely, we stay there on occasions as a change from RP and we love both equally, more or less now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, now the big question is about EP.  we have only ever done the parks with EP, is it really that noticeable in February?
> 
> Perfect for families.


----------



## macraven

Depends on the dates you go

Presidents day time period, ep is a good thing to have


----------



## ELSA711

Thanks, we are there 2/2-2/8


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Booked my first stay at SF. Also first time not staying at the Portofino. Doing a quick turn around trip (yes I am insane) to come down for the concert, and an expo. Wont be at the room much, but everyone speaks so highly of the hotel, I knew that I wanted to give it a go,


----------



## tony67

Any news on Strong Water Tavern being open?
Last I saw it was still closed.


----------



## christophfam

tony67 said:


> Any news on Strong Water Tavern being open?
> Last I saw it was still closed.



I’d love to know as well. I have to be in FL the end of the month to help my parents (at a distance) and can’t drive by Universal without stopping.  I’d sorely miss Strongwater if they’re not open!


----------



## KateSpade79

christophfam said:


> I’d love to know as well. I have to be in FL the end of the month to help my parents (at a distance) and can’t drive by Universal without stopping.  I’d sorely miss Strongwater if they’re not open!



When we checked in on Saturday she gave me a date they would be opening....I don't remember exact date because she said you will just miss it (we checked out today 7/1) so hopefully it will be soon!


----------



## schumigirl

KateSpade79 said:


> When we checked in on Saturday she gave me a date they would be opening....I don't remember exact date because she said you will just miss it (we checked out today 7/1) so hopefully it will be soon!



I just posted on another thread it`s suupposed to open soon......

Good to hear you heard that they have a specific date in mind......excellent news!!!! 

Hope you had a wonderful stay!!!!!


----------



## tony67

schumigirl said:


> I just posted on another thread it`s suupposed to open soon......
> 
> Good to hear you heard that they have a specific date in mind......excellent news!!!!
> 
> Hope you had a wonderful stay!!!!!


Good to hear - I do hope they will get all the staff back - they bartenders here were key to the success IMO


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Coming to stay at Sapphire Falls 3 weeks from today !

Just wondering where the laundromat is & does it take coin and/or cash credit card? 

Since we're going at an especially sweaty time of the year, trying to decide whether to do laundry mid way thru or take an extra suitcase (we're local & will be driving.)

TIA!


----------



## schumigirl

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Coming to stay at Sapphire Falls 3 weeks from today !
> 
> Just wondering where the laundromat is & does it take coin and/or cash credit card?
> 
> Since we're going at an especially sweaty time of the year, trying to decide whether to do laundry mid way thru or take an extra suitcase (we're local & will be driving.)
> 
> TIA!



It takes both, we used coins on all occasions we used the laundry.

The laundry rooms in Sapphire are large and they have a lot of washers and dryers.

It`s right down on the bottom floor of each Guest House and you have to walk all the way along a corridor and it`s way at the end.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

schumigirl said:


> It takes both, we used coins on all occasions we used the laundry.
> 
> The laundry rooms in Sapphire are large and they have a lot of washers and dryers.
> 
> It`s right down on the bottom floor of each Guest House and you have to walk all the way along a corridor and it`s way at the end.


Thank you so much!


----------



## ricosuave

Does anyone know if the pool slide is open during the week?  We called when we booked and they said yes, but I just read a TripAdvisor review that said it was closed.


----------



## schumigirl

Sapphire Falls will close indefinitely.

No details yet as to how long it`ll be closed for. More to follow........


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> Sapphire Falls will close indefinitely.
> 
> No details yet as to how long it`ll be closed for. More to follow........



Holey Snikeys!  This is the first I had heard of this! Doing some googling, I see that Aventura is also closed, and that the first bookable date for these hotels is 01Jan.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

schumigirl said:


> Sapphire Falls will close indefinitely.
> 
> No details yet as to how long it`ll be closed for. More to follow........


Just saw this....we check in Sun 8/16 & check out 8/21 & haven't been sent an email or anything. Hope we get to stay there. Guess I'd better give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> Holey Snikeys!  This is the first I had heard of this! Doing some googling, I see that Aventura is also closed, and that the first bookable date for these hotels is 01Jan.



Yep, looks like next year before they reopen again.

Such a shame I know many were looking forward to staying there for the first time in upcoming trips.


----------



## schumigirl

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Just saw this....we check in Sun 8/16 & check out 8/21 & haven't been sent an email or anything. Hope we get to stay there. Guess I'd better give them a call tomorrow.



They will close from August 21st, so your trip will still be ok I’d imagine, I’d still give them a call anyway just to clarify.


----------



## RaySharpton

2 Universal Orlando hotels will shut down on Aug. 21



> 2 Universal Orlando hotels will shut down on Aug. 21
> By MARK SKONEKI and DEWAYNE BEVIL
> ORLANDO SENTINEL |
> AUG 14, 2020 AT 8:14 PM





> Two of Universal Orlando’s signature hotels — the Loews Sapphire Falls Resort and the Aventura — will close on Aug. 21 amid the tourism struggles brought on by the coronavirus pandemic.





> The moves come as Loews Hotels said it “decided to consolidate our hotel operations as we manage through current conditions.”





> “We will be operating the Hard Rock Hotel, Loews Royal Pacific Resort, Cabana Bay Beach Resort and Universal’s Endless Summer Resort – Surfside Inn and Suites and temporarily suspending operations at Loews Sapphire Falls Resort and Universal’s Aventura Hotel as of August 21,’' a statement from Loews said Friday. “Guests with reservations at Sapphire Falls or Aventura will be accommodated at our other hotels.”





> Universal, Disney World and SeaWorld all are operating at greatly reduced capacity because of the pandemic.





> Comcast, the parent company of Universal, on July 30 released earnings showing Universal parks’ revenue fell 94% from nearly $1.5 billion in 2019 to $87 million in the second quarter.





> The next day, Universal Orlando laid off an undisclosed number of workers. The company had already revealed it was delaying construction of a new theme park called Epic Universe.





> “We are prioritizing daily operations and shorter-term projects and continuing our pause on longer-term projects such as Epic Universe as we allow the tourism industry to recover,” a statement from the company said.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

schumigirl said:


> They will close from August 21st, so your trip will still be ok I’d imagine, I’d still give them a call anyway just to clarify.



Hubby & I discussed what to do this morning & decided we're going to just show up at SF tomorrow morning & hope for the best! We're locals so have mega flexibility & we never unload our car 'til we get our room assignment anyway.

Push comes to shove I can book RPR on my phone day of if need be, but I think we're going to actually be OK. Our dates are still showing available for booking even now on the website. I'm quite certain Universal isn't going to leave us high & dry, LOL. I'm not all about wasting valuable packing time sitting on hold !


----------



## fredandkell

FYI call as soon as you can if you are one of the ones whose room is canceled. We had a kids suite at Sapphire and just snagged the last kids suite at Royal Pacific for our dates in late October. Wait times are long on the phone. The fine print in the cancellation email said that they would give you the same room type or lower at the other hotels, with the thought being I guess that the change to a premier hotel might offset the loss of your preferred room type.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

We checked in today for a 5 night stay here at SF. We check out the day they close & I do so hope it's not closed for long because we LOVE it here! So beautiful & relaxing & what is that delightfully yummy smell in the lobby?!?

Our room is # 2816 & here's our view:


----------



## schumigirl

DoryGirl1963 said:


> We checked in today for a 5 night stay here at SF. We check out the day they close & I do so hope it's not closed for long because we LOVE it here! So beautiful & relaxing & what is that delightfully yummy smell in the lobby?!?
> 
> Our room is # 2816 & here's our view:
> View attachment 519030



My favourite view from Sapphire.....beautiful!!! 

Glad you`re loving it...and yes the lobby scent in quite unique. I know the lobby scent for Sapphire has pineapple in it as well as other fruits. They each have their own lobby scent.......it is gorgeous.....

Have a fabulous trip!!!


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Checked out this morning & back home doing laundry now after an awesome week at Sapphire Falls.

It's just heartbreaking that they're closing down today - absolutely gorgeous property & the most wonderful staff. We watched them putting away all the pool loungers last evening & it was so sad. 

We're very hopeful that folks get to come back sooner than later & it opens back up ASAP!


----------



## schumigirl

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Checked out this morning & back home doing laundry now after an awesome week at Sapphire Falls.
> 
> It's just heartbreaking that they're closing down today - absolutely gorgeous property & the most wonderful staff. We watched them putting away all the pool loungers last evening & it was so sad.
> 
> We're very hopeful that folks get to come back sooner than later & it opens back up ASAP!



Oh that would have been sad to see! It really is quite incredulous what is happening with them. I think we all feel for the staff who do such a wonderful job.

But, glad you had such a wonderful trip and pleased you managed to go before it did close again. 

Laundry is never fun though!!!


----------



## policycobb

Booked for June 2, 2021 - June 7, 2021!  So happy to be going back.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Just switched our 1 yr anni trip from Aventura to SF - we loved Aventura last Feb (before the world shut down) but being there for 7 nights in Nov I rather a little more room.  Plus for once we would like to have a pool day or two (weather pending) We will be buying AP's so will check for AP rates end of summer - regardless the rate here is what Disney charges for Pop - mind blowing


----------



## FinnsMom7

My trip isn't until Nov but I am so anxious to hear about the first guests back.  I went on the site and played with availability, looks like Tues May 18th is the first date I could select that would take away the dreaded "property is unavailable" message and give a rate. Hopefully that either sticks or moves up so we can finally get trip reports!


----------



## patster734

FinnsMom7 said:


> My trip isn't until Nov but I am so anxious to hear about the first guests back.  I went on the site and played with availability, looks like Tues May 18th is the first date I could select that would take away the dreaded "property is unavailable" message and give a rate. Hopefully that either sticks or moves up so we can finally get trip reports!



My wife and I are switching over from Royal Pacific to Sapphire on the 18th.  I’ll let you know how they do.


----------



## Erica_Haley

May 18th is now official!


----------



## schumigirl

Erica_Haley said:


> May 18th is now official!
> View attachment 567706



That is wonderful news for all booked there this year.......


----------



## patster734

Erica_Haley said:


> May 18th is now official!
> View attachment 567706



Lol!  I’ve had a room booked at Sapphire Falls for the 18th of May since March 12th.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Erica_Haley said:


> May 18th is now official!
> View attachment 567706


Oh what a way to start a Monday!!!


----------



## ricosuave

Booked for May 23rd! We Love SF!


----------



## mamapenguin

Are there enough good food options between Sapphire and walking over to RPR if in park dining has too long of a wait? Is there a Starbucks at either of them or do I have to go to the one at City Walk?


----------



## FinnsMom7

mamapenguin said:


> Are there enough good food options between Sapphire and walking over to RPR if in park dining has too long of a wait? Is there a Starbucks at either of them or do I have to go to the one at City Walk?


There is a Starbucks in lobby of Aventura, right across the driveway super convenient


----------



## mamapenguin

How deep is the pool? Is it deeper than HRH’s pool?


----------



## Grumpy92

FinnsMom7 said:


> There is a Starbucks in lobby of Aventura, right across the driveway super convenient


Aventura hotel is not open so for a full service Starbucks you will need to go to Citywalk or across the street at CBBR.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Grumpy92 said:


> Aventura hotel is not open so for a full service Starbucks you will need to go to Citywalk or across the street at CBBR.


Apologies I forgot they hadn't reopened


----------



## mamapenguin

FinnsMom7 said:


> Apologies I forgot they hadn't reopened


No worries. I’m sure they will be open for us in July


----------



## policycobb

Sapphire Falls officially reopens today!  Wondering if Strong Water Tavern and Amatista Cookhouse opened too?


----------



## FinnsMom7

policycobb said:


> Sapphire Falls officially reopens today!  Wondering if Strong Water Tavern and Amatista Cookhouse opened too?


I was just thinking, today is the day! excited to hear reports of people being back there.


----------



## J'aime Paris

I'm crossing my fingers that Strong Water Tavern will reopen!!!
We will check it out in 13 days


----------



## policycobb

J'aime Paris said:


> I'm crossing my fingers that Strong Water Tavern will reopen!!!
> We will check it out in 13 days


I am hoping to eat here on our check-in evening of June 2nd.  This is where my picky daughter choose for her belated 16th b-day meal.  She loves the angus beef sliders.  I loved everything.


----------



## patster734

DW and I returned back to Sapphire Falls after spending the day at the parks, and dinner at NBC Grill & Brew, a little before 10PM.  We saw people eating at Amatista.  As for Strong Water, it had a sign out front saying it was closed for the night, but would be open at 4PM tomorrow..  PS: make dinner reservations if having dinner at Citywalk.  We saw people turned away because they didn’t have reservations at NBC.  Also saw the same thing last night at Antojitos.


----------



## patster734

Also Check-in wasn’t pretty this morning between 11 AM and noon.  There were 2 lines: standard and pre-checked.  I got in the pre-check line as I was able to check-in early from their email before arrival.  The pre-check line had only one TM working it, while the standard line had three TMs, so the standard line was moving quicker frequently.


----------



## macraven

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## policycobb

patster734 said:


> Also Check-in wasn’t pretty this morning between 11 AM and noon.  There were 2 lines: standard and pre-checked.  I got in the pre-check line as I was able to check-in early from their email before arrival.  The pre-check line had only one TM working it, while the standard line had three TMs, so the standard line was moving quicker frequently.



Is the pre-check new?  I may do that


----------



## patster734

policycobb said:


> Is the pre-check new?  I may do that



Might be.  Didn’t see a pre-check line for Royal Pacific this past Saturday when checking in, but the regular line was short anyway.


----------



## tony67

patster734 said:


> As for Strong Water, it had a sign out front saying it was closed for the night, but would be open at 4PM tomorrow.


Any updates - looking at the site:

*Hours* 
Mon 5:00 pm-Midnight
Tue-Wed Closed
Thu-Sun 5:00 pm-Midnight


----------



## patster734

tony67 said:


> Any updates - looking at the site:
> 
> *Hours*
> Mon 5:00 pm-Midnight
> Tue-Wed Closed
> Thu-Sun 5:00 pm-Midnight



Yes.  It was open today when I returned from the parks around 5PM.  Was still open after returning from dinner at Cowfish around 10PM.


----------



## christophfam

I just noticed the website hours changed.

Monday - Tuesday  ...Closed
Wednesday - Sunday.....05:00pm – 12:00am

So excited as we arrive on a Wednesday night and can now enjoy a drink or two before bed!!


----------



## jenjersnap

Unfortunately, the Strongwater hours on Universal and Loew’s disagree and have for at least a couple weeks (at least, that is how long I have been checking) so I don’t think the answer is definitive yet. Screenshots taken just now. Thanks to @patster734 for the on the ground reporting! 

We arrive on a Monday night after a late flight so we are rooting for it to be open.


----------



## patster734

Just spent the last couple of hours at Strong Water Tavern, on the deck.  As good as ever.  Had the Witch Doctor which was just ok.  Followed that up with a rum flight consisting of three different rums which was good.  And finished with a Rum Margarita which tasted just like a tequila-based margarita despite using rum in place of the tequila.  My party also shared 4 Bites:  the Arroz Con Pollo (chicken with rice.  Very good), the Ropa Vieja (good), the House-made Black Angus Beef Sliders (good but only consisted of 2 sliders), and the Buttermilk Fried Chicken Tenders (also very good but consisted of 3 tenders).


----------



## patster734

Had planned on doing breakfast at Amatista.  Unfortunately, the Bottomless Mimosas are only available on the weekends there, so we walked over to Royal Pacific’s Islands Dining where Bottomless Mimosas are available every day during breakfast.  Amatista also had a 15 minute wait to be seated, while we were seated immediately at Islands Dining.


----------



## FinnsMom7

patster734 said:


> Had planned on doing breakfast at Amatista.  Unfortunately, the Bottomless Mimosas are only available on the weekends there, so we walked over to Royal Pacific’s Islands Dining where Bottomless Mimosas are available every day during breakfast.  Amatista also had a 15 minute wait to be seated, while we were seated immediately at Islands Dining.


I didn't even know there was a bottomless mimosa option!!! - wow now my thought to possibly spend our 1 year anniversary at the resort (Sat) instead of in the parks is confirmed - Amatista, pool, relaxing - SO excited!!!


----------



## christophfam

Does anyone know if Dutch Trading has a warm breakfast sandwich? Something with eggs?


----------



## patster734

Checked out today, and sitting at the airport.  Went down to retrieve a luggage cart, but none were available at the time.  So they took my room number, and would deliver one when available.  A few minutes after returning to the room, I received a call that they were on their way up with a cart.  Shortly after, the bellhop arrived with the luggage cart and loaded our luggage onto it, and took it to the luggage storage room.  I mentioned that I still had to checkout, but the bellhop said checkout was automatic at 11AM.  We thanked him and headed to Universal Studios.  

By 11:30, I still hadn’t received the checkout email, so I texted the front desk.  I received a quick text response that verified my checkout, and said that the folio copy was sent to my email, which then arrived at my email address.

One final observation, when retrieving my luggage at 2PM, I noticed that there was no line at the Check-in counter.  A bit surprising considering the long line I had on Tuesday.


----------



## christophfam

Arrived back ’home‘ Wednesday night. Oh SF is just as beautiful as ever! Checkin was easy and quick at 9pm. Strongwater was closed for food service but the bar was open so we were able to get my favorite blackberry daiquiri before bed. We had dinner there last night and it blew us away. My daughter had not been to Strongwater before so it was so much fun experiencing it with her. We started with camaranoes (shrimp) which is my absolute favorite. Then we had the special jerk chicken (delicious but spicy!) and my daughter had the octopus (not my thing but she said it was the best). Drinks were amazing, service top notch. Felt so nice to be so spoiled with such impeccable service and delicious food. My daughter said she couldn’t remember when she had enjoyed a meal so much. Perfect night! Perfect hotel!


----------



## Tigerlulu

Quick question but didn’t see it answered anywhere else—can we use the pool on checkin and checkout days assuming our room isn’t ready on checkin and we haven’t left the property yet but it’s past checkout time on our last day? I know at wdw we can but wanted to make sure we can here before we jump into those plans.


----------



## schumigirl

Tigerlulu said:


> Quick question but didn’t see it answered anywhere else—can we use the pool on checkin and checkout days assuming our room isn’t ready on checkin and we haven’t left the property yet but it’s past checkout time on our last day? I know at wdw we can but wanted to make sure we can here before we jump into those plans.



Yes, you absolutely can. 

Even if you`re room isn`t ready, you`ll still officially be checked in, so you`re good to go and facilities are available all day on check out day too.


----------



## Tigerlulu

schumigirl said:


> Yes, you absolutely can.
> 
> Even if you`re room isn`t ready, you`ll still officially be checked in, so you`re good to go and facilities are available all day on check out day too.


Thanks for verifying for me!


----------



## firstwdw

How is the walk from Sapphire to Cabana Bay Beach Resort if we wanted to go over there and eat in their foodcourt? How far and is it lit and safe? Thank you


----------



## schumigirl

firstwdw said:


> How is the walk from Sapphire to Cabana Bay Beach Resort if we wanted to go over there and eat in their foodcourt? How far and is it lit and safe? Thank you



It`s only a few minutes walk. 

Yes, it`s safe and well lit, they are across a road from each other. 

If you look on Google maps/Earth you`ll see how close they are.


----------



## tony67

So for those that have been to strongwater - did they get the same staff back - they were definitely part of the reason I enjoyed it


----------



## schumigirl

tony67 said:


> So for those that have been to strongwater - did they get the same staff back - they were definitely part of the reason I enjoyed it



Well, I know for sure our favourite bar guy ever Lenny is back. 

From conversations I think Brittney, Maggie, Sarah and Miguel are back too and there are a couple of new folks who are popular too. 

I agree, the staff there make the whole experience a notch or two better and we have had many nights sitting at the bar and have the best time.


----------



## Wolfli

Hi  We are headed to Sapphire Falls at the end of July . Does anyone know how the waits have been  at the Boat Security or the Security at the end of the walkway to Citywalk? Thanks!!


----------



## patster734

Wolfli said:


> Hi  We are headed to Sapphire Falls at the end of July . Does anyone know how the waits have been  at the Boat Security or the Security at the end of the walkway to Citywalk? Thanks!!



The walkway security checkpoint shouldn’t have a long wait, if there even is a wait.  Last time I walked it, there was no wait.  

As for the boat security waits, it wasn’t long when we stayed at Sapphire in May.  However, I watched a YouTube video recently that appeared to have a longer wait time.  I suspect that with Aventura now open, some of those guest will catch the boat at Sapphire.


----------



## tony67

schumigirl said:


> Well, I know for sure our favourite bar guy ever Lenny is back.
> 
> From conversations I think Brittney, Maggie, Sarah and Miguel are back too and there are a couple of new folks who are popular too.
> 
> I agree, the staff there make the whole experience a notch or two better and we have had many nights sitting at the bar and have the best time.


Thanks glad to hear - would not be the same without the staff


----------



## mamapenguin

Here now, super happy with the resort. I was going in between PBH, and Sapphire. I think I made the right choice. The iffy weather was giving me anxiety even though I’ve been here in the summer many times. We have after 4 express, so that part didn’t make a huge difference. We have a great view of Dudley Do Right from the 6th floor. AP pickup was great. Hoping for another great day


----------



## trompettecon

Hello! Is there any way online to make a Strong Water Tavern reservation or do we have to call? Ty


----------



## patster734

trompettecon said:


> Hello! Is there any way online to make a Strong Water Tavern reservation or do we have to call? Ty



I believe Strong Water Tavern is First Come, First Serve only.  I checked Zomato which is the reservation system used by Universal, and Strong Water Tavern didn’t come up.  The Universal Orlando website doesn’t have a reservation link for Strong Water either.  Because it is a hotel bar, I don’t think there is a big demand for it, so I wouldn’t expect a wait to be seated.  When we stayed at Sapphire Falls this past May, we had no wait to be seated.  If you are concerned about getting seated, you probably could call the bar before you arrive and see if they have call-ahead seating.


----------



## schumigirl

trompettecon said:


> Hello! Is there any way online to make a Strong Water Tavern reservation or do we have to call? Ty



As patster said above, you can`t book Strong Water. 

I`ve seen it busy, but the only times we`ve seen it packed full, is when there are conferences that involve large groups. It can get very, very noisy and then it can be full.


----------



## FinnsMom7

So as much as I really think SF is the resort I would love most, I was able to snag an AP rate for RPR today for our Nov trip and having express pass seems too good to turn down, esp for only $73 more a night than what I currently have SF held for (still debating a split stay so I have 2 diff sets of dates/resorts booked) I want to try strong water tavern and do brunch at Amatista at some point during the trip still regardless where we stay.  Is the walk from RPR to SF easy enough?  TIA


----------



## mamapenguin

FinnsMom7 said:


> So as much as I really think SF is the resort I would love most, I was able to snag an AP rate for RPR today for our Nov trip and having express pass seems too good to turn down, esp for only $73 more a night than what I currently have SF held for (still debating a split stay so I have 2 diff sets of dates/resorts booked) I want to try strong water tavern and do brunch at Amatista at some point during the trip still regardless where we stay.  Is the walk from RPR to SF easy enough?  TIA


Super easy walk.


----------



## trompettecon

Hello all. Really hesitating between SF and RP for the family of 5 in January. I would like all of us to stay in connecting bedrooms or suites. I saw some lovely balconies at SF. Are those for the Presidential Suites only? Can't afford those lol! Ty


----------



## schumigirl

trompettecon said:


> Hello all. Really hesitating between SF and RP for the family of 5 in January. I would like all of us to stay in connecting bedrooms or suites. I saw some lovely balconies at SF. Are those for the Presidential Suites only? Can't afford those lol! Ty



The Presidential Suites do have balconies and there are a couple of Hospitality Suites. 

We had a Hospitality Suite that has a balcony on a previous trip and it was beautiful just sitting with a cocktail on the balcony. 

Here are just a couple of pictures of the Suite and balcony.


----------



## trompettecon

schumigirl said:


> The Presidential Suites do have balconies and there are a couple of Hospitality Suites.
> 
> We had a Hospitality Suite that has a balcony on a previous trip and it was beautiful just sitting with a cocktail on the balcony.
> 
> Here are just a couple of pictures of the Suite and balcony.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Thanks Schumigirl! Makes me want to forget about EP at RP! If the price is right, I will totally get this if they can have connecting bedrooms!


----------



## Koalayum

Planning a trip with extended family who are smokers. In terms of ease of access to the designated smoking areas, where would you suggest requesting rooms?


----------



## trompettecon

Do the Hospitality Suites have sofa beds? Some sites say yes while others say no... Ty


----------



## schumigirl

trompettecon said:


> Do the Hospitality Suites have sofa beds? Some sites say yes while others say no... Ty



The Hospitality Suite we had there was a huge sofa, but we never checked if it was a pull out bed.

The ones in RP Hospitality Suites were pull out beds, so I`d guess they were.

It did however have an adjoining room available.


----------



## trompettecon

schumigirl said:


> The Hospitality Suite we had there was a huge sofa, but we never checked if it was a pull out bed.
> 
> The ones in RP Hospitality Suites were pull out beds, so I`d guess they were.
> 
> It did however have an adjoining room available.


Just confirmed with SF. The hospitality suites do not have sofa beds ...


----------



## schumigirl

trompettecon said:


> Just confirmed with SF. The hospitality suites do not have sofa beds ...



That`s good to know, thanks for finding that out. 

The sofa in the sitting room is very large, I know one day I fell asleep on one part and DH fell asleep on the longer part of it....it was very comfy


----------



## Koalayum

Anyone with an idea of what type of room view or location you can expect with a king suite?


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick update for the fall so far: Sapphire is back and just as lovely as ever-8 day stay in September. Pool got busy yet plenty of seating, service to chairs is going on. Nachos are huge. They are not doing the refills for discount if you buy souvenir drink glass -in fact only had drinks one day in the souvenir glass-rest were in plastic cups. It's fine but I love the look of drinks in the glasses. Strongwater was doing limited hours-not open til 5pm, and not every night, however staff is terrific as usual with gorgeous delicious drinks and tapas. Amatista open for breakfast/brunch daily (and the brunch buffett is awesome!) but not every night for dinner. Just LOVE the vacation planning desks in the resorts-so much easier to print tickets, upgrade to ap or pick up your AP there than CS at the parks!


----------



## Saltywardog

I switched from Cabana to here in late Sept, well worth it. Stayed in a family suite. room clean, staff friendly and engaging. Pool food bar is my favorite spot to eat.


----------



## mamapenguin

How are the sofa beds for an adult in the Sapphire suites. Am I right in assuming the sofa beds are the same in the king suites as they are in the Sapphire suites? I like the regular beds they have in the rooms, would I be disappointed? Is a rollaway better or worse than a sofa bed?


----------



## lisam70

Can anyone say a bit more specifically what kind of food options are in new Dutch trading Co please ??


----------



## mamapenguin

^^New Dutch Trading Company- There are hot and cold sandwiches. There are chips an cookies. There are breakfast potatoes, and breakfast sandwiches.. There are refillable drink cups. They make coffee drinks, there were deserts in a case and also Ice cream. There are salads too. I think if you Google the name with the word menu you can find a pretty accurate menu. That’s what I did before our July trip.


----------



## tony67

lisam70 said:


> Can anyone say a bit more specifically what kind of food options are in new Dutch trading Co please ??


I only had the Pizza after HHN - and it was terrible - a pre made frozen thing

Food court at Aventura is much better - and just a short walk across the parking lot


----------



## patster734

tony67 said:


> I only had the Pizza after HHN - and it was terrible - a pre made frozen thing
> 
> Food court at Aventura is much better - and just a short walk across the parking lot



If Strong Water Tavern was open, you could have grabbed a meal from there.  Most of their “tapas” are very good.


----------



## tony67

patster734 said:


> If Strong Water Tavern was open, you could have grabbed a meal from there.  Most of their “tapas” are very good.


No doubt if its open that is the goto  - but the 5-12 hours are pretty limited - especially during HHN


----------



## FinnsMom7

Hello all, anyone with a recent stay know if room service is happening currently? We leave in 2 weeks for our anniversary trip and the hubby decided that on our anniversary (also our resort swap day) he wants to just sleep in order room service then check out - his one and only actual request so I thought I would get a heads up if that isn't going to be possible. TIA!


----------



## Saltywardog

FinnsMom7 said:


> Hello all, anyone with a recent stay know if room service is happening currently? We leave in 2 weeks for our anniversary trip and the hubby decided that on our anniversary (also our resort swap day) he wants to just sleep in order room service then check out - his one and only actual request so I thought I would get a heads up if that isn't going to be possible. TIA!


It is open, we ordered at the end of Sept to the room.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Sorry if this is a known fact, but I know some services changed due to Covid and some still aren't back in full swing.  I have a split stay, SF to RPR, will they transport our luggage for us upon check out/in? We leave next week and I realize there are a handful of things I still don't have fully planned out yet.  TIA


----------



## CAPSLOCK

FinnsMom7 said:


> I have a split stay, SF to RPR, will they transport our luggage for us upon check out/in?


They did not do Portofino to SF this week. Lyft was convenient (2min wait), $11ish. Uber also convenient but quoted $36 for some reason...


----------



## KarenW

I just booked a trip to SF for December 5-9! I’m excited. I wasn’t planning on going back so soon but I really want to see the Christmas decorations. This will be our first time at SF, what would you suggest for a room request? I want to be near the water taxi and I’d rather not deal with elevators, if possible.
Thank you!


----------



## wdwrule

We’ll soon be staying at SF for the very first time. Which area would I request to be closest to walking path to parks?  If I looked at the map correctly it might be building 2?  That section looks relatively close to everything if I’m looking at it correctly. 

Also, the grab and go place… I think Dutch Trading Co… I looked at their menu and it doesn’t look like they have grab and go breakfast?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

wdwrule said:


> Also, the grab and go place… I think Dutch Trading Co… I looked at their menu and it doesn’t look like they have grab and go breakfast?


They have muffins, huge pretzels, and other breakfasty options - not sure if they had more proteiny type breakfast options.


----------



## mamapenguin

wdwrule said:


> We’ll soon be staying at SF for the very first time. Which area would I request to be closest to walking path to parks?  If I looked at the map correctly it might be building 2?  That section looks relatively close to everything if I’m looking at it correctly.
> 
> Also, the grab and go place… I think Dutch Trading Co… I looked at their menu and it doesn’t look like they have grab and go breakfast?


They also had hot breakfast sandwiches and some sort of breakfast potatoes that were surprisingly good.


----------



## wdwrule

Thank you both!  Do either of you happen to know what section was close to the walking path for the parks?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Probably tower 2 is closest. But if you're wanting shorter walks, why not hop on the boats? You walk past them for the path anyways. In which case, you just want "close to the lobby". We were in 1711, which was 5 rooms down in tower 1 and very convenient to the pool, water taxi, and lobby.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

I don't think we ever waited longer for the boats than it would have taken to walk. Longest was maybe 17-20min, but that was unusual - it was more typically around 5-10min.


----------



## wdwrule

Ok thank you!  We typically walk everywhere and enjoy that mode of transportation. When we stayed at PBH in August we’d walk by the boat dock and figured if line was in front of boat security we’d take it. Otherwise we walked. Most times line was past boat security which meant we’d miss the next one and walking beat the boat in those cases. At CBBR, we walked every time and it took us about 18-20 minutes so I’m thinking this walk would be comparable. We’ll probably have the same game plan as PBH. (If short boat line, we’ll take boat… otherwise we’re happy walking.)


----------



## FinnsMom7

We arrive Wednesday and I CANNOT wait!!


----------



## FinnsMom7

Just arrived, and they upgraded us to the hospitality suite, what a way to kick off our 1 year anniversary!!


----------



## schumigirl

FinnsMom7 said:


> Just arrived, and they upgraded us to the hospitality suite, what a way to kick off our 1 year anniversary!!



Fantastic!!! 

The Hospitality Suite is indeed beautiful and so spacious......enjoy!!!


----------



## FinnsMom7

This resort is absolutely amazing.  And strong water, esp with Lenny,  is my new fav place. They aren't doing luggage transfers currently FYI for upcoming travelers.


----------



## schumigirl

FinnsMom7 said:


> This resort is absolutely amazing.  And strong water, esp with Lenny,  is my new fav place. They aren't doing luggage transfers currently FYI for upcoming travelers.



We love Lenny!!! I`m so glad you met him and like him, he is the best! Strong Water for us, is the best onsite bar in the whole of UOR and the staff are certainly part of that.

Hope you`re enjoying that lovely balcony in the hospitality suite.......and happy to hear you love the resort too, it is very special.


----------



## trompettecon

Two questions. Anyone know which tower has the Sapphire Suites? Tower 2 & 3 I would assume? And we will be arriving late. Wondering what the store hours are the SF's Universal Store? Would like to get lanyards and the gift cards with free interactive wands before going to the parks in the a.m. Ty all.


----------



## wdwrule

trompettecon said:


> Two questions. Anyone know which tower has the Sapphire Suites? Tower 2 & 3 I would assume? And we will be arriving late. Wondering what the store hours are the SF's Universal Store? Would like to get lanyards and the gift cards with free interactive wands before going to the parks in the a.m. Ty all.


I’m not sure of the answers but I’m almost positive you don’t receive interactive wands with the gift card deal. I believe the gift card deal is to only be used for merchandise and it includes a free select non-interactive wand. Just wanted to give you a heads up on that.


----------



## trompettecon

wdwrule said:


> I’m not sure of the answers but I’m almost positive you don’t receive interactive wands with the gift card deal. I believe the gift card deal is to only be used for merchandise and it includes a free select non-interactive wand. Just wanted to give you a heads up on that.


You are right! I just meant wands... But I still want to buy the interactives... With the gift card lol


----------



## wdwrule

trompettecon said:


> You are right! I just meant wands... But I still want to buy the interactives... With the gift card lol


Oh ok gotcha!  Enjoy!


----------



## mom2rb

I checked into Sapphire Falls today. Room was ready at 10:00 and staff is very friendly. It is a beautiful hotel.


----------



## schumigirl

mom2rb said:


> I checked into Sapphire Falls today. Room was ready at 10:00 and staff is very friendly. It is a beautiful hotel.



Hope you have a lovely trip, Sapphire is gorgeous and such a lovely hotel to stay in.


----------



## TutuWahineLV

hello,  first time visitor to Universal here.  we will be arriving just in time for the Mardi Gras festival kick off, which is exciting in and of itself because I usually miss those kinds of things by mere days.   is the pool heated? because, you know...february?  is close to the lobby the best request if one of the party will be using a scooter?   I'm sure I'll have more questions, but i do appreciate all y'alls expertise.  
tia


----------



## mamapenguin

Are the pool view rooms noisy? I requested a high floor. Where are they located? We have previously stayed in guest house 2 standard queen rooms.


----------



## schumigirl

TutuWahineLV said:


> hello,  first time visitor to Universal here.  we will be arriving just in time for the Mardi Gras festival kick off, which is exciting in and of itself because I usually miss those kinds of things by mere days.   is the pool heated? because, you know...february?  is close to the lobby the best request if one of the party will be using a scooter?   I'm sure I'll have more questions, but i do appreciate all y'alls expertise.
> tia



Yes, the pool is heated.

Certainly requesting same level as the lobby is a good idea, but if you`re planning to use the boats, eat in Amatista or go to the pool, you have to use the elevators anyway.




mamapenguin said:


> Are the pool view rooms noisy? I requested a high floor. Where are they located? We have previously stayed in guest house 2 standard queen rooms.



We always have a lagoon view, never a pool view but haven`t heard anyone say it`s been overly loud. Guest Houses 1 & 2 will have possible pool views.

I know at RP you can hear pool noise but it`s never been loud enough to bother us in any way. 

Here`s the layout which might give you a better idea of where to request.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

mamapenguin said:


> Are the pool view rooms noisy? I requested a high floor. Where are they located? We have previously stayed in guest house 2 standard queen rooms.


I would very much like to know about the noise issue in the Sapphire Falls Pool View rooms, too. My husband loves pool view but after our horrifically LOUD experience over Christmas with a pool view room at Hard Rock, I'm hesitant to try that category at another hotel - well, other than Cabana Bay where we know it's fine in the exterior entry rooms. TIA!


----------



## mamapenguin

For Strong Water- is it all ages, or just 21 and over.


----------



## schumigirl

mamapenguin said:


> For Strong Water- is it all ages, or just 21 and over.



Any age........children are made very welcome too


----------



## patster734

mamapenguin said:


> For Strong Water- is it all ages, or just 21 and over.



Although I’ve only seen adults in Strong Water, I believe it is all ages.  It is located off the main hallway, opposite the check-in desks, and the entrance is an open entryway instead of a door.


----------



## mamapenguin

schumigirl said:


> Any age........children are made very welcome too


Yay! I was hoping for an additional food option and my youngest is 18. We’ve walked by, but never tried to go in.


----------



## schumigirl

mamapenguin said:


> Yay! I was hoping for an additional food option and my youngest is 18. We’ve walked by, but never tried to go in.



lol.....I was going to tell you they have high chairs and colouring crayons......but at 18 you definitely won`t need them.......... 

It`s a marvellous place, we can`t rave about it enough.....food, drinks and service are all top notch.


----------



## Sue M

Hi Schumi!  Today I just booked a lagoon view room. Which tower did you prefer?  Happy Valentine’s Day!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Hi Schumi!  Today I just booked a lagoon view room. Which tower did you prefer?  Happy Valentine’s Day!



We`ve stayed in Guest House 2 and Guest House 3.

When we stayed in GH 3 we had the Hospitality Suite that overlooked the green area and where they have events looking over to RPR. GH2 we have had lagoon views. But for a lagoon view, any of them work.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> We`ve stayed in Guest House 2 and Guest House 3.
> 
> When we stayed in GH 3 we had the Hospitality Suite that overlooked the green area and where they have events looking over to RPR. GH2 we have had lagoon views. But for a lagoon view, any of them work.


I as wondering if with building 3 you’d have a chance of theme park views. Sorta looks like you could see Doom and maybe Hulk?


----------



## patster734

Sue M said:


> I as wondering if with building 3 you’d have a chance of theme park views. Sorta looks like you could see Doom and maybe Hulk?



Yes, some rooms from tower 3 will face IOA.


----------



## Sue M

patster734 said:


> Yes, some rooms from tower 3 will face IOA.


Thanks!  Does tower 3 have a breezeway from the lobby?  It was hard to tell from resort map.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Thanks!  Does tower 3 have a breezeway from the lobby?  It was hard to tell from resort map.



All 3 Guesthouses (they don`t call them Towers to differentiate from RP) lead off the main lobby internally.


----------



## PrincessK&A

Hello, we are booked in a lagoon view room for early March. I am wondering if anyone can recommend a guesthouse that would allow us to see the ferry boat dock from our room? Also wondering if this is benificial at all (seeing boat just left, knowing we should get down soon to catch the next one, etc…) 
This will be our first trip to this resort and we are so excited. We scheduled a full resort day as well  Does the resort have an arcade for kids? Any tips are welcome! Thank you


----------



## DoryGirl1963

PrincessK&A said:


> Hello, we are booked in a lagoon view room for early March. I am wondering if anyone can recommend a guesthouse that would allow us to see the ferry boat dock from our room? Also wondering if this is benificial at all (seeing boat just left, knowing we should get down soon to catch the next one, etc…)
> This will be our first trip to this resort and we are so excited. We scheduled a full resort day as well  Does the resort have an arcade for kids? Any tips are welcome! Thank you



We were in Guesthouse 2 & had an exellent view of the boat dock  - I think probably any lagoon view does - it really came in handy when we there in August 2020 to know when they were open/closed due to storms.

Sapphire Falls is an absolutely beautiful resort - have a wonderful time !


----------



## schumigirl

PrincessK&A said:


> Hello, we are booked in a lagoon view room for early March. I am wondering if anyone can recommend a guesthouse that would allow us to see the ferry boat dock from our room? Also wondering if this is benificial at all (seeing boat just left, knowing we should get down soon to catch the next one, etc…)
> This will be our first trip to this resort and we are so excited. We scheduled a full resort day as well  Does the resort have an arcade for kids? Any tips are welcome! Thank you



Yes, Guest House 2 and 3 will have a view of the boats from rooms. There is an arcade and it was quite large if I remember correctly.

You`ll love the resort, it is gorgeous and they really do look after you.

Strong Water is an excellent option for food and drinks albeit a slightly more limited menu right now than what it used to have.

Pool is very shallow, but it does have a slide and they have the fire pit too which is popular. And the food from the pool bar has never disappointed us.


----------



## Sue M

Can you walk across the street from SF to RP?  Last time we were at RP we were at the bus stop for Volcano Bay and thought there were stairs across the street leading to SF convention centre?


----------



## Charade67

I stayed in guesthouse 2 for my trip back in September. This was my view.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Can you walk across the street from SF to RP?  Last time we were at RP we were at the bus stop for Volcano Bay and thought there were stairs across the street leading to SF convention centre?



You can walk on the outdoor path or inside ballroom/convention area to and from both.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> You can walk on the outdoor path or inside ballroom/convention area to and from both.


Oh good!  I love the dining options. Last trip we had a great dinner at Islands. And we enjoy Jake’s too.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> I stayed in guesthouse 2 for my trip back in September. This was my view.
> 
> View attachment 648044


Nice view. I cant Recall which guest house I was in for that trip lol. It was straight past front desk. I had a view of trees. It was a standard view I think but was pleasant. Just a lot of green.
I plan on having another dinner downstairs.  Really enjoyed it last time. Or maybe it was the company


----------



## patster734

Our flight lands around 7:45 PM, and we should arrive at Sapphire Falls around 9 PM.  Anyone else arriving today, already there, or arriving later this week?


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> Our flight lands around 7:45 PM, and we should arrive at Sapphire Falls around 9 PM.  Anyone else arriving today, already there, or arriving later this week?



Have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> Have a wonderful trip!!!



Thank you.

We’re in Tower 3 and I think that is my favorite Tower.  The Tower 3 elevators drop guests off near Amitasta on level 1 so no need to cross through the lobby if in Tower 1 or 2.


----------



## bfrosty

@patster734 - Are the hotel walls just as thin as Cabana Bay resort?  We've noticed you can hear just about anything at CB.  We love CB and have stayed there 3-4 times in the past, wanting to try something new! Thanks for any help.


----------



## mamapenguin

I have never stayed at Cabana Bay, but I have stayed at Sapphire 6 nights. I am a light sleeper and there were no issues. Stays were in July and October- so busy times. We are heading back next month.


----------



## patster734

bfrosty said:


> @patster734 - Are the hotel walls just as thin as Cabana Bay resort?  We've noticed you can hear just about anything at CB.  We love CB and have stayed there 3-4 times in the past, wanting to try something new! Thanks for any help.



I can sometimes hear people in the hallway, and I believe the room across the hallway is the storage room, and I can hear the workers occasionally opening and shutting that door.  Fortunately, neither situation disturbs my sleep.  We have a corner room, so one side never has sound, and I haven’t noticed any sounds from the opposite wall.  And as I’m typing this, a toilet flushed somewhere.


----------



## patster734

patster734 said:


> I can sometimes hear people in the hallway, and I believe the room across the hallway is the storage room, and I can hear the workers occasionally opening and shutting that door.  Fortunately, neither situation disturbs my sleep.  We have a corner room, so one side never has sound, and I haven’t noticed any sounds from the opposite wall.  And as I’m typing this, a toilet flushed somewhere.



There’s a party going on!  8:45PM at night and the music is easily reaching the 5 floor.  Hopefully, it doesn’t last too long.


----------



## patster734

patster734 said:


> There’s a party going on!  8:45PM at night and the music is easily reaching the 5 floor.  Hopefully, it doesn’t last too long.
> 
> 
> View attachment 649480



Party’s over.  The music ended at 9 PM.


----------



## StageTek

I'm going to Sapphire Falls for the first time this coming September. Never stayed at Universal. Never spend more than one day in the park.

I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## SuperJ

bfrosty said:


> @patster734 - Are the hotel walls just as thin as Cabana Bay resort?  We've noticed you can hear just about anything at CB.  We love CB and have stayed there 3-4 times in the past, wanting to try something new! Thanks for any help.


I would say they’re pretty thin. I stayed on the “dog floor” (first floor of tower 2) and, while you can hear a lot of dogs barking while walking down the hall, the only ones I could hear when actually in my room were the ones directly on either side of my room, I think because of the connecting doors (my room had two, one on each side). Could also hear dogs barking directly outside my window (we faced the dog walk). Mine won’t start the barking, but they will bark some if they hear other dogs, so I had to try and keep the TV on all night to drown out the other dog noises. Seemed to work ok. we never heard people through either wall. Just the pups. However, we then moved to Disney and stayed at a hotel there with outside entrances and we heard EVERYTHING. Even had a corner room and didn’t matter - head everyone walking by, luggage carts and all, past the outer wall and could hear word-for-word conversations through the wall shared with another room. SF was definitely better for sound than Disney (one of many reasons why we are returning there next trip and skipping the mouse altogether).


----------



## Shacka1

Hello! If we get there in the morning,  will they hold our luggage so we can we use the pool? And for check out day would they do the same?

My only other question is the laundry, is that something I can easily do myself on site or is it a special service they offer


----------



## schumigirl

Shacka1 said:


> Hello! If we get there in the morning,  will they hold our luggage so we can we use the pool? And for check out day would they do the same?
> 
> My only other question is the laundry, is that something I can easily do myself on site or is it a special service they offer



Yes they will hold your luggage on both days. 

There is a large laundry room on the ground floor that has loads of washers and dryers. It takes cash and credit cards.


----------



## Shacka1

schumigirl said:


> Yes they will hold your luggage on both days.
> 
> There is a large laundry room on the ground floor that has loads of washers and dryers. It takes cash and credit cards.


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## patster734

Just finished walking around the resort, even took the inside walkway to Royal Pacific (even though there was a private event occurring in the conference rooms and hallways).  The gym and game room can be accessed on level 2 underneath the lobby, next to the pool access.  They are easily accessed by taking the circle stairs.


----------



## wdwrule

patster734 said:


> Just finished walking around the resort, even took the inside walkway to Royal Pacific (even though there was a private event occurring in the conference rooms and hallways).  The gym and game room can be accessed on level 2 underneath the lobby, next to the pool access.  They are easily accessed by taking the circle stairs.


Do you happen to know if the inside walkway is open late at night?  Where is the access from SF?


----------



## patster734

wdwrule said:


> Do you happen to know if the inside walkway is open late at night?  Where is the access from SF?



I believe so.  Not sure how they would block it as it is a series of hallways and escalators.  Start On the 4th floor near the lobby.  Head past the gift shop and Dutch Trading Company, and you’ll come to the split to Guest House 3 (left) and the ballrooms (right). Go right, and follow the 2 hallways to the escalator.  At this point, you should start seeing directions to RPR.  That escalator should take you to the walkway over a road, and once crossed, you will be in the Royal Pacific.  Keep following the hallway to another escalator.  At that point, follow the hallways so that you exit near the Royal Pacific boat dock.  You’ll pass a lot of conference rooms on your journey.


----------



## wdwrule

patster734 said:


> I believe so.  Not sure how they would block it as it is a series of hallways and escalators.  Start On the 4th floor near the lobby.  Head past the gift shop and Dutch Trading Company, and you’ll come to the split to Guest House 3 (left) and the ballrooms (right). Go right, and follow the 2 hallways to the escalator.  At this point, you should start seeing directions to RPR.  That escalator should take you to the walkway over a road, and once crossed, you will be in the Royal Pacific.  Keep following the hallway to another escalator.  At that point, follow the hallways so that you exit near the Royal Pacific boat dock.  You’ll pass a lot of conference rooms on your journey.


Awesome thanks so much!  We’re headed there soon so will try it out. It might make it nice if there’s weather issues and we decide to go for our late night burger at Jake’s @ RPR .


----------



## CAPSLOCK

wdwrule said:


> Do you happen to know if the inside walkway is open late at night?  Where is the access from SF?


I believe so too.  We had dinner at Islands Dining Room and headed back late-ish (9:30?).  The whole convention area was deserted both ways and was frankly confusing.  The SF end of it was straightforward enough, but the RP side was more convoluted.


----------



## MinnieMSue

So I see tons of people recommending people take the SF boats if staying at adventura or even off site and directing them to Uber to SF or park there (which I think is odd but anyway). Does all this extra traffic make the boat lines long before early entry or park open?  I tho k we will probably walk as we usually did from RPR but I am curious about lines.


----------



## wdwrule

MinnieMSue said:


> So I see tons of people recommending people take the SF boats if staying at adventura or even off site and directing them to Uber to SF or park there (which I think is odd but anyway). Does all this extra traffic make the boat lines long before early entry or park open?  I tho k we will probably walk as we usually did from RPR but I am curious about lines.


We have yet to take a SF boat and we’ve stayed there a couple of times but when we've looked, the line never appeared long. We also noticed one boat after another boat comes for guests.


----------



## MinnieMSue

wdwrule said:


> We have yet to take a SF boat and we’ve stayed there a couple of times but when we've looked, the line never appeared long. We also noticed one boat after another boat comes for guests.



That’s good to hear. I was just wondering how efficient it was. We only ever took it a couple of times from RPR but this resort is slightly longer walk so might take the boat more often.


----------



## wdwrule

MinnieMSue said:


> That’s good to hear. I was just wondering how efficient it was. We only ever took it a couple of times from RPR but this resort is slightly longer walk so might take the boat more often.


…And depending on your room location at SF, it’s not a bad walk. We were at the end of guest house 2 and averaged a 10 minute walk to the security check point.


----------



## Sue M

MinnieMSue said:


> So I see tons of people recommending people take the SF boats if staying at adventura or even off site and directing them to Uber to SF or park there (which I think is odd but anyway). Does all this extra traffic make the boat lines long before early entry or park open?  I tho k we will probably walk as we usually did from RPR but I am curious about lines.


Doesn’t make sense to me having off site people Uber to SF for boat. When you could Uber to Hard Rock and walk 5 min down the path.  We’ve stayed at Royal Pacific and never had a problem.  At park closing all the boat lines seem to be long. Doesn’t matter which resort.


----------



## schumigirl

MinnieMSue said:


> So I see tons of people recommending people take the SF boats if staying at adventura or even off site and directing them to Uber to SF or park there (which I think is odd but anyway). Does all this extra traffic make the boat lines long before early entry or park open?  I tho k we will probably walk as we usually did from RPR but I am curious about lines.



We have stayed many times at Sapphire Falls, and yes, absolutely the lines can be very long for the boats on occasions.

Several times when we were taking the boats the lines were massive and we decided to walk instead. It`s not a long walk, but we like to take the boats for the fun of it at times. And yes, Aventura and even Cabana Bay folks do use the boats and yes, it can make a difference. We have heard folks staying at Sapphire complain about the lines being made worse by that. The thing is though, anyone can use the boats.


----------



## MinnieMSue

schumigirl said:


> We have stayed many times at Sapphire Falls, and yes, absolutely the lines can be very long for the boats on occasions.
> 
> Several times when we were taking the boats the lines were massive and we decided to walk instead. It`s not a long walk, but we like to take the boats for the fun of it at times. And yes, Aventura and even Cabana Bay folks do use the boats and yes, it can make a difference. We have heard folks staying at Sapphire complain about the lines being made worse by that. The thing is though, anyone can use the boats.



yeah that makes sense. I have no issue with people doing what they are completely allowed to do. Just wondered what the impact was. I think we will probably walk.


----------



## MinnieMSue

wdwrule said:


> …And depending on your room location at SF, it’s not a bad walk. We were at the end of guest house 2 and averaged a 10 minute walk to the security check point.



thank you this is helpful information!


----------



## schumigirl

MinnieMSue said:


> yeah that makes sense. I have no issue with people doing what they are completely allowed to do. Just wondered what the impact was. I think we will probably walk.



It really is a nice, easy and pleasant path to and from the parks to the hotels, you`ll enjoy walking I think.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> It really is a nice, easy and pleasant path to and from the parks to the hotels, you`ll enjoy walking I think.


Probably not that much longer than the walk from RP?


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Probably not that much longer than the walk from RP?



No, hardly a difference at all Sue, couple of minutes extra at the most.


----------



## Fsudisney

We are staying at SF next weekend. Can we walk to Volcano Bay? I know there is a Cabana Bay entrance but heard they check room keys at the entrance? Should we just take the shuttle? I’d prefer to walk if possible.


----------



## christophfam

Fsudisney said:


> We are staying at SF next weekend. Can we walk to Volcano Bay? I know there is a Cabana Bay entrance but heard they check room keys at the entrance? Should we just take the shuttle? I’d prefer to walk if possible.



It‘s a super short walk to where the buses drop off for VB. Just head towards Adventura and use the sidewalk that kind of wraps around the street side of Adventura. You end up where the buses drop off and you use the tunnel that goes under the road to get to VB.

Good pictures here of what I’m talking about -
https://touringplans.com/blog/the-saturday-six-spends-a-day-at-universals-volcano-bay/


----------



## Skywalker3

schumigirl said:


> It really is a nice, easy and pleasant path to and from the parks to the hotels, you`ll enjoy walking I think.


Hi, 
We hope to walk from Aventura next week, at least in the AM. Where is the walking path, or do you connect to RP? and how? are there signs? DH and DS tried to walk back last time ,and got all turned around, they ended up at CB due DH misreading the sign.....We looked at google maps, but wasn't sure how to get across street there. THanks, We prefer walking to the parks when possible, at least in the AM, before feet/knees/legs are too tired....


----------



## schumigirl

Skywalker3 said:


> Hi,
> We hope to walk from Aventura next week, at least in the AM. Where is the walking path, or do you connect to RP? and how? are there signs? DH and DS tried to walk back last time ,and got all turned around, they ended up at CB due DH misreading the sign.....We looked at google maps, but wasn't sure how to get across street there. THanks, We prefer walking to the parks when possible, at least in the AM, before feet/knees/legs are too tired....



You don`t need to cross a road to get from Aventura to Sapphire, it`s a very short walk. Then head down to the boats, walk past them and just follow the path round.....you really can`t get lost that way and yes, there are signs along the pathway.


----------



## Skywalker3

schumigirl said:


> You don`t need to cross a road to get from Aventura to Sapphire, it`s a very short walk. Then head down to the boats, walk past them and just follow the path round.....you really can`t get lost that way and yes, there are signs along the pathway.


Thanks so much! We'll try to find it! Poor DH and DS took a wrong turn the last time, coming back from the parks, and went all out of the way. I still have a picture of the sign he misread (DS told him he thought it was the other way....) It says Garden Path on top. we'll definitely give it a go again. Thanks for the info!


----------



## mamapenguin

schumigirl said:


> You don`t need to cross a road to get from Aventura to Sapphire, it`s a very short walk. Then head down to the boats, walk past them and just follow the path round.....you really can`t get lost that way and yes, there are signs along the pathway.


From Sapphire this is exactly the way we go and we end up going past RPR’s boats too. But, on the way back we have a hard time finding it- I think it’s because we look for signs to Sapphire and end up going the long way around to the lobby…where should we be turning to go back the way we came? TIA


----------



## schumigirl

Skywalker3 said:


> Thanks so much! We'll try to find it! Poor DH and DS took a wrong turn the last time, coming back from the parks, and went all out of the way. I still have a picture of the sign he misread (DS told him he thought it was the other way....) It says Garden Path on top. we'll definitely give it a go again. Thanks for the info!



lol.....I won`t laugh really as you`d be amazed at where Tom and I have got lost!!! 




mamapenguin said:


> From Sapphire this is exactly the way we go and we end up going past RPR’s boats too. But, on the way back we have a hard time finding it- I think it’s because we look for signs to Sapphire and end up going the long way around to the lobby…where should we be turning to go back the way we came? TIA



We`ve never walked back to Sapphire from the parks and in all honesty I don`t think we`ve ever looked at the signs when walking.

Sorry, I`m not much help there.....I`m sure someone else will be able to answer though as many do walk back.


----------



## Fsudisney

christophfam said:


> It‘s a super short walk to where the buses drop off for VB. Just head towards Adventura and use the sidewalk that kind of wraps around the street side of Adventura. You end up where the buses drop off and you use the tunnel that goes under the road to get to VB.
> 
> Good pictures here of what I’m talking about -
> https://touringplans.com/blog/the-saturday-six-spends-a-day-at-universals-volcano-bay/


 Thank you!! This link was super helpful!


----------



## IslandAdventure4

1st off " Schumigirl" Thank you so much for all you do for this thread... Tons of helpful info for planning.... My wife Just Surprised our son with a 16th birthday trip. Book at SF April 1 - 5.... Cant wait.. Kids have never been to Universal and I haven't been in over 20 years... So excited  Let the countdown begin......


----------



## Lilias

There are actually two walking paths at SF--one is very short (like 10 minutes) and the other is very long (like 30 minutes) and will take you all the way to Aventura and Cabana Bay!! We made that mistake one night and I pulled my achilles tendon from the hike   Oops.  Good thing our trip was almost over at that point.

Someone mentioned thin walls a page or two ago, and I can confirm now that the walls are pretty thin. I was in the bathroom one evening and could hear a child in the shower of the room next to me. He really wanted his mom to just get him a washcloth! We also heard kids running up and down the hallways a lot and got woken up around 6:30 AM on our checkout morning from the other room next door getting their suitcases out of their room. 

Oh, and I murdered the alarm clock one morning because a previous guest had set the alarm clock for 6 AM and didn't undo it before they checked out! I couldn't figure out how to make it stop so I just unplugged all the wires, bahahaha.

It was a lovely room and resort, though! 

We were a little confused about the level of service, too.  We usually stay at Portofino Bay, so we were really surprised when the staff at Sapphire Falls insisted on carrying our luggage for us when we checked in and out (you seemingly have to let them do this, even though we were happy to just cart our stuff ourselves).  It all seemed very high class, which we weren't expecting from this resort when we never had that kind of treatment at PB, ha!


----------



## schumigirl

IslandAdventure4 said:


> 1st off " Schumigirl" Thank you so much for all you do for this thread... Tons of helpful info for planning.... My wife Just Surprised our son with a 16th birthday trip. Book at SF April 1 - 5.... Cant wait.. Kids have never been to Universal and I haven't been in over 20 years... So excited  Let the countdown begin......



That sounds an amazing trip….and such a lovely surprise.

I can guarantee you’ll see a massive difference in the parks over the last 20 years since you visited! You are in for a treat. 

And….Thank you…….


----------



## mamapenguin

Is there creamer or half and half available for purchase in the New Dutch Trading Co.? ( for in room coffee - I’m bringing my Starbucks k-cups) TIA


----------



## Mabel67

Has anyone had a cabana recently? Is there service? What are the included perks? Water, etc.  Current price?  There's a tv as well, I think. We want a cabana to watch the opening day of the Masters - is there ESPN, CBS and Golf Channel available? Any insight is appreciated!


----------



## Sue M

Lilias said:


> There are actually two walking paths at SF--one is very short (like 10 minutes) and the other is very long (like 30 minutes) and will take you all the way to Aventura and Cabana Bay!! We made that mistake one night and I pulled my achilles tendon from the hike   Oops.  Good thing our trip was almost over at that point.
> 
> Someone mentioned thin walls a page or two ago, and I can confirm now that the walls are pretty thin. I was in the bathroom one evening and could hear a child in the shower of the room next to me. He really wanted his mom to just get him a washcloth! We also heard kids running up and down the hallways a lot and got woken up around 6:30 AM on our checkout morning from the other room next door getting their suitcases out of their room.
> 
> Oh, and I murdered the alarm clock one morning because a previous guest had set the alarm clock for 6 AM and didn't undo it before they checked out! I couldn't figure out how to make it stop so I just unplugged all the wires, bahahaha.
> 
> It was a lovely room and resort, though!
> 
> We were a little confused about the level of service, too.  We usually stay at Portofino Bay, so we were really surprised when the staff at Sapphire Falls insisted on carrying our luggage for us when we checked in and out (you seemingly have to let them do this, even though we were happy to just cart our stuff ourselves).  It all seemed very high class, which we weren't expecting from this resort when we never had that kind of treatment at PB, ha!


So which is the short path from the parks to Sapphire?


----------



## schumigirl

Mabel67 said:


> Has anyone had a cabana recently? Is there service? What are the included perks? Water, etc.  Current price?  There's a tv as well, I think. We want a cabana to watch the opening day of the Masters - is there ESPN, CBS and Golf Channel available? Any insight is appreciated!



Can`t help with the prices as our Cabana was gifted to us by a friend at the hotel, but you get plenty of waters, cokes and sprites in the fridge. 

You get a fruit plate and I believe there is a $25 credit for food you order from the Drhum Club. 

There is a phone you can call the bar to order anything you want, but the staff do check on you regularly. Our cabana was to the back and we liked that as it was out of the way a little, so quiet. 

There is a tv and an air conditioning unit in the cabana too. No idea on the channels on offer as we didn`t really watch it.


----------



## mamapenguin

Sue M said:


> So which is the short path from the parks to Sapphire?


Go out to the boat and take the path instead, it goes by RPR boat and on to security by Maragartaville. It’s a a short and pleasant walk that I am looking forward to soon.


----------



## Mabel67

Re: Cabana Rental. I know that the Rates vary by season. But for April we were told $200 or $225 to be closer to the pool.  As an FYI - pool hopping privilege does not include Cabana Rental. You can only rent a cabana at the resort where you're a registered guest. We were hoping to be able to try out other resorts' cabanas as well but - no dice!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Has anyone booked SF through Amex Travel’s The Luxury Hotel Collection? I’m booked through it for a 2 night stay and see it comes with a $100 credit for resort dining and I was wondering if there are exclusions? (like at Portofino the Amex Fine Hotels & Resorts $100 credit isn’t valid at Bice because it’s not owned by Universal).


----------



## mamapenguin

DoryGirl1963 said:


> I would very much like to know about the noise issue in the Sapphire Falls Pool View rooms, too. My husband loves pool view but after our horrifically LOUD experience over Christmas with a pool view room at Hard Rock, I'm hesitant to try that category at another hotel - well, other than Cabana Bay where we know it's fine in the exterior entry rooms. TIA!


Here now, it’s not bad. It’s been raining off and on today, but there have been people in the pool all day. We are on the 6th floor so that may make a difference.


----------



## The Gatekeeper

A room that isn't very sound proof can ruin a vacation and unfortunately most are not.  My most precious travel item is a small sound machine.  I have been traveling with one for years and have never had an issue with being disturbed by noise.  We even had a room right above a very big, very loud, very loooong, outdoor mexican beach wedding and it was a non-issue.  I can't recommend traveling with one enough.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Do you need to make dinner reservations to dine at Strong Water Tavern or Amatista if it’s not a holiday busy time?


----------



## wdwrule

gottalovepluto said:


> Do you need to make dinner reservations to dine at Strong Water Tavern or Amatista if it’s not a holiday busy time?


I highly doubt it. Definitely not at Strong Water Tavern although now and then conventions are going on.  Last few trips we’ve walked right in and that occurred on weekend evenings.  Haven’t been to Amatista yet.


----------



## schumigirl

gottalovepluto said:


> Do you need to make dinner reservations to dine at Strong Water Tavern or Amatista if it’s not a holiday busy time?



Strong Water no, but you can make reservations for Amatista.

Amatista can get busy in the evenings, we`ve seen it both busy and quiet on non holiday evenings, so while I`d say booking isn`t essential, you can make one on the same day.


----------



## BostonEd

Hi. When were the rooms last renovated/refurbished? The pictures on page 1 of this thread, from 2016, match the current pictures on their website. Six years is a long time.

Or does anyone know if they are planning to do a refresh and do you know when?

Thanks.


----------



## mamapenguin

We were there the end of March in a pool view 2 queen in Guest house 2, the room was in good condition. They were repainting/ freshening up the hallway on at least one of the days. I’m thinking keeping the place fresh is an ongoing thing. We were also there last July and October in 2 queen rooms also in Guest House 2, neither room looked worn. The beds are great.


----------



## kristie73

Did Amatista take the crab cake sandwich off the menu?  Some older menus and food posts show a crab cake sandwich.  I actually don't see that on Mythos menu either and I'm pretty sure I had that last time.  I guess one of the City Walk restaurants to get my crab fix there?


----------



## rs1228

Is ESPN one of the stations available in room?


----------



## schumigirl

So, I can now share some news….but our very good friend Lenny is leaving Strong Water Bar soon  

He’s moving on to pastures new but he will be missed massively in Strong Water, he is part of what makes it such a fabulous place. He has been an amazing rum captain, barman and general fabulous guy all round. 

We still have the pleasure of being able to keep in touch and will see him for dinner and stuff when we visit, but he will be a loss in the best bar in Orlando.

Of course we wish him all the best


----------



## wdwrule

schumigirl said:


> So, I can now share some news….but our very good friend Lenny is leaving Strong Water Bar soon
> 
> He’s moving on to pastures new but he will be missed massively in Strong Water, he is part of what makes it such a fabulous place. He has been an amazing rum captain, barman and general fabulous guy all round.
> 
> We still have the pleasure of being able to keep in touch and will see him for dinner and stuff when we visit, but he will be a loss in the best bar in Orlando.
> 
> Of course we wish him all the best


So sad but happy for him. He mentioned this to us a few months ago but nothing was definite. Bummer… Lenny made the best gin drinks for me when I asked for recommendations of gin-based drinks:  French 75 and The Last Word. Such a wonderful, friendly personality.


----------



## schumigirl

wdwrule said:


> So sad but happy for him. He mentioned this to us a few months ago but nothing was definite. Bummer… Lenny made the best gin drinks for me when I asked for recommendations of gin-based drinks:  French 75 and The Last Word. Such a wonderful, friendly personality.



He is, we’ve known for a while it was happening but until he made it public we wouldn’t say of course, he’ll be missed but, we’ll still see him privately which makes us happy.


----------



## schumigirl

So, very glad to hear it confirmed, that Lenny will be working one night a week in Strong Water Bar.......


----------



## mom2missmous

schumigirl said:


> So, I can now share some news….but our very good friend Lenny is leaving Strong Water Bar soon
> 
> He’s moving on to pastures new but he will be missed massively in Strong Water, he is part of what makes it such a fabulous place. He has been an amazing rum captain, barman and general fabulous guy all round.
> 
> We still have the pleasure of being able to keep in touch and will see him for dinner and stuff when we visit, but he will be a loss in the best bar in Orlando.
> 
> Of course we wish him all the best


so glad you can keep in contact!  Tases people always hold a special place in our hearts! we sorely miss our special friend at the bar at wilderness lodge.. knew her for years and we always had a great time talking about our families and  such got to know her pretty well  was like  meeting up with a friend  each visit. unfortunately, we lost touch with her and lost the facebook address given  to us to stay in contact with her when she left WL to go work in Epcot rest bar. So we know how you feel!


----------



## mamapenguin

Sue M said:


> So which is the short path from the parks to Sapphire?


Follow the path to RPR walk past the boat dock, Sapphire is the next boat dock hotel is on the left.


----------



## MinnieMSue

How do you book a cabana ahead of your trip? Can you call and do this or do you have to do it at the hotel upon arrival. Wanting one (I think) arrival day so we have a spot to relax until room is ready. Anyone know approximate cost. Like $200, $300, $400. I am sure it varies widely on various factors.


----------



## Dawn Peterson

Anyone been there recently and been able to buy the refillable hotel mugs?  Possibly remember the price?  My daughter really wanted them at Aventura but they were out.


----------



## wdwrule

Dawn Peterson said:


> Anyone been there recently and been able to buy the refillable hotel mugs?  Possibly remember the price?  My daughter really wanted them at Aventura but they were out.


Just checked for you…


----------



## Dawn Peterson

wdwrule said:


> Just checked for you…
> View attachment 690917


You are fantastic!  Thank You.


----------



## heidijanesmith

We recently stayed for the 1st time at SF and thought the resort as a whole was good.

Excellent: Strong water........ loved the food and drinks
Boat Service.......... weather permitting the boats were wonderful
Pool........ wonderful pool layout, hot tub, slide and our cabana was very nice

OK: Food every where else but Strong Water. Our food was ok, not great not terrible. 

Bad:  Bathroom layout. We stayed in a 1 bd suite with two rooms with connecting doors to make a 3bd suite.  Our bathroom had no counter space at all. 
         Buses when the boats are not being used due to weather. We stayed at Cabana Bay last year and the buses were fantastic. At SF, they were very slow and shared with RP, so they were full a lot. They also did not come very often.

I am glad that we tried this resort, but I would not choose it again.


----------



## djmeredith

We stayed here and RP for the first time over Labor Day weekend. I loved SF and it would make it my favorite UO hotel if it offered Express Pass. The breakfast at Amatista was not worth the price, but it was a splurge.


----------



## iuki

I just saw this post.  Too much to read, so I apologize if this has already been discussed.  My daughter paid for our stay at Sapphire.  I had a handicapped room and have an electric wheelchair.  The bathroom had a tub rather than a walk-shower.  It was very difficult to climb over the side of the tub.  The room barely accommodated my EWC.  The room door doesn’t open automatically, which made it difficult to get in and out of the room.

Aside from the handicap issue, our room was never cleaned the three nights we were there.  The housekeepers showed up about 8 am and, although we told them we’d be leaving in about 15 min to a half-hour, they never came back - not even for towels or to restock toilet tissue.  My DH had to track them down just to get towels.  We will never return to this hotel.


----------



## schumigirl

Well, 10 night have passed since we checked into Sapphire and as always we are sad to be leaving this gorgeous hotel.

This stay has been exceptional as always and about as close to perfect as you can get.

Our Sapphire Suite was beautiful again, immaculately clean when we went in and we love the space it affords you when you stay there. The bed is a very good size and incredibly comfortable.

Housekeeping was wonderful and our suite was cleaned to perfection every day, usually cleaned before 10am which suited us as we sometimes come back around lunchtime to get showered and changed, so our housekeeper was very much appreciated. Shower gels and other products were replenished daily as we needed them and they left us extras every other day.

Staff were wonderful from the moment we entered the hotel and can’t do enough to help you if you needed anything. We didn’t manage a pool night over here but the pool area was always clean and well kept.

Meals in Amatista were lovely, and of course Strong Water has been a complete highlight.

Now looking forward to heading over to RP for the next part of our trip.


----------



## djmeredith

iuki said:


> I just saw this post.  Too much to read, so I apologize if this has already been discussed.  My daughter paid for our stay at Sapphire.  I had a handicapped room and have an electric wheelchair.  The bathroom had a tub rather than a walk-shower.  It was very difficult to climb over the side of the tub.  The room barely accommodated my EWC.  The room door doesn’t open automatically, which made it difficult to get in and out of the room.
> 
> Aside from the handicap issue, our room was never cleaned the three nights we were there.  The housekeepers showed up about 8 am and, although we told them we’d be leaving in about 15 min to a half-hour, they never came back - not even for towels or to restock toilet tissue.  My DH had to track them down just to get towels.  We will never return to this hotel.


We were there 2 nights and did not get housekeeping on the one day in between check-in and check-out. I didn't mention it in my previous post because they did give me a $50 credit, and I thought was fair. After reading your post, I wonder if it is a wider issue.


----------



## iuki

schumigirl said:


> Well, 10 night have passed since we checked into Sapphire and as always we are sad to be leaving this gorgeous hotel.
> 
> This stay has been exceptional as always and about as close to perfect as you can get.
> 
> Our Sapphire Suite was beautiful again, immaculately clean when we went in and we love the space it affords you when you stay there. The bed is a very good size and incredibly comfortable.
> 
> Housekeeping was wonderful and our suite was cleaned to perfection every day, usually cleaned before 10am which suited us as we sometimes come back around lunchtime to get showered and changed, so our housekeeper was very much appreciated. Shower gels and other products were replenished daily as we needed them and they left us extras every other day.
> 
> Staff were wonderful from the moment we entered the hotel and can’t do enough to help you if you needed anything. We didn’t manage a pool night over here but the pool area was always clean and well kept.
> 
> Meals in Amatista were lovely, and of course Strong Water has been a complete highlight.
> 
> Now looking forward to heading over to RP for the next part of our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 701324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 701325


You were very fortunate, and I’m happy you had a wonderful experience.  Enjoy RP?


----------



## iuki

djmeredith said:


> We were there 2 nights and did not get housekeeping on the one day in between check-in and check-out. I didn't mention it in my previous post because they did give me a $50 credit, and I thought was fair. After reading your post, I wonder if it is a wider issue.


I guess it’s the luck of the draw.  All my daughter got out of the complaint was checkout time at noon instead of 11:00 am.


----------



## schumigirl

iuki said:


> You were very fortunate, and I’m happy you had a wonderful experience.  Enjoy RP?



We did. I’m not sure it’s luck as we’ve had almost 100 nights staying at Sapphire and we’ve never had a bad experience in all our stays there.

I‘m sorry you didn’t have the best experience though. And yes thanks, RP is fabulous as always.


----------



## iuki

schumigirl said:


> We did. I’m not sure it’s luck as we’ve had almost 100 nights staying at Sapphire and we’ve never had a bad experience in all our stays there.
> 
> I‘m sorry you didn’t have the best experience though. And yes thanks, RP is fabulous as always.


What is RP?


----------



## djmeredith

iuki said:


> I guess it’s the luck of the draw.  All my daughter got out of the complaint was checkout time at noon instead of 11:00 am.


They didn't offer anything, but I nicely said I thought I should be compensated something since we had to wait for towels at 11:00 pm. She offered free breakfast at Amatista, but we were leaving the hotel at 7:00 am. She then she would give me a $50 credit so we could grab coffee and breakfast on the way out.

RP is Royal Pacific Resort, one of the premier hotels at Universal.


----------



## StageTek

I finished my first stay at Sapphire Falls. Four nights.

I arrived at noon Tuesday Sept 6 tired after a redeye flight and a full day of work on Labor Day. My room was ready and the Front Desk person was terrific. I had a great Lagoon View room on the sixth floor.

Nice to have housekeeping every day. I loved they have Turner Classic Movies.

My only complaint (and I know few people will care about this) was the smoking area. I love a cigar in the evening and there was nothing to sit on. They clearly want people to quickly puff a cigarette and leave.

Everyone there were terrific and I just LOVED the boat to the parks.


----------



## Skywalker3

Looking so, so forward to our upcoming quick stay at SF, wish it was more than 1 night. Is parking easy enough there? any room requests for ease of parking/getting around to boat launch easily??. Mostly interested in getting a room asap when we checkin, so will probably tell them first available.


----------



## Lynne G

As to parking, I like parking in their covered parking garage.  Easy to me.


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

We are looking at a split stay over Christmas this year between Portofino Bay and another resort.  I have a few questions.  We will end up needing 2 rooms as we have 5 kids (DS 24, DS 23, DS 21 DS 18 and DD 12).  The kids want Cabana Bay as we have stayed there years ago and they love the pool, lobby etc.  DH and I would prefer Sapphire Falls as it looks pretty and the the Strong Waters looks like something we would enjoy.   I want them to enjoy their time (as they get older it has been hard to find time off in all their work/school schedules we can all get together) because this will probably be our last  family vacation with all of us.  On the other hand, this is our 25th anniversary this December and Cabana Bay wasn't really what I had in mind.  So if we put the kids over in Cabana Bay and stayed at Sapphire how hard would it be for them to walk over to our hotel to go to the parks and dinner etc. ?  Is the walkway a safe one or is there a lot of crossing traffic?  How long is the walk?  Could we go over there to join them in the afternoon at their pool?  Since Christmas week is busy will we need reservations for Strong Water?  DH and I like a relaxing evening  with a couple of good drinks sometimes on vacation.  Thanks for any advice/ help we have mostly done Disney trips and even took the kids to WDW for our 10th but this time decided Universal might be more relaxing especially on the days we have EP as Genie plus this summer was really a lot of effort trying to book everything in times that would work.


----------



## djmeredith

trainingupmy4princes said:


> We are looking at a split stay over Christmas this year between Portofino Bay and another resort.  I have a few questions.  We will end up needing 2 rooms as we have 5 kids (DS 24, DS 23, DS 21 DS 18 and DD 12).  The kids want Cabana Bay as we have stayed there years ago and they love the pool, lobby etc.  DH and I would prefer Sapphire Falls as it looks pretty and the the Strong Waters looks like something we would enjoy.   I want them to enjoy their time (as they get older it has been hard to find time off in all their work/school schedules we can all get together) because this will probably be our last  family vacation with all of us.  On the other hand, this is our 25th anniversary this December and Cabana Bay wasn't really what I had in mind.  So if we put the kids over in Cabana Bay and stayed at Sapphire how hard would it be for them to walk over to our hotel to go to the parks and dinner etc. ?  Is the walkway a safe one or is there a lot of crossing traffic?  How long is the walk?  Could we go over there to join them in the afternoon at their pool?  Since Christmas week is busy will we need reservations for Strong Water?  DH and I like a relaxing evening  with a couple of good drinks sometimes on vacation.  Thanks for any advice/ help we have mostly done Disney trips and even took the kids to WDW for our 10th but this time decided Universal might be more relaxing especially on the days we have EP as Genie plus this summer was really a lot of effort trying to book everything in times that would work.


I haven't stayed at Cabana Bay, but have stayed at all 3 premier hotels and Sapphire Falls recently. We loved Sapphire Falls and it would be my overall fav if it had Express Pass. At their ages, I would think they would appreciate SF as a nicer hotel. All of you could pool hop and visit CB for the nostalgia, but stay at the much nicer SF.


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

trainingupmy4princes said:


> We are looking at a split stay over Christmas this year between Portofino Bay and another resort.  I have a few questions.  We will end up needing 2 rooms as we have 5 kids (DS 24, DS 23, DS 21 DS 18 and DD 12).  The kids want Cabana Bay as we have stayed there years ago and they love the pool, lobby etc.  DH and I would prefer Sapphire Falls as it looks pretty and the the Strong Waters looks like something we would enjoy.   I want them to enjoy their time (as they get older it has been hard to find time off in all their work/school schedules we can all get together) because this will probably be our last  family vacation with all of us.  On the other hand, this is our 25th anniversary this December and Cabana Bay wasn't really what I had in mind.  So if we put the kids over in Cabana Bay and stayed at Sapphire how hard would it be for them to walk over to our hotel to go to the parks and dinner etc. ?  Is the walkway a safe one or is there a lot of crossing traffic?  How long is the walk?  Could we go over there to join them in the afternoon at their pool?  Since Christmas week is busy will we need reservations for Strong Water?  DH and I like a relaxing evening  with a couple of good drinks sometimes on vacation.  Thanks for any advice/ help we have mostly done Disney trips and even took the kids to WDW for our 10th but this time decided Universal might be more relaxing especially on the days we have EP as Genie plus this summer was really a lot of effort trying to book everything in times that would work.


We had lunch at CB, liked the food court a lot !!
IMHO "kids" will love CB; walk from there to SF will be 5 to ten minutes - nice walk.
We love SF and will be there this November again !!! 
Walkway to USO is VERY PLEASANT,about 20 minutes,absolutely safe, beautiful views , we often prefer to walk, though the boat is faster and cozy, your kids could join you onboard the boat to go together to the parks.
Not sure about being together at the pool , at SF you need the room key to get access ...

HAVE A GREAT ANNIVERSARY !!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Could we go over there to join them in the afternoon at their pool?


You can pool hop if staying at any UO hotels except Dockside and Surfside.


----------



## goofballs

If you rent an offsite ECV and stay at Sapphire Falls, where do you park it at night and charge it? (Staying in a regular 2Q room.)


----------



## Dawn Peterson

Is the pool open And a good temp?


----------



## Skywalker3

Just had a very brief, 1 night stay at SF. First time staying here, although had passed through many times, coming from Aventura. Easy checkin about 7:40, nice staff, asked for first available . Got welcome text advising to text if any questions. Around 1:15 pm, I texted to ask if any room yet. Reply was not yet, then about 1 minute later, got text room was ready. Ha. Had to go to desk to get new room keys. basic room in guest tower 1. No view except for a tree, but that was fine. Very comfy beds. And enough space. Shower/ toilet separated from sink . I’ll try and upload pictures. Universal got me again though with the coffee pot situation. Last stays at Aventura, CB, and surfside, Pots used those 1 cup packets. So I assumed SF did too. Surprise, keurig. But aha, I had a couple of pods in the van , I keep a travel bag for coffee with various packs/ pods. But....the in room pot was not working right at all. Top part was flimsy/ rickety and didn’t shut right. Took about a dozen tries to finally get it to spit out coffee. I forgot to include that on the survey, but will let them know pot not working right. Walked to park once, but otherwise used water taxi. Little wait time for it, love having that option. Had quiet room location. Enjoyed the short stay, would’ve liked to try pool, but no time. I might still prefer Aventura for price, but SF a little closer to parks and a bit more spacious. Also must’ve been hosting a Campbell’s (soup) conference . On check out day Monday, saw half/ dozen people holding signs for Campbell’s soup.


----------



## StageTek

Dawn Peterson said:


> Is the pool open And a good temp?


Yes. the pool is open. And a good temp.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Skywalker3 said:


> Just had a very brief, 1 night stay at SF. First time staying here, although had passed through many times, coming from Aventura. Easy checkin about 7:40, nice staff, asked for first available . Got welcome text advising to text if any questions. Around 1:15 pm, I texted to ask if any room yet. Reply was not yet, then about 1 minute later, got text room was ready. Ha. Had to go to desk to get new room keys. basic room in guest tower 1. No view except for a tree, but that was fine. Very comfy beds. And enough space. Shower/ toilet separated from sink . I’ll try and upload pictures. Universal got me again though with the coffee pot situation. Last stays at Aventura, CB, and surfside, Pots used those 1 cup packets. So I assumed SF did too. Surprise, keurig. But aha, I had a couple of pods in the van , I keep a travel bag for coffee with various packs/ pods. But....the in room pot was not working right at all. Top part was flimsy/ rickety and didn’t shut right. Took about a dozen tries to finally get it to spit out coffee. I forgot to include that on the survey, but will let them know pot not working right. Walked to park once, but otherwise used water taxi. Little wait time for it, love having that option. Had quiet room location. Enjoyed the short stay, would’ve liked to try pool, but no time. I might still prefer Aventura for price, but SF a little closer to parks and a bit more spacious. Also must’ve been hosting a Campbell’s (soup) conference . On check out day Monday, saw half/ dozen people holding signs for Campbell’s soup.



Thanks for this as our first stay starts tomorrow and we will arrive around 9 and asked for early room. Any thoughts on where we can hang out until room ready that might be comfortable. Kid needs to use computer to study and we planned on the pool area but I think rain is going to mess that up. Idk if there is anywhere inside the hotel to sit.  We wanted to rest because we have a very early morning flight in and then are doing HHN - gonna be dead tired and look like scare actors ourselves I think - zombies lol


----------



## schumigirl

MinnieMSue said:


> Thanks for this as our first stay starts tomorrow and we will arrive around 9 and asked for early room. Any thoughts on where we can hang out until room ready that might be comfortable. Kid needs to use computer to study and we planned on the pool area but I think rain is going to mess that up. Idk if there is anywhere inside the hotel to sit.  We wanted to rest because we have a very early morning flight in and then are doing HHN - gonna be dead tired and look like scare actors ourselves I think - zombies lol



The lobby is huge and has several seating areas around the whole area, some are quieter than others. 

There are also quieter areas through towards the convention area that has seating and smaller tables, no one would bother you sitting there.


----------



## MinnieMSue

schumigirl said:


> The lobby is huge and has several seating areas around the whole area, some are quieter than others.
> 
> There are also quieter areas through towards the convention area that has seating and smaller tables, no one would bother you sitting there.



Thanks. This was exactly what I was hoping for.


----------



## StageTek

Thought you might like this time lapse of the view from Guest House 2 6th floor:


----------



## Skywalker3

Thought I'd add just a few pictures of our Room. Room # 1335, Tower 1
End of the hall. Easy to access tower 1 through the lobby. We'd asked for first available. Once room number assigned, did have to go back to the front desk to get new keys. we'd gotten keys earlier in the day for early entry. VERY comfy beds. 


Really loved that sink was in separate area from the shower/toilet




View from the window....not the best, but we were fine with that. We'd asked for first available, and only staying 1 night. It was a quiet room for sure.






Keurig style coffee pot, which was great! except that I'd left most of the pods at the other hotel. I found 2 of mine in the van, thank goodness. I pack an assortment of coffee fixings for stops on the road, never know what kind of pot is in the room, so I have several styles/sizes.


really enjoyed the resort. I wish we'd gotten a chance to try Amatista, and the pool. Pool looked so very nice. Water taxi was great, although our first morning, line was long, so we walked. I'd likely choose Aventura if there was a big price difference,(not too much farther, and can still use boats, but rooms are smaller,)  but SF was very, very nice, and would like to stay here again when not doing premier


----------



## schumigirl

Skywalker3 said:


> Thought I'd add just a few pictures of our Room. Room # 1335, Tower 1
> End of the hall. Easy to access tower 1 through the lobby. We'd asked for first available. Once room number assigned, did have to go back to the front desk to get new keys. we'd gotten keys earlier in the day for early entry. VERY comfy beds.
> View attachment 712806
> View attachment 712807
> Really loved that sink was in separate area from the shower/toilet
> 
> View attachment 712808
> View attachment 712809
> 
> View from the window....not the best, but we were fine with that. We'd asked for first available, and only staying 1 night. It was a quiet room for sure.
> 
> View attachment 712810
> View attachment 712811
> View attachment 712812
> View attachment 712813
> View attachment 712814
> Keurig style coffee pot, which was great! except that I'd left most of the pods at the other hotel. I found 2 of mine in the van, thank goodness. I pack an assortment of coffee fixings for stops on the road, never know what kind of pot is in the room, so I have several styles/sizes.
> View attachment 712819
> 
> really enjoyed the resort. I wish we'd gotten a chance to try Amatista, and the pool. Pool looked so very nice. Water taxi was great, although our first morning, line was long, so we walked. I'd likely choose Aventura if there was a big price difference,(not too much farther, and can still use boats, but rooms are smaller,)  but SF was very, very nice, and would like to stay here again when not doing premier



Thanks for posting the pictures of your room!

Yes, that separate sink makes a difference. Glad you enjoyed your stay at Sapphire


----------



## MinnieMSue

the previous poster triggered me that I forgot to post pics of our room. We were room 3506 which was a water view. We were almost directly behind the boat dock so I could see what the line looked like from the room. It was such a great area to be in. Heard not a thing outside the room the whole stay. Pool was wonderful and liked being able to order food from our chairs. Did not really like the quick service place across from the gift shop. Too slow and not great selections. We did get a mug and found the pool refill stations worked best. Oddly we were locked out of the pool area after checkout time which was disappointing. We prob could have gotten cards at the desk to be allowed in. Only thing different about our room was we had a tub. Only thing I disliked was the drawers being behind a cupboard door. I found that to be very very annoying to have to have the door open and blocking the foot of the beds just to get even a little way into the drawer. It seemed overkill to have the door covering the drawers.


----------



## SandersonMister

Can you check a bag with bell services if you aren't staying at the hotel?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

SandersonMister said:


> Can you check a bag with bell services if you aren't staying at the hotel?


They don't ask where you're staying or anything, so yes you are able to do so.


----------



## denman007

Does this hotel have a fire place lounge?


----------



## schumigirl

denman007 said:


> Does this hotel have a fire place lounge?



No.

They do have two fire pits though, one in Strong Water and one by the pool.


----------



## denman007

schumigirl said:


> No.
> 
> They do have two fire pits though, one in Strong Water and one by the pool.


Thanks. That will be sweet if they have them going in the evenings and some cocktail service close by.


----------

